# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Yhtenäinen väritys

## tkunnas

Paras olisi kun koko YTV-alueen busseissa olisi yhtenäinen väritys, ja mielellään vielä niin, että koko bussi on samaa väriä ilman mitään raitoja tai muita turhuuksia. Olisi helpompi siirtää kalustoa yhtiöltä toiselle kilpailutuksen myötä muuttuvan kalustotarpeen mukana ja kolarikorjauksetkin nopeutuisivat ehkä. Yksittäiselle bussiyhtiölle voisi sallia ehkä tietyt alueet bussin pinnassa, mihin saa laittaa oman logon.

Tai vielä parempi kun olisi erillinen kalustoyhtiö, jolta liikennöitsijät sitten vuokraisivat kaluston.

Mutta nyt eksyin jo aiheesta. Itse väritys on yllättävänkin onnistunut, ja sopii jopa skalaan.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Tehty omaksi viestiketjukseen, niin ei enää ole eksynyt aiheesta

----------


## Antero Alku

Hapen ajatuksessa on ideaa. Ei ole aivan harvinaista, että yhden liikennehallinnon alueella kalustossa noudatetaan viestinä yhtenäistä väritystä. Tosin joku voi sanoa, että on tylsää, kun kaikki on samanväristä. Liiallinen kirjavuus on kuitenkin rauhatonta ja myös viesti välinpitämättömyydestä: mikää vaan käy, ei ole väliä ulkonaisella olemuksella.

Nykyään minusta on kiusallista sekin, että väritykset myös aiheuttavat sekavuutta. Liikkuhan seudulla kahden yrittäjän HKL-bussejakin. Nimittäin HELBin omia ja sitten niitä toisia, vaikka sillä toisella on myös muunvärisiä autoja.

Hapen ajatus siitäkin, että yhtenäisen värityksen ohella kalustossa olisi kuitenkin paikka liikennöitsijän omalle tunnukselle on sekin hyvä. Sen avulla on liikenöitisjällä mahdollisuus erottua edukseen. Jos jossain on hyvä palvelu, paremmat autot, siistimpi sisustus jne., matkustajilla eli asiakkailla on tilaisuus panna merkille, kuka asiakkaistaan muita paremmin huolehtii.

Tällä hetkellä varmaan seudulla olisi Helsingin sinisiä busseja ja YTV:n muunvärisiä busseja. Esim. Espoon auton vanha väritys olisi YTV-väriksi meikäläisen mieleen...

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin poliittisissa päätöselimissä käsiteltiin viime vuonna valtuustoaloite värityksen yhtenäistämiseksi. Virkamiehet esittivät, että voidaan joko maalata kaikki bussit heti yhteiskunnan rahoilla tai sitten ottaa yhtenäinen väritys vain uusiin busseihin, jolloin värityksen vaihtaminen kestää 15 vuotta. Poliitikot totesivat, että rahaa maalaamiseen ei ole, mutta 15 vuotta on liian pitkä aika värityksen muuttamiseen, joten valtuustoaloite ei johtanut toimenpiteisiin. Ilmeisesti poliitikkojen mielestä on sitten parempi, että 15 vuodenkin päästä väritys on samanlainen kirjava sirkus kuin nyt.

----------


## JT

> Tällä hetkellä varmaan seudulla olisi Helsingin sinisiä busseja ja YTV:n muunvärisiä busseja. Esim. Espoon auton vanha väritys olisi YTV-väriksi meikäläisen mieleen...


Juuri Helsingissä Helsingin sisäisten sekä seutulinjojen pitäisi erottua muullakin tavalla kuin numeroilla. Mielestäni jos yhtenäistä väritystä busseihin aletaan suunnitella niin, jokaisella kaupungilla olisi oma värityksensä esim. HELSINKI=sininen, ESPOO=vihreä ja VANTAA=punainen. Seutulinjojen autot voitaisiin maalata siten missä kaupungeissa reitti kulkee. Esim. linja 109 olisi näin sini-vihreä ja linja 611 sini-punainen. Sitten on vielä muutama linja, jotka kulkevat PK-seudulla kaikkien kolmen kaupungin kautta mm. 324. Tämän väritys olisi sini-puna-vihreä. Pieni ongelma ehdotuksessani saattaa olla, että autoja ei sitten voi vaihtaa sisäisiltä seutulinjoille sekä päinvastoin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pieni ongelma ehdotuksessani saattaa olla, että autoja ei sitten voi vaihtaa sisäisiltä seutulinjoille sekä päinvastoin.


Tämä olisi itse asiassa suuri ongelma. Jos pääkaupunkiseudulla otetaan joskus käyttöön yhtenäinen väritys, on ainoa käytännön vaihtoehto käyttää samaa väritystä koko seudulla. Viime vuonna tehdyn valtuustoaloitteen perusteella se kelpaisi periaatteellisesti sekä YTV:lle että HKL:lle. Ja yhtenäisen värityksen tarkoituksena on juuri nimenomaan saada joukkoliikenteelle yhtenäinen imago, ei erotella busseja sen mukaan minkä kaupungin alueella ne ajavat!

----------


## tkunnas

Laitanpa tämän (jo toisaalle postaamani) viestin tänne, kun keskustelu ehti kanasalaattia valmistaessani siirtyä omaksi ketjukseen. 




> Hapen ajatuksessa on ideaa. Ei ole aivan harvinaista, että yhden liikennehallinnon alueella kalustossa noudatetaan viestinä yhtenäistä väritystä. Tosin joku voi sanoa, että on tylsää, kun kaikki on samanväristä. Liiallinen kirjavuus on kuitenkin rauhatonta ja myös viesti välinpitämättömyydestä: mikää vaan käy, ei ole väliä ulkonaisella olemuksella.
> 
> Nykyään minusta on kiusallista sekin, että väritykset myös aiheuttavat sekavuutta. Liikkuhan seudulla kahden yrittäjän HKL-bussejakin. Nimittäin HELBin omia ja sitten niitä toisia, vaikka sillä toisella on myös muunvärisiä autoja.
> 
> Hapen ajatus siitäkin, että yhtenäisen värityksen ohella kalustossa olisi kuitenkin paikka liikennöitsijän omalle tunnukselle on sekin hyvä. Sen avulla on liikenöitisjällä mahdollisuus erottua edukseen. Jos jossain on hyvä palvelu, paremmat autot, siistimpi sisustus jne., matkustajilla eli asiakkailla on tilaisuus panna merkille, kuka asiakkaistaan muita paremmin huolehtii.
> 
> Tällä hetkellä varmaan seudulla olisi Helsingin sinisiä busseja ja YTV:n muunvärisiä busseja. Esim. Espoon auton vanha väritys olisi YTV-väriksi meikäläisen mieleen...


Pikku korjauksena voisi todeta, että nuo ajatukset esitti tkunnas, ei Hape...

Tällainen yhtenäisen värityksen ajatus on muistikuvani mukaan esiintynyt julkisuudessakin, mutta sitä ei ole toteutettu mm. sen vuoksi, että kaluston saattaminen yhtenäiseen väritykseen kestäisi niin kauan. Kuitenkin on näin, että jos yhtenäiseen väritykseen on halua päästä, pitää prosessi aloittaa joskus - jos se olisi aloitettu vuonna 1985, olisi homma jo loppusuoralla.

Eli aivan kuin Kuukanko ehti jo kirjoittaa sillä aikaa, kun tämä viestini oli kesken (lounas katkaisi luovan työn noin tunniksi...):




> Helsingin poliittisissa päätöselimissä käsiteltiin viime vuonna valtuustoaloite värityksen yhtenäistämiseksi. Virkamiehet esittivät, että voidaan joko maalata kaikki bussit heti yhteiskunnan rahoilla tai sitten ottaa yhtenäinen väritys vain uusiin busseihin, jolloin värityksen vaihtaminen kestää 15 vuotta. Poliitikot totesivat, että rahaa maalaamiseen ei ole, mutta 15 vuotta on liian pitkä aika värityksen muuttamiseen, joten valtuustoaloite ei johtanut toimenpiteisiin. Ilmeisesti poliitikkojen mielestä on sitten parempi, että 15 vuodenkin päästä väritys on samanlainen kirjava sirkus kuin nyt.


Kuten Antero totesi, tarvittaisiin varmaan kaksi väritystä: HKL:n ja YTV:n väritykset.

Liikennöitsijäkohtaiseksi "koristelualueeksi" soveltuisi esim. bussin kyljestä alue, joka rajautuu edessä etupyörään, takana takapyörään (telibussissa vetäviin pyöriin) ja ylhäällä renkaiden yläreunan tasalle piirrettyyn viivaan. Keulassa alueena voisi olla esim. 30 cm tuulilasin alareunasta alaspäin, ja perässä aluetta ei olisi lainkaan, koska niin yleistä on bussin perän peittäminen mainoksella.

Aina tietysti pitää miettiä, mistä kannattaa maksaa - paikasta A paikkaan B pääsee kulkemaan samalla tavalla riippumatta siitä, minkä värinen kulkuneuvo on. Mutta toisaalta imagostakin pitää olla valmis maksamaan, ja bussiliikenteen imagon kannalta bussien asianmukainen ulkoasu on tärkeä asia.

----------


## b10m55

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Tällä hetkellä varmaan seudulla olisi Helsingin sinisiä busseja ja YTV:n muunvärisiä busseja. Esim. Espoon auton vanha väritys olisi YTV-väriksi meikäläisen mieleen...
> 
> 
> Juuri Helsingissä Helsingin sisäisten sekä seutulinjojen pitäisi erottua muullakin tavalla kuin numeroilla. Mielestäni jos yhtenäistä väritystä busseihin aletaan suunnitella niin, jokaisella kaupungilla olisi oma värityksensä esim. HELSINKI=sininen, ESPOO=vihreä ja VANTAA=punainen. Seutulinjojen autot voitaisiin maalata siten missä kaupungeissa reitti kulkee. Esim. linja 109 olisi näin sini-vihreä ja linja 611 sini-punainen. Sitten on vielä muutama linja, jotka kulkevat PK-seudulla kaikkien kolmen kaupungin kautta mm. 324. Tämän väritys olisi sini-puna-vihreä. Pieni ongelma ehdotuksessani saattaa olla, että autoja ei sitten voi vaihtaa sisäisiltä seutulinjoille sekä päinvastoin.


Mielestäni bussien väritys pitäisi toteuttaa juuri niin kuin Kuukanko totesi eli yhtenäiset värit koko seudun kalustoon - ei mitään HKL-YTV-erotteluja. Poikkeuksena voisi kuitenkin olla esim. Jokerilinja, jolle nyt on suunniteltukin omaa ilmettä.

Vuosikausia on pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteelle kehitelty yhtenäisiä järjestelmiä. Tällaisia toimia tulisi edelleen jatkaa, jotta yhtenäisellä kaupunkiseudulla olisi yhtenäinen joukkoliikenne kuntarajoista riippumatta. Eri kuntien erilaiset väritykset olisivat todellista takapakkia. Joustavan kalustosijoittelun takiakin yhden värityksen toteuttaminen koko seudulla on ehdoton vaatimus, jos liikennöitsijäkohtaisista väreistä luovutaan. Jaottelu johtaisi käytännössä "vääränvärisiin" autoihin linjoilla ja näin koko alkuperäinen tarkoitus vesittyisi. 

Liikennöitsijän nimen näkymisestä yhtenäisessä värityksessä meillä on hyvänä esimerkkinä Expressbus-liikenne, jossa yhtiön nimi on selkeällä tekstillä auton kyljissä.

----------


## b10m55

Yhtenäisen värityksen toteutuksen suhteen kriittinen raja ylitettiin mielestäni viime keväänä. Viimeistään silloin olisi pitänyt saada päätös yhteisestä väristä - ennen kuin vastamuodostettu suuryhtiö Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy alkoi suunnitella yritysilmettään. Nyt kun HelB on, ilmeisesti kovalla hinnalla, luonut uuden imagonsa ja juuri esitellyt uudenväriset bussinsa, ei ole kovinkaan todennäköistä se luopuisi näistä saman tien. Tuskinpa muutkaan liikennöitsijät ovat liputtamassa yhtenäisen ilmeen puolesta. Uskon siis, ettei yhtenäinen väritys  pääkaupunkiseudulla toteudu vuosikausiin. Toivottavasti olen väärässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Hapen ajatuksessa on ideaa. ...
> 
> 
> Pikku korjauksena voisi todeta, että nuo ajatukset esitti tkunnas, ei Hape...


Pyydän anteeksi, ei ollut tarkoitus. Näitä viestejä kun lukee monta pötkössä, niin...

Antero

----------


## tkunnas

> Pyydän anteeksi, ei ollut tarkoitus. Näitä viestejä kun lukee monta pötkössä, niin...


Tekevälle sattuu  :Smile: 

/tapani

----------


## Hape

Anteron sekaannus ei haittaa. Itse nimittäin kannatan koko YTV-alueen busseihin yhtenäistä väritystä.  Se olisi kaikkein selkeitä, liikennöitsijän vaihtuminen ei vaikuttaisi enää bussin väritykseen. Osa pysäkillä odottavista matkustajista menee sekaisin kun linjalla ei olekaan enää tutun väristä bussia.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Yhtenäinen linjurien väritys olisi enemmän kuin tervetullut! Aikaisemmin en asiasta ollut niin kiinnostunut,  mutta silloinpa olikin vielä voimassa ns. kunnallinen yksinmyynti ja kunkin pääkaupunkiseudun kaupungin alueille ajavat autot tunnisti pääosin helposti niitten väreistä.Mutta nykyään kun on näitä kaikenmaailman kalkkilaivoja joita sitten on ns. koristeltu mitä ihmeellisimmin kuvioin... Kallistun hyvin pikaisesti yhtenäisen värityksen kannalle ja olen sen verran jyräävä, että kannatan HelBin uuden värityksen saattamista koko YTV-alueen väriksi. Yhtenäisvärityksestä on monia hyviä ja toimivia esimerkkejä, lähimpänä ainakin Kööpenhamina. Yhteinäisväritys todella luo paremman kaupunkikuvan ja mielikuvan liikennöitsijöistä. Toki yksittäisvärityskin on mukava erilaisuuden tarjotin, kunhan vain autot tosiaan olisi maalattu jollakin värillä...

----------


## JE

Eikös Tukholmassa ole myös jonkin sortin yhteisväri? Itse olen ainakin nähnyt jos minkälaisen firman busseja perinteisessä Tukholman läänin punaisessa. Ainoat poikkeukset ovat "stombussarna", eli runkobussit keskustan kuormitetuimmilla linjoilla jotka ovat raidekulkuneuvojen tapaan sinisiä.

Helsingissä yhtenäinen väritys olisi linja-autopuolelle ehdottoman tarpeellinen väline joukkoliikenteen statuksen parantamiseksi. Olen 23Ají Anárjirin kanssa siinä suhteessa samaa mieltä, että HelB-väri olisi paras vaihtoehto. Ja vaikka kunnat nyt riitelisivätkin kuntaliitoksen tarpeellisuudesta, voisi yhtenäisyydessä ottaa kuntajakoa nopeammin askeleita ainakin tässä väritysasiassa.

----------


## killerpop

Itse vastustan ko yhtenäistä väritystä, vaikka se saattaisikin parantaa mielikuvaa joukkoliikenteestä. 

Linja-auto on myös mainosväline, joten kokomainosteippaukset ovat varsin ok ja mukava lisä sceneen. Lisäksi yhtenäinen väritys kärsisi inflaatiota, kun autoja myytäisiin/siirrettäisiin ympäri maakuntia ja autoja ei maalattaisikaan/teipattaisi uudelleen.

Linjanumero määränpääteksteineen ja tariffitunnus hoitavat oikein käytettyinä kaiken riittävän informaation siitä minne bussi on menossa ja mitkä liput kelpaa.

----------


## Multsun poika

Olen killerpopin kanssa täsmälleen eri mieltä!

Minua bussien mainokset ärsyttävät. Ei olisi mukava, jos käyttämilläni linjoilla liikkuisi milloin Rexona-, milloin Geisha- milloin Tampax-teipeillä vuorattuja busseja. Kuten itsekin totesit, yhtenäinen väritys parantaa joukkoliikenteen mielikuvaa.

En usko, että mainonnan kakofonia houkuttelee lisää väkeä. Voi olla, että liikennöitsijä saa mainoksista jonkin roposen kassaansa.

Lisäksi ulkoteipit heikentävät näkyvyyttä ulos.

----------


## TEP70

> Lisäksi ulkoteipit heikentävät näkyvyyttä ulos.


Pitäisi ainakin olla ehdoton kielto, että mainokset eivät saa mennä ikkunoiden päälle  y h t ä ä n. Ei edes verkkona tai suikaleina.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kaiken huippu on, kun mainokset toisinaan peittävät jopa takalinjakilven. Kun takaikkunat ovat nykyään lähes poikkeuksetta ummessa, on turha yrittää katsoa taakse, onko se linja, jolle aikoo vaihtaa, tulossa jossakin lähellä.

Kannatan myös yhtenäistä väritystä.

----------


## Piirka

Oulussa ja KABUS-kaupungeissa mm. on paikallisliikenteen busseilla (lähestulkoon) yhtenäinen väritys. Tämä johtunee varmaan siitä, että kullakin paikkakunnalla on vain yksi liikennöitsijä. Yhtiöt ovat helisemässä matkustajakadon takia. Ei yhtenäisellä värityksellä houkutella autoilijoita joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi, vaan muilla kriteereillä. 

Yhtenäisen värityksen vaarana voi olla se, että jos yhden yhtiön toiminta kusee, niin matkustajat saattavat mieltää myös muidenkin saman värityksen alaisten yhtiöiden toiminnan kielteisenä. Sen jälkeen on sitten varsinainen urakka hilata bussiliikenteen miellekuvia parempaan suuntaa. Suomessa on jo tarpeeksi yhtenäisharmautta ja siksi on hyvä, että kullakin liikennöitsijällä on oma värityksensä.

Piirka

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Tässäkin on puolensa, yrityskuva voi mennä sekä syteen että saveen jos mut lokaavat mainetta. Mutta toisaalta, onko tällaisesta tietoa niistä kaupungeista jotka jo käyttävät yhtenäisväritystä? Miten olisi ns. puolitie, eli Lontoossa ainakin voimassa ollut tapa, jossa bussin kelua on tietyn värinen? Heillä toki punainen. Erillisväritys on sinällään tosiaan piristävä, mutta purnaan jo ties kuinka monennen kerran näistä Concordian ja  Pohjolan Liikenteen kamaluuksista! Eikä tilannetta paranna se, että monilla isoilla yhtiöillä on ties minkä väristä autoa remmissänsä. Mutta nimimerkkini ja kuvakkeeni mukainen Thessalonikin uusi autojen väritys ei sekään ole kovin taitelllinen...Tälläinen tyyli vaan tuntuu olevan muotia.

----------


## late-

> Miten olisi ns. puolitie, eli Lontoossa ainakin voimassa ollut tapa, jossa bussin kelua on tietyn värinen?


Lontoossa 80% koko auton pinta-alasta tulee olla punaista. Keulasta voi vielä erikseen olla tarkentavia määräyksiä.

----------


## late-

> Ei yhtenäisellä värityksellä houkutella autoilijoita joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi, vaan muilla kriteereillä.


Argumentaatiosi ei todista minusta paljoakaan. Lähinnä se osoittaa, että muualla kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla eivät monet tärkeämmät ominaisuudet ole kunnossa.

Kun perusasiat on hoidettu, on aika siirtyä viimeistelyyn. Silloin on värityksenkin hoitamisen vuoro. Sekin vain osana laajempaa yhtenäistä joukkoliikenteen brändiä, jollainen toivottavasti saadaan pian pääkaupunkiseudulle luotua.

On myös itsepetosta kuvitella, että eri väritys kovin hyvin auttaisi kohdistamaan valitukset tietylle liikennöitsijälle. Yleensä ongelmista syytetään joko koko joukkoliikennettä, busseja tai ainakin YTV:tä tai HKL:ää vaikka syy olisi missä. Minusta on myös yhtä lailla tilaajan kuin operaattorin ongelma, jos asioita ei hoideta hyvin. Tilaajien täytyy vastata hankinnoistaan.

----------


## HeSa

Piirka kirjoitti osuvasti yhtenäisharmaudesta. Olen samaa mieltä, olisi tylsää tylsempi jos kaikilla yhtiöillä olisi sama väri. Esim. Connexin nykyinen kelta-/valko-/sininen väritys on mielestäni hyvin siisti, myös Westendin Linjan puna-/musta teksti valkoisella pohjalla on onnistunut. Vaihtelu piristää, muistan kauhulla 60- tai 70- luvun "valkea mainonta" vimmaa joka onneksi kuitenkin loppui melko pian. Näin minusta, mutta maku-asioista voi ja saa tietenkin keskustella vaikkei riidellä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sellaisesta asiasta kuin kaluston värityksestä ei ole vielä keskusteltu


Eikä siitä välttämättä keskustellakaan tässä yhteydessä. Esim. Ruotsissa ja Tampereella tilaajat päättävät kaluston värityksen, mutta Helsingin seudulla on jo vuosikymmeniä käytetty liikennöitsijöiden omia värityksiä. HKL ja YTV:kin olisivat voineet ottaa käyttöön yhteisen tilaajavärityksen, mutta poliitikkojen päätöksellä ne eivät ole niin tehneet (busseissa, jäteautoissa kylläkin).

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL ja YTV:kin olisivat voineet ottaa käyttöön yhteisen tilaajavärityksen, mutta poliitikkojen päätöksellä ne eivät ole niin tehneet (busseissa, jäteautoissa kylläkin).


Nykytilanteessa tuottajan väritys eli käytännössä vapaa väritys on ollut tarkoituksenmukaista siksi, että seudulla on ollut kaksi tilaajaa. Jos autoja olisi pitänyt maalata aina niiden siirtyessä YTV- ja HKL-liikenteen välillä, kustannukset olisi lopulta maksanut kuitenkin tilaaja, eikä siitä luultavasti olisi ollut kustannuksia vastaavaa hyötyä.

Uuden organisaation kanssa tilanne on toinen. Seudullehan syntyy ostajan monopoli. Kaikki bussit ovat aina tulevan viranomaisen liikenteessä, ellei busseja siirretä paikakkunnalta toiselle. Minusta yhteinen ilme on silloin toivottava antamassa mielikuvaa hallitusta joukkoliikennetuotteesta.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykytilanteessa tuottajan väritys eli käytännössä vapaa väritys on ollut tarkoituksenmukaista siksi, että seudulla on ollut kaksi tilaajaa. Jos autoja olisi pitänyt maalata aina niiden siirtyessä YTV- ja HKL-liikenteen välillä, kustannukset olisi lopulta maksanut kuitenkin tilaaja, eikä siitä luultavasti olisi ollut kustannuksia vastaavaa hyötyä.


Ja busseja olisi sitten varmaan maalailtu pari kertaa päivässä, jos bussi vaikka aamulla ajaa HKL-liikennettä, keskipäivällä YTV-liikennettä ja taas illalla HKL-liikennettä  :Wink: 

HKL ja YTV olisivat kyllä laittaneet yhteisen tilaajavärityksen, mutta sekä YTV:n hallitus että Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunta olivat sitä mieltä, että tilaajaväritystä ei tarvita. Kustannuksethan olisi tulleet tilaajan maksettaviksi ja nyt meillä voidaan ajaa mm. Kööpenhaminan keltaisilla busseilla, kun värillä ei ole väliä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kustannuksethan olisi tulleet tilaajan maksettaviksi --


Tämä pitää paikkaansa, mutta kustannuksia arvioitaessa pitäisi laskea myös hyötypuolta. Onhan jossain (en vain enää muista missä yhteydessä) todettu, että joukkoliikenteen brändäys ja markkinointi on kaikkein kustannustehokkain tapa lisätä käyttäjämääriä. Minusta koko ajattelutapa vain henkii sitä, että joukkoliikenne ei ole oikea palvelu, jota pitäisi markkinoida käyttäjille, vaan pakon edessä tehty laitos. Kyllä hyvään tuotteeseen aina kuuluu brändi, ja joukkoliikenteessä suurin osa sitä on aina kaluston väritys. Ei se pieni liikennöitsijätunnus siellä nokalla vielä mitää brändiä luo.

Miksi VR:kin on brändännyt kaiken uuden kaluston punavalkoiseksi? Miksi Expressbussit on teipattu samanvärisiksi? Aivan samasta asiasta on kyse.

Kuinka paljon muuten yhden bussin maalaus ja teippaus maksaa? Kuinka monta bussia pääkaupunkiseudulle tulee vuosittain? Suurin osa busseista maalataan joka tapauksessa HelBin, Concordian ja Veolian väreihin. Enkä usko, että niistä kovin monta lähtee Helsingistä johonkin muuhun kaupunkiin, jossa vältyttäisiin niiden uudelleenmaalaukselta.

----------


## antaeus

Minä ainakin pidän samanvärisyyttä positiivisena asiana: tiedän että lippuni kelpaa ja se antaa lisäksi kaupungille identiteettiä! Minä tulen aina pitämään  HKL:n sinisiä busseja 'helsinkiläisinä'. 
Seutuliikenteen bussit ovat usein ainakin minun muistin mukaan kaikenvärisiä, joskus valkoisia joskus vihreitä.
Jos ajattelee esimerkiksi Lontoon punaisia kerrosbusseja niin useimmat tunnistavat se aivan ilman LT-merkkiäkin, nehän ovat osa kaupungin elämää.

----------


## Miska

Tuossa väritysasiassa olisi varmasti mahdollista löytää jonkinlainen tilaajallekin kohtuuhintainen ratkaisu. Kaikkea kalustoa (muistaakseni noin 1400 bussia) ei varmastikaan olisi järkeä maalata, vaan tilaajavärityksen voisi ottaa käyttöön vaiheittain. Homma voisi hoitua siten, että uusissa liikennöintisopimuksissa edellytettäisiin tilaajaväreihin maalattua kalustoa, jolloin tilaajaväritys kattaisi koko kaluston noin seitsemässä vuodessa. Vanhan kaluston kohdalla tilaajavärityksen ei välttämättä tarvitsisi olla pakollista, mutta siitä voisi saada hyvitystä kalustopisteissä samaan tapaan kuin vaikkapa määränpääkilvistä tai ilmastoinnista. Kaikkein vanhimpia autoja ei varmastikaan kannattaisi maalauttaa, koska hyöty olisi hyvin lyhytaikaista. Värityksen vaihtaminen voitaisiin hoitaa myös niin, että tietyn ikäiset (esimerkiksi vuosimallin 2000) ja sitä uudemmat autot pitäisi vaihtaa tilaajan väreihin tietyn siirtymäkauden, esimerkiksi kahden vuoden aikana.

----------


## ultrix

> Seudullehan syntyy ostajan monopoli.


Sattumalta opin eilen hienon uuden sivistyssanan _monopsoni_, joka tarkoittaa juuri kuvailemasi kaltaista markkinatilannetta.  :Cool:

----------


## TEP70

> Kumpaakin edellä olevaan kuvaa viitaten: kyllä on tyylikkäät tilaajavärit kaikessa yksinkertaisuudessaan. Tampereen joukkoliikenne on edelläkävijä tässäkin asiassa, kuten monessa muussa aiemmin (mm. ensimmäinen pohjoismaalais-pohjainen matalalattiabussi, teli- ja nivelbussit ensimmäisenä yms.)


Tilaajavärit olisivat kyllä poikaa pk-seudullakin. Toki toivoisi myös, että ne valittaisiin hyvällä maulla, eikä puolessa tunnissa kiireessä.  :Smile:  Esim. Veolia Transportilla on nyt jo viisi eri pääväritystä liikenteessä, lisänä vielä joitakin yksittäisiä poikkeuksia.

- Vantaan Liikenne -väritys
- Kööpenhamina-väritys
- Linjebuss-väritys
- Connex-väritys
- Veolia Transport -väritys

Ehkä tuo Kööpenhamina-väritys alkaa kohta jo poistua, mutta muut vanhat pysyvät liikenteessä vielä pitkään.

----------


## vristo

> Esim. Veolia Transportilla on nyt jo viisi eri pääväritystä liikenteessä, lisänä vielä joitakin yksittäisiä poikkeuksia.
> 
> - Vantaan Liikenne -väritys
> - Kööpenhamina-väritys
> - Linjebuss-väritys
> - Connex-väritys
> - Veolia Transport -väritys
> 
> Ehkä tuo Kööpenhamina-väritys alkaa kohta jo poistua, mutta muut vanhat pysyvät liikenteessä vielä pitkään.


Entäs Concordia Bus Finland  :Wink: ?

----------


## ess

> Tilaajavärit olisivat kyllä poikaa pk-seudullakin. Toki toivoisi myös, että ne valittaisiin hyvällä maulla, eikä puolessa tunnissa kiireessä.


Vanha HKL-värityshän tuohon sopisi mainiosti.

----------


## killerpop

> Toki toivoisi myös, että ne valittaisiin hyvällä maulla, eikä puolessa tunnissa kiireessä.





> Vanha HKL-värityshän tuohon sopisi mainiosti.


Kuten TEP mainitsi, haluaisin ehdottomasti korostaa kohtaa hyvällä maulla eikä puolessa tunnissa kiireessä. Jos oikeasti lähdetään luomaan jotain brändiä, niin silloin kannattaa tehdä oikeasti jotain uutta, raikasta, tyylikästä ja unohtaa vanhat kuviot, jotka todennäköisesti herättävät negatiivisa mielikuvia ensimmäiseksi.

Jokeri-värityksessä oli omalla tavallaan ideaa, mutta liian tummanpuhuvana ja sekavana sekään ei ole sellainen, jota kannattaisi käyttää mallina.

Itse arvostan liikennöitsijöiden omia värejä senkin takia, että pysäkillä jossa pysähtyy kymmeniä eri linjoja, on oman kotilinjan auto helpompi poimia, kun se on firman käyttämissä väreissä.

----------


## Tonttu18

Sininen sopisi hyvin koska se on veden väri, ja täällä on paljon vettä

----------


## Albert

> .
> Itse arvostan liikennöitsijöiden omia värejä senkin takia, että pysäkillä jossa pysähtyy kymmeniä eri linjoja, on oman kotilinjan auto helpompi poimia, kun se on firman käyttämissä väreissä.


Minun "kotilinjallani" (h97) saattaa olla milloin minkäkinväristä kalustoa. :Wink:

----------


## Samppa

> Itse arvostan liikennöitsijöiden omia värejä senkin takia, että pysäkillä jossa pysähtyy kymmeniä eri linjoja, on oman kotilinjan auto helpompi poimia, kun se on firman käyttämissä väreissä.


Joka väri vaihtuu ehkes viiden vuoden välein kilpailutulosten mukaan tai tiuhempaankin, kun käytetään alihankkijoita. Lisäksi, kuten mm. TEP70 ja Vristo toivat esiin, firmojen sisälläkin on melkoinen valikoima erilaisia värityksiä. Lisää sekavuutta värimaailmaan nykyään tuovat bussien yliteippaus mitä moninaisimmin mainoksin. Poimi sieltä sitten se tuttu bussi :Icon Frown:

----------


## ess

> Kuten TEP mainitsi, haluaisin ehdottomasti korostaa kohtaa hyvällä maulla eikä puolessa tunnissa kiireessä. Jos oikeasti lähdetään luomaan jotain brändiä, niin silloin kannattaa tehdä oikeasti jotain uutta, raikasta, tyylikästä ja unohtaa vanhat kuviot, jotka todennäköisesti herättävät negatiivisa mielikuvia ensimmäiseksi.


Sininen bussi on jo valmiiksi niin hyvä ja tunnettu brändi ettei sitä kannattane kuopata. Tässä kannattaisi seurata Tampereen mallia.




> Itse arvostan liikennöitsijöiden omia värejä senkin takia, että pysäkillä jossa pysähtyy kymmeniä eri linjoja, on oman kotilinjan auto helpompi poimia, kun se on firman käyttämissä väreissä.


Minusta taas on hämäävää että esim. Lahdentietä ajetaan Espoon Auton väreissä olevilla vihreillä busseilla.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Siteeraan sekä itseäni että viimeisimpiä kirjoittajia, eli kyllä vanha, tuttu ja turvallinen sininen saisi olla koko pääkaupunkiseudun linja-autojen väri. "Sininen bussi" on kuitenkin jo ihan oikeasti vakiintunut käsite ja näin ollen nykymuodin lainasanaisesti ilmaistuna brand. Nykyinen Helb väritys on itseasiassa alkuperäisen tumman sinsien hopearaidoin jälkeen tyylikkäin versio.

----------


## vristo

> Kuten TEP mainitsi, haluaisin ehdottomasti korostaa kohtaa hyvällä maulla eikä puolessa tunnissa kiireessä. Jos oikeasti lähdetään luomaan jotain brändiä, niin silloin kannattaa tehdä oikeasti jotain uutta, raikasta, tyylikästä ja unohtaa vanhat kuviot, jotka todennäköisesti herättävät negatiivisa mielikuvia ensimmäiseksi.
> 
> Jokeri-värityksessä oli omalla tavallaan ideaa, mutta liian tummanpuhuvana ja sekavana sekään ei ole sellainen, jota kannattaisi käyttää mallina.


Jokeri-väritys on kyllä mielestäni sinäänsä ihan tyylikäs yksittäisen, muista erottuvan bussilinjan tunnusväriksi, mutta jos koko seudulla on käytössä yhtenäinen "brändi-väri" busseissa on sen mielestäni oltava jokin perinteitä noudattava väritys, siksi Helsingin sininen bussi on tähän luontevin, joka lienee yhtä tunnettu brändi, ainakin Suomessa, kuin vaikkapa sininen suklaa tai makkara. Kiinalainen vaimonikin tietää, että helsinkiläiset bussit ovat sinisiä, kuten vaikkapa Lontoon bussit punaisia. Ei tuollaista valmista, vuosikymmenien aikana hankittua imagoa kannata hukata ja alkaa rakentaa jotain aivan muuta.




> Itse arvostan liikennöitsijöiden omia värejä senkin takia, että pysäkillä jossa pysähtyy kymmeniä eri linjoja, on oman kotilinjan auto helpompi poimia, kun se on firman käyttämissä väreissä.


Kunpa tosiaankin olisivat edes nykyisissä firman virallisissa väreissä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Yksi mahdollisuus olisi ytv-busseissa tulevien sm5-lähiliikennejunien kaltainen väritys, eli se "ytv-juna". Tämä lisäisi lähijunaliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen yhteenkuuluvuutta.

Oikeasti jos ajatellaan, niin ei ole kauhean suurta realismia, että kaikki ytv-liikenteen bussit olisivat samanvärisiä vaikka 2010. Tolkuton maalausoperaatio ja tolkuttoman kallis..

----------


## vristo

> Tolkuton maalausoperaatio ja tolkuttoman kallis..


Sehän se on ongelmana juuri YTV-alueella, kun tälle tielle ei lähdetty heti kilpailutuksen alussa. Silloin tosin HKL ja YTV olivat vielä etäämmällä toisistaan kuin nykyään, joten aika vaikeaa olisi kai ollut. Ja jos nyt päätettäisiin yhtenäisestä värityksestä, niin kestäisi vuosikausia, ennenkuin kaikki olisivat noissa väreissä. 


Mutta yhtenäisestä värityksestä muuten vielä:

Ymmärrän kyllä hyvin toisenlaisiakin näkökantoja asiaan; joidenkin bussiharrastajien mielestä on kivaa ja mielenkiintoista kun on paljon erivärisiä ja erikoisiakin värityksiä bongattavaksi, liikennöitsijälle tai liikenteen tilaajalla saattaa moinen väritysoperaatio tulla kalliiksi ja jonkun toisen mielestä taas moinen assimilointi on sosialisimia pahimmillaan, eikä edusta vapaan yhteiskunnan ajattelutapaa.

Kilpailutetun bussiliikenteen eri liikennöitsijäthän eivät ole matkustajan eli asiakkaan näkökulmasta kilpailijoita keskenään, vaan heille se on vain väline, joka tuottaa mahdollisimman hyvän palvelun eli vastineen hänen rahoilleen eli hänen veroillaan subventoidulle kohtuuhintaiselle matkalipulle. Hänellä on aivan sama, onko liikennöitsijä "ab menox oy", "hellboy oy" vaiko "pääkaupungin liikenne oy". 
Sensijaan yhtenäinen liikennevälineen ulkoasu auttaa häntä mieltämään sen hänen kuntaansa/kaupunkiinsa kuuluvaksi joukkoliikennevälineeksi, joka yhtä olennainen osa sitä, kuin vaikkapa sen tuomiokirkko tai pääkatu, josta sen tunnistaa mistä tahansa postikortista tai pelkkä kaupungin nimi saa hänet ajattelemaan, että: "niin ja sen mukavat ja kotoisat siniset bussit...". En usko monenkaan ajattelevan Jokeri-linjaakaan, että: "sen mukavat Concordia Bus Finlandin bussit" vaan ne ovat yksinkertaisesti Jokeri-busseja liikennöitsijästä huolimatta. 
Kaupungin sopimusliikenteessä olevat joukkoliikennevälineet ja sen eri sopimusliikennöitsijät eivät siis kilpaile matkustajista keskenään, kuten vaikka lento- tai laivayhtiöt taikka kaukoliikenteen bussit, vaan ovat tuottamassa kaupungin yhtä peruspalveluista. Eri sopimusliikennöitsijät ovat kilpailijoita keskenään vain liikenteentilaajalle eli kaupungin joukkoliikenneorganisaatiolle eivätkä matkustajille. On mielestäni tärkeää, että niiden tuottama palvelu on imagoineen mahdollisimman lähellä toisiaan.

Lontoon bussit ovat punaisia. Piste! Ja yhtä varmasti kuin Towerin silta tai linna kuuluu sinne. Helsingin bussit ovat sinisiä, ratikat viherkeltaisia ja metrojunat oransseja. Piste. Ja Senaatintori, Tuomiokirkko sekä Kauppatorikin kuuluu sinne ja mieluiten niin, että vaikkapa kaupungin viherkeltainen ratikka tai sininen bussi näkyy kuvassa. Ei Ateneumiakaan sovi muuttaa vaikkapa kauppakeskukseksi.

Miksi sininen sitten? Espoossa oli aikanaan Espoon Auto viheinen busseineen ja Vantaalla Vantaan Liikenne punakeltaisine busseineen, mutta kumpikaan ei olisi mielestäni helsinkiläisen bussin väri. Ja kuten aiemmassa viestissäni sanoin, on turha alkaa luoda valmiin ja hyvän brändin tilalle jotain muuta; Helsingin siniset bussit. Toki ymmärrän, mitä osa ympäryskaupunkien päättäjistä ja asukkaista mahdollisesti ajattelisivat helsinkiläisyyden tunkeutumisesta heidän alueelleen. 

Nyt kun bussit ovat YTV-alueella eri väreissä ja liikennöitsijän vaihtuessa (mahdollisesti) sopimuskauden vaihtuessa, voi se aiheuttaa kilpailusta tietämättömille matkustajille hiukan hassuja päätelmiä: "Olipa hyvä, että tämä liikennöitsijä voitti, että saatiin uudet matalalattiaiset bussit tänne meidänkin kotilinjalle. Sen entisen liikennöitsijät romut joutivatkin jo pois...". 



Kaikesta huolimatta paras imago yhtenäisyyden kannalta nykysysteemissä YTV-alueella on mielestäni Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteellä tai Åbergin Linjalla. Kuinka monta kertaa olette nähneet ko. firman bussin YTV- tai HKL-sopimusliikenteessä muutakuin omissa, virallisissa nykyväreissään? Jos onkin niin se ollut jokin yrityskaupan (esim. ex-M.V.Wikstöm) myötä tullutta siirtymäaikaa ja värit ovat vaihtuneet mitä pikimmiten.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Riston perusteltuun viestiin on vaikea lisätä mitään, mutta yritänpä silti. Olen itse muuttanut pk-seudulle 2001, jolloin bussiliikenne oli jo "iloisen värikästä". Minulle "HKL:n sininen" ei ole muodostanut oikeastaan minkäänlaista kiinnekohtaa, vaikka kohtalaisesti busseilla matkustankin. Asia saattaa kenties olla erilainen Itä-Helsingissä asuvalle (itse käyn niillä seuduilla kovin harvoin). Varsinkin nyt kun HelB brändää itseään kokosinisellä, käy HKL:n sinivalkoinen koko ajan harvinaisemmaksi ja "elää vain vanhemman väen muistoissa".  :Smile: 

Raitiovaunuissa ja metrossa brändi on mielestäni paljon vahvempi kuin busseissa. Mielestäni jonkinlainen kompromissi kannattaisi löytää: YTV:n brändi on sinivihreä ja harmaalla täydennettynä se tulee myös lähijuniin (ja joista liikennöitsijän punavalkoinen brändi poistuu). Helsingin raitiovaunut ovat taas enenevässä määrin vihreitä (keltaisella raidalla täydennettynä). Lisäksi Jokeri-bussit ovat jo sinivihreitä. Näistä helpointa olisi muodostaa busseillekin brändi juuri sinisen ja vihreän yhdistelmästä. Vihreää voisi käyttää hillitymmin ja täydentää valkoisella, jolloin HKL-kytkös säilyisi.

Ongelmatapaus on sitten metro, joka on brändätty oranssiksi lähtemättömällä tavalla, mikä on sääli, koska se tullee aina jäämään jylhään yksinäisyyteensä. Mielestäni olisi parempi, jos kalusto maalattaisiin raideliikennebrändiväreihin, mutta metron oranssi jäisi edelleen elämään opasteissa. Samalla oranssin voisi siirtää lähijunien opasteisiin.

Totta kai brändivärityksen leviämisessä menisi melko kauan, mutta pakko se on jostain aloittaa. Lopputulos menisi kuitenkin koko ajan parempaan suuntaan. Brändin kehittäminen pitäisi kuitenkin aloittaa markkinoinnista ja opasteista. Kaluston värin yhtenäistäminen on siihen nähden toissijaista, vaikkakin tärkeää sekin.

----------


## vristo

Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen bussithan olivat aiemmin kaupungin vaakunan suora jatke:  Helsingin vaakuna.

----------


## killerpop

> Helsingin bussit ovat sinisiä, ratikat viherkeltaisia ja metrojunat oransseja. Piste.
> 
> Miksi sininen sitten? Espoossa oli aikanaan Espoon Auto viheinen busseineen ja Vantaalla Vantaan Liikenne punakeltaisine busseineen, mutta kumpikaan ei olisi mielestäni helsinkiläisen bussin väri. Ja kuten aiemmassa viestissäni sanoin, on turha alkaa luoda valmiin ja hyvän brändin tilalle jotain muuta; Helsingin siniset bussit.


Mikäli ei tuoda ilmoille mitään uutta, niin millä ihmeellä vristo meinaat kitkeä sen kaiken negatiivisen mielikuvan, mikä "sinisiin busseihin" liittyy? Sininen bussi on varmasti kaikkein huonoin houkutusväline keski-ikäiselle autoilijalle. Siihen yhdistyy hitaus, epämukavuus ja palveluhaluttomuus.

Joskus vaan on parempi aloittaa puhtaalta pöydältä ja luoda kerralla sellainen järjestelmä, jota ei tule yhdistettyä mihinkään menneeseen. Ja missään tapauksessa Tampereen virheitä ei kannata muualla toistaa.

PS: Yritysmaailmassakin brändejä luodaan muuttamalla nimet ja väritykset. Vai oliko Sonerakin 50 vuotta sitten Sonera? Harva tähän firmaan yhdistää enää lankapuhelimia vaan nykyaikaista viestintää.

----------


## ess

> Oikeasti jos ajatellaan, niin ei ole kauhean suurta realismia, että kaikki ytv-liikenteen bussit olisivat samanvärisiä vaikka 2010. Tolkuton maalausoperaatio ja tolkuttoman kallis..


Ei kai kukaan sellaista oletakaan. Kunhan vaan päätettäisiin että uudet bussit pitäisi tilata halutun värisinä ja vanhoista vääränvärisistä maksettaisiin sakkoa joka suurenisi vuosittain. Ainakin liikennöitsijät pitäisi velvoittaa maalaamaan koko kalustonsa saman väriseksi. Erinäiset vanhat väritykset viestittävät hälläväliä -asennetta.

Itse olen asunut Helsingissä silloin kun täällä kaikki kaupungin sisällä liikkuvat bussit olivat sinisiä. Silloin puhuttiin että "Pääseekö sinne sinisellä bussilla?" jne. En toisaalta myöskään usko että espoolainen perheenisä vaihtaisi Avensistaan bussiin vain siksi että se olisi jonkin toisen värinen.

Sen sijaan raitiovaunuja oli monen värisiä. Ideahan oli että oransseina vaunut erottuisivat paremmin, mutta kaupunkilaiset vieroksuivat uutta väritystä. Lopulta liikennelaitos joutui maalaamaan vaunut vanhoihin väreihin. Taisipa viimeiset yksilöt tulla suoraan tehtaalta keltavihreinä. Ei tämän värisiä raitiovaunuja voisi kuvitellakaan nykyiseen Helsingin katukuvaan vaikka niitä muutama vuosi sitten liikkuikin.

----------


## LateZ

> Itse olen asunut Helsingissä silloin kun täällä kaikki kaupungin sisällä liikkuvat bussit olivat sinisiä. Silloin puhuttiin että "Pääseekö sinne sinisellä bussilla?" jne. En toisaalta myöskään usko että espoolainen perheenisä vaihtaisi Avensistaan bussiin vain siksi että se olisi jonkin toisen värinen.


Jaa kaikki siniset bussit. Itse asiassa ennenaikaan suuressa osassa kaupunkia sininen bussi oli aika harvinainen näky. Varsin suuren osan kaupungin liikenteestä aina kilpailutuksen tuloon asti hoitivat yksityiset liikennöitsijät, jotka ajoivat omissa väreissään. Vaikkapa Malmin-Tapulikaupungin seudulla vaunut olivat varsin kaukana sinisistä. Sama tilanne vallitsi syvällä idässä metron tuloon.

----------


## vristo

> Mikäli ei tuoda ilmoille mitään uutta, niin millä ihmeellä vristo meinaat kitkeä sen kaiken negatiivisen mielikuvan, mikä "sinisiin busseihin" liittyy? Sininen bussi on varmasti kaikkein huonoin houkutusväline keski-ikäiselle autoilijalle. Siihen yhdistyy hitaus, epämukavuus ja palveluhaluttomuus.


Epäilemättä olet oikessakin ja minunkin nuoruudessani ja vielä alalle tullessani "sininen bussi" oli laitostumisen "ruumiillistuma" ja sellainen suojatyöpaikka, jossa äksyt, vanhat sekä hieman sadistiset kuljettajajermut, jotka eivät olleet päässeet armeijaan kapiaiseksi toteuttivat mielihalujaan. Mistään palvelusta ei ollut puhettakaan. Tällainen mielikuva poistui minultakin vain koska itse työskentelin HKL:n sinisissä toisten periaatteiden mukaisesti ja onneksi moni muu kolleeganikin. 

Silti "sininen bussi" on tällaiselle keski-ikäiselle autoilijallekin se helsinkiläinen bussi, jota hän saattaa inhota, mutta silti salaa rakastaakin. Onhan kyse hänenkin identiteetistään Suomen pääkaupungin asukkaana. Mutta on varmastikin kova työ saada tällainen henkilö ilmastoidunsa ja rakkaan autonsa ratista yleiseen kulkuneuvoon ja, aivan kuten *nimimerkki ess:kin* totesi, epäilen suuresti bussin värin vaikuttavan siihen. Ei ainakaan se värien sekamelska, joka YTV-alueen liikenteessä vallitsee, helpota yhtään asiaan. Tänä aamuna tuli HT:n eli Köpiksen värinen "tanskandoggi" pysäkille, huomenna TLO-värinen Citaro ja loppuviikosta Espoon Auton vihreä tai peräti HKL-Bussiliikenne-värinen bussi samalla linjalla. Ota siitä nyt sitten selvää...




> Ja missään tapauksessa Tampereen virheitä ei kannata muualla toistaa.


Mikä Tampereen virhe? Kertokaas nyt asiasta tietämättömälle.

----------


## SD202

> Miksi sininen sitten? Espoossa oli aikanaan Espoon Auto viheinen busseineen ja Vantaalla Vantaan Liikenne punakeltaisine busseineen, mutta kumpikaan ei olisi mielestäni helsinkiläisen bussin väri.


Juuri tämän takia joukkoliikenteen brändi olisi tärkeä: jopa joukkoliikenneharrastaja vristolla meni Liikenne Oy/Hakunilan Liikenne sekä Vantaan Liikenne sekaisin. :Wink:  Vantaan Liikenteen bussithan ovat olleet oranssi-keltaisia. Liikenne Oy:n ja Hakunilan Liikenteen bussit sen sijaan tulivat liikenteeseen puna-keltaisina vuoteen 1991 saakka.

Minullekin vantaalaisena HKL:n sininen edustaa sitä "ainoaa oikeaa" Helsingin bussien väriä. Hyvä, että HelB jatkoi tätä sinivoittoista väritystä.

Eräs sanomalehti muuten haastatteli kauan sitten ihmisiä bussinkuljettajien käytöksestä. Eräs haastateltava lausui "kuljettajien Pohjois-Helsinkiin liikennöivissä puna-keltaisissa busseissa olevan kamalan töykeitä". Siinäpä oiva puna-keltainen brändi...  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Juuri tämän takia joukkoliikenteen brändi olisi tärkeä: jopa joukkoliikenneharrastaja vristolla meni Liikenne Oy/Hakunilan Liikenne sekä Vantaan Liikenne sekaisin. Vantaan Liikenteen bussithan ovat olleet oranssi-keltaisia. Liikenne Oy:n ja Hakunilan Liikenteen bussit sen sijaan tulivat liikenteeseen puna-keltaisina vuoteen 1991 saakka.


Tarkoitin siis niitä Vantaan Liikenne Oy:n busseja, jotka olivat alaosaltaan oransseja ja yläosaltaan keltaisia ja samat värit tulivat yrityskauppojen myötä myöhemmin Sirolan Liikenteelle sekä Hakunilan Liikenteelle. Entisen LOY-konsernin bussit olivat minulle aina niitä "karuja punaisia busseja".

----------


## vristo

> Hyvä, että HelB jatkoi tätä sinivoittoista väritystä.


Ymmärtääkseni aikanaan väriä harkittaessa ja valittaessa, kaupungin edustajat sanoivat "minkä tahansa värin kelpaavan, kunhan se on sininen". Kertoo jotain sinisten bussien painoarvosta kaupungin imagolle tälläkin hetkellä.

----------


## vristo

Voisin vielä lisätä tähän kokemukseni vuosikymmenien ajalta, jolloin olen milloinkin tullut junalla mm. Keski-Suomesta ja Savon seuduilta lomailemasta takaisin Stadiin. Ja mistä tiesin aina olevani turvallisesti kotona? Siitä, kun juna meni Oulunkylän ohi ja Veräjämäen kääntöpaikalla näkyi linjan h65A "sininen bussi". Olivatpa ne, vuosikymmenestä riippuen, Sisu/Wiimoja, nivel-Volvo/Wiimoja tai Säffle/Volvoja, ne olivat aina merkki jostain tutusta ja turvallisesta. Hitto, jos siellä paikalla jonain päivänä seisookin vaikkapa Jönköping-värinen bussi; mihinkä minä silloin olen tullut  :Sad: ?

------

Ai niin: onhan Pohjolan Liikenteellä tosiaan kokomainosbussejakin, omien yritysväriensä lisäksi.

----------


## vristo

Jatketaan täällä keskustelua tilaajavärien tarpeellisuudesta/tarpeettomuudesta, eteenkin nyt perustettavalla HSL-liikennealueella.

Miten aikoisitte kertoa tavalliselle matkustajalle liikennevälineen, kuten juuri ko. alueen bussin, kuuluvan HSL-liikennealueen piiriin, muuten kuin yhdenmukaisella värikuosilla? Nykyinen tarfiffikylttisysteemi ei enää mitenkään palvele tarkoitustaan, sillä kunnan sisäisen liikenteen (lähinnä Helsingin) tariffikylttejä näkee seutuliikentessä olevissa busseissa ja päinvastoin. Olikos Vantaan joku ex-lohenpyrstökylttikin vielä jossain bussissa. Miten eri lukemattomista eri värisistä busseista tavallinen matkustaja tietää, missä kelpaa HSL-kuntayhtymän alainen matkakortti? Selkein ja helpoin tapa, omasta mielestäni: yhteinäinen väritys.

Lisäksi imago Suomen pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenneoranisaatiosta ei ole mielestäni suinkaan vähäpätöinen asia.

----------


## SD202

> Olikos Vantaan joku ex-lohenpyrstökylttikin vielä jossain bussissa.


Ei kai täällä Vantaalla lohenpyrstöä ole ikinä sentään laitettu bussin keulaan tariffikylttiä osoittamaan?  :Wink: 
http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss...teli_con01.jpg
http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss.../e94_con01.jpg
Vakavasti puhuen, vaikka edesmennyt Vantaan Liikenne Oy oli kaupungin omistama yritys, niin busseissa en muista kyllä nähneeni kaupungin vaakunaa missään. Sen sijaan kunnallisten liikennelaitosten busseissa on nähty kaupunkien vaakunoita (Helsinki, Tampere, Turku).

----------


## ess

> Lisäksi imago Suomen pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenneoranisaatiosta ei ole mielestäni suinkaan vähäpätöinen asia.


Vielä kun saataisiin ruosteiset romubussit ja -raitiovaunut siistittyä. Tämä on mielestäni oleellisempaa kuin tilaajaväritys.

----------


## vristo

> Vielä kun saataisiin ruosteiset romubussit ja -raitiovaunut siistittyä.


Tuohan on täysin kiinni liikennöitsijöistä ja siitä, että kussakin liikenneyrityksessä kalustosta pidetään huolta. Tämä tarkoittaa niin kuljettajien, korjaamon/huollon kuin yrityksen johdonkin asennetta.

----------


## hylje

Unohtamatta tilaajan bonuksia tai vaatimuksia kaluston laadusta. Itse vaihtaisin kaluston ikäjaottelun kuntojaotteluun jonkinlaiseen katsastus+pistokoe-menetelmään perustuen. Kuntoa voi mitata paitsi rakenteita ja suorituskykyä mittaamalla myös subjektiivisesti esim. tärinän ja äänten osalta. Natiseva auto? Bonukset pois. Ellei jopa sopimus katkolle.

----------


## vristo

Minusta Storstockholms Lokaltrafik-nettisivujen kotisivuilla oleva kaunis kuva, kuvastaa hyvin bussien yhtenäisen värityksen merkitystä SL:n liikennöintialueella. Miksei noin voisi myös HSL-liikennealueella?

OT: Knoppikysymys Tukholman ja sen liikenteen tosiharrastajille: mikä kuvassa on kuitenkin vikana nykypäivää ajatellen (siis kun ajatellaan sen esittävän Tukholman elämää ja sen joukkoliikennettä nykymuodossaan)?

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Ei kai täällä Vantaalla lohenpyrstöä ole ikinä sentään laitettu bussin keulaan tariffikylttiä osoittamaan?


On muuten laitettu, siis ihan kaupungin vaakuna. Tarkkaa ajankohtaa en muista, mutta 70-luvulla kuitenkin. Kun Martinlaakson radalle alettiin kokeilla syöttöliikennettä, niin Hämeenkylän Liikenteen harmaat, vihreäraitaiset autot oli merkitty Vantaan vaakunalla. Syöttölinjalla (Linnainen-Martinlaakso-Viinikanmetsä) ei aluksi ollut edes numeroa, sittemmin siitä taisi tulla 65 ja myöhemmin 85. Tariffi näissä syöttöbusseissa oli kunnan oma. Muilla linjoilla, niin kunnan sisällä kuin Helsinkiin menevillä, noudatettiin ministeriön taksaa.

Toinen erikoinen tariffitunnus Vantaalla oli valkoinen kilpi, jossa oli kärjellään seisova punainen neliö ja sen sisällä punaiset kirjaimet JL. Tuota tunnusta käytti vuoden 1974 JoukkoLiikennekokeilun linja Pähkinärinne-Länsimäki, jota ajoi Helsinki-Maaseutu-Liikenne Oy valkoisilla, puna-harmaaraitaisilla autoilla. Tuolla linjalla oli myös kunnan oma, muista poikkeava tariffi eikä sillä ollut numeroa. Kokeilun päätyttyä linja tuli tavalliseen tariffiin numerolla 546.

----------


## trumanb

Itse en kyllä henkilökohtaisesti toivo yhtenäistä väritystä koko alueelle. Näin harrastajan näkövinkkelistä on paljon mielenkiintoisempaa kuvata eri värityksillä kulkevia busseja.

----------


## vristo

> Itse en kyllä henkilökohtaisesti toivo yhtenäistä väritystä koko alueelle. Näin harrastajan näkövinkkelistä on paljon mielenkiintoisempaa kuvata eri värityksillä kulkevia busseja.


Ymmarrän kyllä näkökantasi, mutta olettaisin, että mahdollisimman kirjavan "kalustonäyttelyn" luominen harrastajien kuvattavaksi ja silmien iloksi ei kuitenkaan liene laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen sekä sen imagon päätarkoitus.

Tokikaan, vaikka yhtenäinen väritys nyt valittaisiin, se ei tulisi olemaan sitä koko laajuudessaan vielä pitkään aikaan ja siirtymäajan pituudesta riippuen voikin kestää teoriassa jopa vuosikymmenen ennenkuin kaikki seudun bussikalusto olisi samanväristä. Halvimmalla päästäisiin kun vain kaikki uusi kalusto vaaditaan tilaajaväreihin ja vanhemmat bussit sasivat olla sen värisiä kun ovat (mutta toki täys- tai kolarikorjausten yhteydessä nekin muutettaisiin tilaajaväreihin).

----------


## vristo

> Ei kai täällä Vantaalla lohenpyrstöä ole ikinä sentään laitettu bussin keulaan tariffikylttiä osoittamaan? 
> http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss...teli_con01.jpg
> http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss.../e94_con01.jpg


Tuo Vantaan vanha tarffitunnushan on juurikin lohenpyrstö. Itseasiassa kaksikin, sillä se kuvaa kahta vastakkain olevaa lohenpyrstöä. Noissa kuvissasi se näkyy bussien keulalla sekä toisen bussin takana olevassa isossa infotaulussa.

----------


## kuukanko

HKL:n julkaisu D: 13/2009: Bussien tilaajavärityksen esiselvitys

----------


## vristo

Vihdoinkin jotain alkaa tapahtua  :Smile: .

----------


## hylje

Ainakin paperi-Hesarissa oli uutinen asiasta. Kävi ilmi, että haastateltu HelB:n heppu ei ole saanut ilmoitusta Concordian uudesta nimestä...

----------


## vristo

Vielä asiasta. En voi kuin ihailla ja kadehtia tätä tyylikkyyttä eräässä maailman kuuluisimmista kaupungeista:

http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=30479.0

----------


## trumanb

> En voi kuin ihailla ja kadehtia tätä tyylikkyyttä...


Voi sitä myös tylsistyä ja turhaantua, kun on yksi ja sama bussi potenssiin tuhat.  :Wink:

----------


## Puolimatala

Itse otan mieluusti tyylikkäästi toteutetun tilaajavärityksen vastaan pääkaupunkiseudulle! Olisi aika saada jo meillekkin yhtenäinen väriasu ja samalla se toki varmasti parantaisi seudun imagoa! 

Mitä tulee liikennöitsijöiden motkotuksiin aiheesta, niin olisi hyvä muistaa Concordian tilanne noin vuosi sitten. Laivueestahan löytyi Turun vaaleansinistä, Köpiksen keltasta, Vantaan Liikennettä, Espoon Auto ykköstä, Espoon Auto kakkosta, HKL-Bussiliikennettä, Helsingin Bussiliikennettä ja olihan sielä lie vielä jokunen ihan omissa (CBF) väreissään  :Very Happy:  Liekö tuo sitten tuo omalle kotilinjalle tunnettuvuutta? 

Olin huomaavinani, että myös kirjoitettiin mahdollisesta laatutason heikkenemisestä. Mielestäni laatutason suhteen ollaan pääkaupunkiseudulla oltu suhteellisen suossa jo vuosia vaikka kuinka olisikin se oman firman _kalkkilaivaväritys_ käytössä.... 

Innolla odotan tilaajavärityksen käyttöönottoa!

----------


## Aleksi.K

Asiasta pikkusen sivuun. Onkos uusi traffi-kilpi tullut tai tulossa pk-seudulle? Näin uudenlaisen sinisellä pohjalla olevan valkoisen "kaaren" erään helbin auton keulassa..

----------


## MJG

> HKL:n julkaisu D: 13/2009: Bussien tilaajavärityksen esiselvitys


Kovin on kevyt selvitys, vaikka tietysti vain esiselvitys onkin. Tämän pohjalta tuskin vielä tapahtuu mitään.

Jonkin verran minua kummastutti liikennöitsijöiden kannanotto siitä, että yhtenäinen väritys vähentäsi sitoutumista yhtiöön ja siten johtavan epätaloudelliseen ja holtittomaan ajotapaan. Nykymallissa muutenkaan sitoutumisen taso puolin ja toisin ei voi olla valtavan korkea, koska jokainen kilpailutuskierros voi laittaa pakan uusiksi. Ilman tarkempia perusteluja väite vaikuttaa aika haetulta.

Enemmän olettaisin, että toimitusjohtajat pelkäävät, aivan aiheellisesti, yrityksensä liiketoiminnan rapautumista. 

Jokainen sellainen ratkaisuhan, jossa varataan jokin osa kalustosta johonkin tiettyyn käyttöön (ja toisin päin: tähän käyttöön kelpaa vain siihen varattu kalusto), nostaa tyhjäkäyntiastetta. Isojen liikennekonsernien perusidea on se, että kalustoa voidaan putkan sisällä siirrellä joustavasti. Tilaajaväritys ja erityisesti jos se viedään linjatasolle, murentaa tätä perusideaa ja *maksaa*.

Tilaajavärityksen ja joukkoliikenteen tulovirran välinen asiayhteys on verraten spekulatiivinen. Peruskysymys päätöksessä tilaajaväritykseen siirtymisessä onkin se, kuinka paljon yhtenäisestä värityksestä kannattaa maksaa lisäkustannuksina.

----------


## hylje

Tuskin uutta tilaajavärikalustoa estetään näkymästä muuallakin kuin sille tarkoitetulla linjalla. Toiseen suuntaan optimointi on nytkin sopimusehtojen mukaan rajoittunutta, uudet vaunut (jotka siis olisivat tilaajaväreissä) voivat kierrättää vain toisten vähintään yhtä uusien vaunujen (jotka siis nekin olisivat tilaajaväreissä) kanssa. Ero nykytilaan ei vaikuta mitenkään ihmeelliseltä ja ihmeen kalliilta liikennöitsijälle.

Loput kalustosta voisi sitten olla aika lailla mitä sattuu, mutta jos niitäkin ruvetaan värittämään tilanne toki muuttuu joksikin aikaa ikävämmäksi optimoida. Niitä kun ei välttämättä haluta päästää valumaan pois linjalta satunnaisväristen korvaamana.

----------


## ultrix

> Jokainen sellainen ratkaisuhan, jossa varataan jokin osa kalustosta johonkin tiettyyn käyttöön (ja toisin päin: tähän käyttöön kelpaa vain siihen varattu kalusto), nostaa tyhjäkäyntiastetta. Isojen liikennekonsernien perusidea on se, että kalustoa voidaan putkan sisällä siirrellä joustavasti.


Ainakin Paunu, Länsilinjat ja Veolia ovat ajaneet myös seutuliikennettä ns. tilaajavärikalustolla, ja tilaaja ei ole tätä sopimusteitse halunnutkaan estää (onhan se muutenkin selvää, että esim. linja 50, jonka reitti on suurimmaksi osaksi Tampereella on osa "Tampereen joukkoliikennettä", vaikkei kaupungin tilaamaa liikennettä vielä olekaan).

----------


## MJG

> Ainakin Paunu, Länsilinjat ja Veolia ovat ajaneet myös seutuliikennettä ns. tilaajavärikalustolla, ja tilaaja ei ole tätä sopimusteitse halunnutkaan estää (onhan se muutenkin selvää, että esim. linja 50, jonka reitti on suurimmaksi osaksi Tampereella on osa "Tampereen joukkoliikennettä", vaikkei kaupungin tilaamaa liikennettä vielä olekaan).


Kyse ei oikeastaan vähäisessäkään määrin ole siitä, miten toimitaan yhden kaupunkialueen ympäristössä.

Kyse on siitä, että isot kansainväliset konsernit hakevat suuruuden ekonomiaa sillä, että ne kykenevät tarvittaessa liikuttamaan kalustoaan eri kaupunkialueiden välillä. Oletetaan, että meillä on vaikkapa yritykset nimeltään Huolia ja Golina, joiden ydinbisnestä on kaupunkiliikenne esimerkiksi Helsingissä, Tukholmassa, Kööpenhaminassa ja Hampurissa. Jos jokaisessa näistä otetaan käyttöön tilaajaväritys, liikeidean pohjana oleva toimintavapaus nopeisiin liikkeisiin kapasiteettitarpeen muuttuessa katoaa. Siitä haastatellut toimitusjohtajat ovat huolissaan.

Toisaalta toimitusjohtajien pitäisi olla tilaajavärityksen puolesta, koska sellainen paaluttaa nykyisten suurten toimijoiden asemaa. Käytännössähän tilaajaväritys on eräänlainen kynnysraha: Jos meillä on vaikka yritys nimeltään Jokivuoren Linja Oy, jolla olisi kapasiteettinsa puolesta tarjota muutaman linjan ajaminen, tilaajaväri edustaa sen verran suurta kustannusta, että yritys ei kykene jättämään tarjousta kilpailukykyisellä hinnalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Oletetaan, että meillä on vaikkapa yritykset nimeltään Huolia ja Golina, joiden ydinbisnestä on kaupunkiliikenne esimerkiksi Helsingissä, Tukholmassa, Kööpenhaminassa ja Hampurissa. Jos jokaisessa näistä otetaan käyttöön tilaajaväritys, liikeidean pohjana oleva toimintavapaus nopeisiin liikkeisiin kapasiteettitarpeen muuttuessa katoaa.


Tukholmassa ja Kööpenhaminassa on ollut tilaajaväritys koko kilpailutuksen ajan, Hampurissa taas liikennettä ei ole vielä kilpailutettu vaan paikalliset liikennelaitokset hoitavat bussiliikenteen. Koska Helsingin seudulla ei ole tilaajaväritystä, ajaa eräskin kansainvälinen liikennöitsijä täällä Kööpenhaminasta siirretyillä busseilla Kööpenhaminan väreissä. Helsingin seudulla toimivilla kansainvälisillä bussiyrityksillä onkin varsin kirjava kalusto eikä se ainakaan paranna joukkoliikenteen imagoa.

Tilaajaväritystä käyttävissä kaupungeissa on usein sallittu väärän värisen kaluston käyttäminen lyhytaikaisesti, jos esim. uusien bussien toimitus on myöhässä. Kuva Malmöstä

----------


## kuukanko

HSL:n hallituksen ensi viikon kokouksessa käsitellään bussiliikenteen hankintaehtojen ja kilpailutusmenettelyjen uudistamista. Esityslista




> Sopimusehtoihin päivitetään lisäksi mm. tilaajaväritystä, sähköistä mainostusta, uutta LIJ-hankkeen mukaista ajoneuvon tietojärjestelmää ja poikkeustilanteissa liikennöintiä koskevat määräykset. Näiden sisältö tarkentuu jatkovalmistelussa.

----------


## vristo

HSL-kuntayhtymän hallituksen seuraavan kokouksen esityslistassa on varsin mielenkiintoinen ja ainakin allekirjoittaneet kauan odottama päivitys.

Lainaus sieltä:




> Yleisiin sopimusehtoihin lisätään uutta kalustoa koskeva HSL:n tilaajaväritys, jonka toteutustapa esitellään hallituksen kokouksessa.


Koko esityslista täässä:

Esityslista 24.08.2010 klo 08.30 - , HSL

----------


## 339-DF

Bussien tilaajaväritys olisi kyllä positiivinen asia. Vaan mahtaisiko tilaajaväritys merkitä perinteistä sinistä bussia, vai jotain muuta? HSL:n värithän kyllä ovat sininen ja valkoinen, mikä lupaisi ihan hyvää. Sen vaaleamman sävyisen sinisen voisi kyllä hyväksyä, ettei tarvii ihan HKL-sinistä olla.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Itse olen tilaajavärityksen kannalla, kunhan koko kalusto saadaan kerralla väritettya niihin. Ja suotavaa olisi että väritys ei olisi se tuttu ja turvallinen hkl, sillä nyt viimeistään ihmisistä pitäisi saada kitkettyä sana hkl:n bussi ja hkl sitä ja tätä jne.  pidetään hkl jäämistöt siellä kiskoilla.

myöskin edellistä siteeraten bussien pohjavärin pitäisi olla valkoinen koska se on yhtä poikkeusta lukuunottamatta bussiyhtiöiden pohjaväri valmiiksi. Olisin jonkun sta tyyppisen värityksen kannalla laivoineen ja saarineen sillä ne piristävät ilmettä kummasti!

----------


## Jussi

> Itse olen tilaajavärityksen kannalla, kunhan koko kalusto saadaan kerralla väritettya niihin. Ja suotavaa olisi että väritys ei olisi se tuttu ja turvallinen hkl, sillä nyt viimeistään ihmisistä pitäisi saada kitkettyä sana hkl:n bussi ja hkl sitä ja tätä jne.  pidetään hkl jäämistöt siellä kiskoilla.


HKL-värityksessä olisi sekin huono puoli, että sen seuraajalla (HelB) lienee edelleen autoja HKL-aikaisessa värityksessä jolloin se saisi aiheetonta etua tilaajaväritykseen siirtymisestä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Minäkin kannatan tilaajaväritystä, mutta mielestäni HSL:n bussin väriksi sopisi tutu Helsingin sininen väri. Alusta lähtien Helsingissä bussit ovat olleet sinisiä, joten jokin valkoinen bussi oransseilla raidoilla tai jotain sellaista vaikuttaa minun mielestä aivan typerältä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Minäkin kannatan tilaajaväritystä, mutta mielestäni HSL:n bussin väriksi sopisi tutu Helsingin sininen väri. Alusta lähtien Helsingissä bussit ovat olleet sinisiä, joten jokin valkoinen bussi oransseilla raidoilla tai jotain sellaista vaikuttaa minun mielestä aivan typerältä.


Samaa mieltä, minkäs sille mahtaa jos Helbillä sattuu olemaan exHKL-busseja, se ei ole pääsyy värin valinnassa.. Mielestäni TKL:n värisävy ja aaltomuotoilu sopisi parhaiten..

----------


## bussifriikki

Katsokaapas tämän päivän (21.8.) Hesaria, sivu A14.
Näköjään HSLn busseista tulee sini-valkoisia. Hyvä niin.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Katsokaapas tämän päivän (21.8.) Hesaria, sivu A14.
> Näköjään HSLn busseista tulee sini-valkoisia.


Kun minulle ei tule paperi-Hesaria enkä nyt jaksa ostaa diginumeroakaan, täytyy kysyä täsmennyksiä: Viittaat ilmeisesti, että uutisessa on esimerkkikuva uudesta värityksestä. Onko kuva nimenomaan HSL:ltä tullut esimerkkikuva vai onko toimittaja itse kehittänyt kuvan, tyyliin "uudet bussit voisivat olla vaikka sinivalkoisia"? Ja jos kuva on HSL:ltä, onko se todella lopullisesti päätetty (tai ainakin hallitukselle esitettävä) väritys vai vain esimerkki tilaajavärityksen ajatuksesta, jossa demonstroidaan tilaajan ja liikennöitsijän brändinäkyvyyden suhteita? Esim. HKL:n julkaisussa Bussien tilaajavärityksen esiselvitys oli esimerkkinä juuri tällainen melko sinivalkoinen väritys, jota ei ollut tarkoitettu otettavaksi lopullisena designina.

Itse näkisin jopa, että todennäköisempi tapahtumakulku on, että vasta kun tilaajaväritykseen siirtymisestä on päätetty, tilataan uudesta värityksestä jokin teollisen muotoilun ammattilaisten esitys. Näin tietääkseni Turussakin tehtiin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ei ollut kuvaa, mutta tekstiä




> Helsingin Sanomat
> 
> *Helsingin seudun busseihin tulossa yhteiset värit*
> "Bussien värityksen yhtenäistämistä on puuhattu pääkaupunkiseudulle jo pitkään. Koko seudun 1500 bussin kuosin yhtenäistäminen kestää pitkään, mikäli se tapahtuu kilpailutuksen yhteydessä. "Jos tilaajaväritys tulisi pelkästään uuteen kalustoon, se veisi toistakymmentä vuotta. --", HSL:n hankintaryhmän päällikkö Kimmo Sinisalo arvioi. -- Valtaosa HSL:n tilausbusseista ajaisi tulevaisuudessa sinivalkoisissa väreissä. Tosin Jokerin kaltaisilla runkolinjoilla ajaviin busseihin saatetaan tilaajavärityksen ohella lisätä jokin niille ominainen tunnisteväri--"


Lehdessä kerrotaan myös, että uuteen kalustoon vaaditaan kolmas lastenvaunupaikka, ja että penkeille johtavaa askelmaa halutaan myös madaltaa, jotta kulku on helpompaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minäkin kannatan tilaajaväritystä, mutta mielestäni HSL:n bussin väriksi sopisi tutu Helsingin sininen väri. Alusta lähtien Helsingissä bussit ovat olleet sinisiä, joten jokin valkoinen bussi oransseilla raidoilla tai jotain sellaista vaikuttaa minun mielestä aivan typerältä.


Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että PK-seudun bussien tulisi olla sinisiä. Mutta alunperin Helsingin kaupunkiliikenteen bussit olivat kyllä punaisia (Helsingin Raitiotie- ja Omnibusosakeyhtiö aloitti paikallisbussiliikenteen Helsingin kantakaupungissa joskus 1930-luvulla).

Ja samaa mieltä allekirjoituksestasi! Onkohan Turussa ajateltu juurikin tuota Jussin mainitsemaa seikkaa, että liikennelaitoksen bussit olisivat olleet jo valmiiksi oikeanvärisiä, jos liikennelaitoksen väri olisi siirretty sellaisenaan kaikkeen kalustoon? Mutta hassun näköinen se valkoinen perä kyllä on.

Ei HelB käsittääkseni mitään todellista rahallista etua siitä saisi, että bussit ovat jo valmiiksi sinisiä. Kyllähän kilpailutus tehtäisiin niin, että alkuvaiheessa tilaajavärit vaadittaisiin vain uusille busseille, jotka joka tapauksessa joudutaan maalaamaan johonkin kuosiin. Vanhat bussit saisivat olla minkävärisiä tahansa, eikä lisäpisteitä annettaisi siitä, että vanhatkin olisivat tilaajaväreissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta alunperin Helsingin kaupunkiliikenteen bussit olivat kyllä punaisia (Helsingin Raitiotie- ja Omnibusosakeyhtiö aloitti paikallisbussiliikenteen Helsingin kantakaupungissa joskus 1930-luvulla).


Käsittääkseni vain Oy Omnibus Ab:n linja-autot olivat punaisia. Sehän oli vain yksi yritys monen joukossa, vaikkakaan ei vähämerkityksinen. Linja-autojen läpimurron tapahtuessa sininen väri oli eittämättä hallitsevin Helsingin sisäisessä bussiliikenteessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

No nyt se ilmeisesti on läpi: HSL:n uutinen (myös foorumin uutisosiossa).

Vaikea jotenkin uskoa, että lopulta päätös irtosi noin helpolla. Tosin vaikuttaisi siltä, että tilaajavärityskin vaaditaan vain uusiin busseihin. Silloin kestäisi siis vielä yli vuosikymmenen ennen kuin värityksen hyödyt alkavat näkyä. Jossain vaiheessa voi jopa koittaa aika, jolloin osalle bussilinjoista epäröidään astua, kun ne ovat väärän värisiä. Toivottavasti jossain vaiheessa sopimusehtoja siis muutetaan vielä niin, että vanhatkin bussit tulevat tilaajaväreihin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaikea jotenkin uskoa, että lopulta päätös irtosi noin helpolla.


Ymmärääkseni itse värit päätetään aikaisintaan syyskuun kokouksessa.

----------


## zige94

> No nyt se ilmeisesti on läpi: HSL:n uutinen (myös foorumin uutisosiossa).
> 
> Vaikea jotenkin uskoa, että lopulta päätös irtosi noin helpolla. Tosin vaikuttaisi siltä, että tilaajavärityskin vaaditaan vain uusiin busseihin. Silloin kestäisi siis vielä yli vuosikymmenen ennen kuin värityksen hyödyt alkavat näkyä. Jossain vaiheessa voi jopa koittaa aika, jolloin osalle bussilinjoista epäröidään astua, kun ne ovat väärän värisiä. Toivottavasti jossain vaiheessa sopimusehtoja siis muutetaan vielä niin, että vanhatkin bussit tulevat tilaajaväreihin.


Tuleeko tilaajaväristys jo vuodenvaihteessa vaihtuviin sopimuksiin, vai vasta tuleviin kilpailutuksiin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuleeko tilaajaväristys jo vuodenvaihteessa vaihtuviin sopimuksiin, vai vasta tuleviin kilpailutuksiin?


No tiedotteessa lukee: "Uusia hankintaperiaatteita noudatetaan vastedes kaikessa HSL:n tilaamassa bussiliikenteessä, ensimmäisen kerran jo tänä syksynä Espoon ja Vantaan sekä seutuliikenteen linjojen kilpailutuksessa."

----------


## aki

Seuraavaan kilpailutukseen on tulossa linjat e18, e19, e31, 105, 109, 194, 195 ja 505. Linjoilla 512, 530, 623, 731 sekä lentokenttälinjoilla 415, 451, 514, 519, 520, 535, 615 ja 620 on mahdollisuus jatko-optioon joten näistä ei kai voi vielä sanoa tulevatko tähän kilpailutukseen. Ensimmäiset tilaajavärityksessä olevat bussit tulevat siis keskittymään Espoon puolelle. Olisi kyllä todella toivottavaa että tilaajaväri tultaisiin jatkossa vaatimaan myös vanhempaan kalustoon, en nyt tarkoita että aivan elinkaarensa lopussa olevaa kalustoa kannattaisi enää teipata/maalata mutta esim. vm-2003 ylöspäin voitaisiin vaatia tilaajaväritys. Itse en henkilökohtaisesti kannata koko väritystä sillä ajan mittaan bongausharrastus käy tylsäksi kun kaikki autot ovat samanvärisiä, omaa silmääni miellyttää westendin ja åbergin perinteinen väritys samoin kuin veolian uusi ja selkeä väritys.

----------


## Miska

> Seuraavaan kilpailutukseen on tulossa linjat e18, e19, e31, 105, 109, 194, 195 ja 505. Linjoilla 512, 530, 623, 731 sekä lentokenttälinjoilla 415, 451, 514, 519, 520, 535, 615 ja 620 on mahdollisuus jatko-optioon joten näistä ei kai voi vielä sanoa tulevatko tähän kilpailutukseen.


Kaikki nuo mainitsemasi linjat kilpailutetaan syksyn aikana. Tilaajaväritys saattaa tulla jo vuodenvaihteen uusiin busseihin, mikäli päätös valittavista väreistä tehdään riittävän ajoissa.

----------


## hana

> Kaikki nuo mainitsemasi linjat kilpailutetaan syksyn aikana. Tilaajaväritys saattaa tulla jo vuodenvaihteen uusiin busseihin, mikäli päätös valittavista väreistä tehdään riittävän ajoissa.


Itseasiassa linja 623 ei ole tänä vuonna kilpailutuksessa, koska veolia ja hsl sopivat vuoden optiosta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaikki nuo mainitsemasi linjat kilpailutetaan syksyn aikana. Tilaajaväritys saattaa tulla jo vuodenvaihteen uusiin busseihin, mikäli päätös valittavista väreistä tehdään riittävän ajoissa.


Saako tehdä niin, että kilpailuttaa, mutta jos tulos ei tyydytä, käyttääkin option? Vai onko HSL:n pakko ratkaista etukäteen, mennäänkö optiolla vai uudella kilpailulla?

Jotenkin tuntuisi, että option käyttö olisi järkevää, koska bussiliikenteen korvaushinnat nousevat sellaista tahtia, että olettaisi option olevan järjestään edullisempi kuin uuden sopimuksen. Mutta ehkä niin ei ole.

----------


## vristo

Erinomainen päätös kertakaikkiaan. Nyt on erittäin hienoa palvella asiakaita HSL:n bussiliikenteessä, yhteistyössä Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen kuljettajana. Upeaa  :Smile: .

----------


## hana

> Saako tehdä niin, että kilpailuttaa, mutta jos tulos ei tyydytä, käyttääkin option? Vai onko HSL:n pakko ratkaista etukäteen, mennäänkö optiolla vai uudella kilpailulla?
> 
> Jotenkin tuntuisi, että option käyttö olisi järkevää, koska bussiliikenteen korvaushinnat nousevat sellaista tahtia, että olettaisi option olevan järjestään edullisempi kuin uuden sopimuksen. Mutta ehkä niin ei ole.


Mahdolliset optiot käytetään aina ennen varsinaista kilpailutusta. Esim. lentokentän linjoissa ei käytetty optiota, koska veolia ei ollut tyytyväinen tarjottuun hintaan. Toisaalta optio ei välttämättä ole matkustajan kannalta paras vaihtoehto. Esim. kun nyt käytettiin optio V37, 623, 650, 651, 652, 100N,130N, 140N, 210N ja 220N optiovuoden saa ajaa kalustolla, joka oli sopimuksen mukainen kun varsinainen sopimus päättyi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mahdolliset optiot käytetään aina ennen varsinaista kilpailutusta. Esim. lentokentän linjoissa ei käytetty optiota, koska veolia ei ollut tyytyväinen tarjottuun hintaan.


Siis täh? Eikö Veolia ole määritellyt sen optiovuoden tai -vuosien hinnan alkuperäistä tarjousta antaessaan (+ indeksikorotukset)? Ei HSL:ää pitäisi kiinnostaa tuon taivaallista, mihin Veolia mahdollisesti on tyytyväinen ja mihin ei, jos jälkimmäinen on tyhmyyksissään luvannut liikenteen tietyllä, liian alhaisella summalla hoitaa niin silloin se on hoidettava, jos tilaaja niin tahtoo. Eikä tilaajan pidä olla tahtomatta siksi, että bussifirmalle tulee paha mieli.

----------


## hana

> Siis täh? Eikö Veolia ole määritellyt sen optiovuoden tai -vuosien hinnan alkuperäistä tarjousta antaessaan (+ indeksikorotukset)? Ei HSL:ää pitäisi kiinnostaa tuon taivaallista, mihin Veolia mahdollisesti on tyytyväinen ja mihin ei, jos jälkimmäinen on tyhmyyksissään luvannut liikenteen tietyllä, liian alhaisella summalla hoitaa niin silloin se on hoidettava, jos tilaaja niin tahtoo. Eikä tilaajan pidä olla tahtomatta siksi, että bussifirmalle tulee paha mieli.


Optio nimenomaan tarkoittaa sitä että kummankaan osapuolen ei ole sitä pakko käyttää. Vuosien kuluessa tilanteet muuttuu ja molemmat osapuolet miettivät tietenkin onko option käyttäminen muuttuneessa tilanteessa kannattavaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Yksi askel lähemmäksi yhtenäistä väritystä olisi HSL-logon lisääminen busseihin (esim. kylkeen ja taakse).

----------


## chauffer

> Yksi askel lähemmäksi yhtenäistä väritystä olisi HSL-logon lisääminen busseihin (esim. kylkeen ja taakse).


On kyllä mielestäni niin ruma logo että siinä tariffikilvessäkin liikaa... anteeksi vaan logon suunnittelija...

----------


## vristo

> On kyllä mielestäni niin ruma logo että siinä tariffikilvessäkin liikaa... anteeksi vaan logon suunnittelija...


Niin, makuasioitahan nämä ovat. Parempi vain luottaa siihen, että onhan se laadukas ja hyvä logo, kun sen on tunnettu muotoilufirma tehnyt  :Wink: ...

Mutta mielestäni totta on, että HSL on tehnyt aika hyvää työtä jo sen tunnetuksi tekemiseksi erilaisilla kamppanijoillaan, joita on jatkuvasti päällä. Vanhat logot ovat jo hyvää vauhtia pyyhkiytymässä pois muistista ja sellaisen näkeminen vaikkapa bussin keulalla jopa hieman hätkähdyttää nykyään ("mitä ennen meillä oli ennen "flooraa"?).

Sininen "Kallion kukka" (vaiko "ruorimies-seura"?)on jo aika itsestäänselvä osa pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennettä, mielestäni.

----------


## Samppa

Makuasioitahan nämä, myös tottumuskysymyksiä. Alla suunnittelijan näkemys logosta 2009. Jokaisella saa, tai oikeastaan pitääkin olla oma mielikuva tai ajatus siitä. Niin minullakin on




> *Kivikaupungin kukka
> HSL:n ilme muotoutumassa*
> HSL:n kahdeksankulmainen perusmuoto symboloi uutta, laajempaa joukkoliikenneverkostoa. Kulmapisteissä olevat silmukat piirtyvät kivikaupungin kukaksi. Merkin silmukat ovat versoavia silmuja, jotka kertovat nykyisistä ja tulevista toimintamuodoista, kumppanuudesta sekä ekologisista arvoista ja tasa-arvoisuutta korostavasta ajattelutavasta. Kahdeksankulmio muotona symboloi uusiutumista, jossa perusmuoto neliö pyrkii kohti täydellisyyttä, ympyrää.
> 
> Kirjasintyyppi on Gotham Rounded. Merkin ja logotyypin välissä on kaksi graafista linjaa. Ne symboloivat yhdistyviä organisaatioita ja kaupunkiliikennettä kiskoineen, renkaineen ja karttalinjoineen.
> 
> Sinivalkoisen logon rinnalla HSL erottuu pirteäksi luonnehditun värimaailman avulla. Eri liikennemuotojen tunnusvärit säilyvät ennallaan. Uudeksi väriksi palettiin otetaan monien suurkaupunkien liikennejärjestelmien värikartoista tuttu vaaleanpunainen. Palettiin on mahdollista lisätä myös muita värejä tarpeen mukaan. Värien käyttö on rohkeaa, mutta selkeää.
> 
> HSL:n visuaalisen ilmeen on luonut ilmetoimisto Kokoro&Moi. Siirtyminen uuteen ilmeeseen vie aikansa, käytännössä koko ensi vuoden, ennen kuin ilme on ehditty vaihtaa kaikkiin HSL:n tuotteisiin, liikennevälineisiin, asemille ja pysäkeille.

----------


## vristo

> HSL:n visuaalisen ilmeen on luonut ilmetoimisto Kokoro&Moi.


http://www.kokoromoi.com/

----------


## hana

Jos yhtenäinen väritys tulee niin ovatko koko bussin peittävät mainokset kuitenkin edelleen sallittuja? Samallahan voisi kaikille kuskeille antaa samanlaiset työvaatteet :Wink:

----------


## Bellatrix

> Jos yhtenäinen väritys tulee niin ovatko koko bussin peittävät mainokset kuitenkin edelleen sallittuja?


Toivottavasti eivät ole.

----------


## GT8N

Tilaajavärin idea on käsittääkseni luoda yhtenäinen ja siisti brändi. Siihen ei todellakaan sovi repsottavat ja osin näköalan peittävät mainokset. Tampereen kilpailutetuilla linjoilla mainoksettomat autot näyttävät oikein siisteiltä. Siinä siis suorastaan malliesimerkki (vieläpä Suomessa). Vastaavasti (ja valitettavasti!) huonoa esimerkkiä voi hakea Turusta, jossa olen nähnyt useassa tilaajavärisessä bussissa koko perän peittävät mainokset, puhumattakaan kokomainoksista tai muista "kulttuuri" roiskeista.

Yhtenäinen väri olkoon yhtenäinen.

----------


## vristo

Tämäkin on toki mielipidekysymys ja itse pidän tyylikkäistä mainoksista busseissa sekä muissa joukkoliikennevälineissä. Oli se sitten vain osan peittävä tai kokomainos. Omasta mielestäni esim. "hotrod"-henkinen Alepa-mainosbussi on varsin kiva (oliko HelBillä yksi ja Nobinalla yksi sellainen?). Mainonta kuuluu mielestäni olennaisena osana urbaaniin kaupunkiympäristöön ja siten myös joukkoliikennevälineisiin.

Tokikaan minkäänlaiset repsotukset tms. huono laatu eivät kuulu laadukkaaseen joukkoliikennemainontaan minustakaan.

Esimerkki kokomainosbussista maailmalta: jo tradiitioksi muodostunut kiinalainen horoskooppibussi Hongkongissa. Tämä vuosi on Tiikerin Vuosi kiinalaisessa kalenterissa ja alla oleva bussi on teipattu asianmukaiseen teemaan.

http://www.gakei.com/kny/n2010-62699.jpg

Jokaiselle 12 kiinalaiselle kalenterivuodelle on toki oma teemansa, joka vuosi.

http://www.gakei.com/kny/kny.htm

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:50 ----------

Mutta tietysti niin, että vain tiettyyn osuuteen liikennevälineistä sallitaan kokomainokset, jotka puolestaan eivät saa peittää ikkunoita, linjakilpiä tms. ja ovat hyvä maun mukaisia.

----------


## Jussi

> Tokikaan minkäänlaiset repsotukset tms. huono laatu eivät kuulu laadukkaaseen joukkoliikennemainontaan minustakaan.


Huonolaatuiset tai repsottavat mainokset tuskin ovat yhdenkään mainostajankaan mieleen... Luulisi, että mainostajatkin vähän tarkkailevat mainoskampanjansa onnistumista.

----------


## hylje

Helsingissä tähän asti on ollut aika vähän oikeasti huonoja kokomainosvaunuja. Parhaiten ovat jääneet mieleen Varman retroteipeissä oleva VT:n Scala, WL:n retro-Ikarus ja hotrod-Alepat. HelB:n MANtelejen taannoinen Hanken-teippaus kirii hyvin, muista niiden vaunujen kampanjoista en mainitse mitään.

Hyvä kokomainos pitää bussin bussin näköisenä ja kertoo mainostettavan asian selkeästi ja hienostuneesti. HSL-värityksen aikana kokomainoksia saa mielestäni olla, kunhan HSL-brändäys tulee myös selkeästi esiin.

----------


## ipeniemela

Mä tykkäsin Helb 9542:n Suomen kuvalehti-teippauksesta hyvinkin paljon. Sääli, että auto on jo poistettu...

----------


## Nak

mun mielestä hienoimpia on sta:n aikainen FIZ-47  :Smile:  kylkinumeroa en muista. Ja joskus oli helb 133:ssa tupla mainokset ja takapenkkien kankaat oli liekkikuvioissa. 

Mielestäni mainoksia saa olla, ettei bussit ole vaan sitä yhtä massaa

----------


## TEP70

> Hyvä kokomainos pitää bussin bussin näköisenä ja kertoo mainostettavan asian selkeästi ja hienostuneesti. HSL-värityksen aikana kokomainoksia saa mielestäni olla, kunhan HSL-brändäys tulee myös selkeästi esiin.


Ikkunoiden peittäminen tulee minusta kuitenkin selvästi kieltää. Ikkunoiden pitää olla täysin auki, pienet reiät mainoksessa eivät ole avoin ikkuna. Vaihdon onnistumista ei voi arvioida etukäteen, kun takaikkunakin on yleensä täysin ummessa. Aina ei edes linjakilpi näy.

----------


## hylje

> Ikkunoiden peittäminen tulee minusta kuitenkin selvästi kieltää. Ikkunoiden pitää olla täysin auki, pienet reiät mainoksessa eivät ole avoin ikkuna. Vaihdon onnistumista ei voi arvioida etukäteen, kun takaikkunakin on yleensä täysin ummessa. Aina ei edes linjakilpi näy.


Olen vähän hämmentynyt tästä korjauksesta, koska mielestäni "bussin näköinen" bussi sisältää matkustamon ikkunat, jotka näyttävät myös ikkunoilta. Lisäksi mainitsemani hyvät esimerkit pahimmillaan peittävät ikkunoista kulmia ja/tai reunaa. Puhumattakaan ulkonäön kannalta ikkunoitakin tärkeämmistä linjakilvistä! Funktio ei saa olennaisesti kärsiä ulkokuoresta, tämän tulee olla selviö.

----------


## sm3

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...at_helsinkiin/

http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/uutis...921115159.aspx

Näkyy myös millainen tämä yhtenäinen väritys on.

----------


## Nak

ei paha.. värit toisin päin voisi olla ehkä parempi sillä nyt esim loskaiseen aikaan tuo valkoinen takaosa on musta kun sinisessä ei lika niin hyvin näkyisi ja renkaiden etupuolella oleva valkoinen pysyisi vähän puhtaanpana. En tiedä sitten miten mahtaa toimia nuo lentokenttälinjojen ja liityntäliikenteen yksilöintitarrat kun liikennöitsijöillä kalusto kiertää eri linjoilla ja jopa eri varikoiden väliä jossa ihan kokonaan eri kuviot..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> ei paha.. värit toisin päin voisi olla ehkä parempi sillä nyt esim loskaiseen aikaan tuo valkoinen takaosa on musta kun sinisessä ei lika niin hyvin näkyisi ja renkaiden etupuolella oleva valkoinen pysyisi vähän puhtaanpana. En tiedä sitten miten mahtaa toimia nuo lentokenttälinjojen ja liityntäliikenteen yksilöintitarrat kun liikennöitsijöillä kalusto kiertää eri linjoilla ja jopa eri varikoiden väliä jossa ihan kokonaan eri kuviot..


Mutta onhan VT:llä myös sellaisia busseja jotka ajavat vain lentokenttälinjoilla (esim. ne joissa on Blue1-mainokset ja matkatavaratelineet).

Mielestäni tuo väritys on hieno noinkin päin. Liikennöitsijän nimi voisi kyllä olla edessä ja takana molemmilla puolilla.

----------


## zige94

> Mutta onhan VT:llä myös sellaisia busseja jotka ajavat vain lentokenttälinjoilla (esim. ne joissa on Blue1-mainokset ja matkatavaratelineet).


Totta, esimerkiksi 519:n autot, melkeinpä kaikki ovat ainoastaan 519:llä, tai 615:llä.




> Mielestäni tuo väritys on hieno noinkin päin. Liikennöitsijän nimi voisi kyllä olla edessä ja takana molemmilla puolilla.



Samaa olin itsekkin sanomassa. Väri kyllä on silmille sopiva, sopii ainakin noihin esimerkki Scaloihin. Miltä näyttäisivät vaikkapa Volvo 8700LE?

Se vielä mietityttää että ehtivätkö vuodenvaihteen uusiin busseihin? Crosswayta pitäisi kai tulla lisää silloin, ainakin?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Taas yksi täysin revasta oleva väritys! Eli täysin Turun tautia; maali loppunut kesken! Lieneekö tuo tällä hetkellä trendikästä ja seksikästä?
Minun näkemykseni on, että maalauksen tulisi olla hienostuneempi ja ennen kaikkea ajattomampi! Vaikkapa tyyliin HKL-Bussiliikenteen 90-luvun lopun väritys hopearaitoineen. Sen värityksen olisi voinut ottaa takaisin, eikä siitä HelBille juurikaan kilpailuetua olisi tullut, kun ne vanhat autot ovat kuitenkin pian poistumassa.

Eli arvosanani HSL-väritykselle on yksi piste ja pöntöllinen sitä itseään! Se yksi piste tulee siitä, että sentään on sinistä...

----------


## vristo

Joo, vaikka itse olen ollut voimakkaasti ajamassa ja tukemassa tätä yhteinäistä tilaajaväritystä HSL:n busseihin, niin täytyy myöntää, etten voi kuitenkaan olla täysin tyytyväinen lopputulokseen. Sorry, vaan teille, jotka olette nähneet kovasti vaivaa sen puolesta. Itse asia on toki hyvä ja hienoa, että päätös näistä tilaajaväreistä lopultakin tehtiin. Mutta itse bussien ulkoasu kuitenkin saa oloni hieman vaivaantuneeksi; pitäisi olla iloinen ja tyytyväinen, mutta en kuitenkaan aivan täysin.

Ensinnäkin: 
Miksi mallikuva HSL:n "uuden ajan sinisistä busseista" on otettu (ja ennenkaikkea julkaistu) niin, että mallibussin etuosa on täysin varjossa? Mielestäni se vääristää aikalailla kuvaa busseissa käytettävän sinisen sävystä, kuten koko bussin ulkoasua. Valokuvaus- ja julkaisuteknisesti mallikuva on siis melkoisen alkeellinen ja virheellinen tekele, sorry vaan kärkevä mielipiteeni.

Toiseksi: 
Tällä "uudella sinisellä bussilla" ei todellakaan ole mitään tekemistä ex-HKL:n sinisten bussien kanssa, vaikka sitä kovasti esimerkiksi tänään tiedoitusvälineissä julistetaankin. Ainoastaan se on samaa, että kummankin aikakauden busseissa on jossain kohtaa väriä, jota kutsutaan siniseksi (ja myöskin valkoista, toki). Mutta tosiasia on, ettei jokin olemassaolevan liikennöitsijän väritystä (kuten vaikkapa HelBin) voinut valita koko HSL-alueen bussien väritykseksi; siitä se vasta meteli olisi syntynyt. Siinä mielessä piti aloittaa täysin "puhtaalta pöydältä". 

Kolmanneksi: 
Eteenkin rajapinta sinisen ja valkoisen välillä ei ole mielestäni täysin onnistunut ja onkin helppoa "maali loppunut"-näkemykseen. Voisin myös ennustaa, ettei bussien takaosa tule olemaan kovinkaan valkoinen, ainakaan pahimpien kurakelien aikana.

Mutta mutta: 
Tässä on nyt siis päätös HSL-alueen bussien yhtenäisestä ulkoasusta ja siitä olen tyytyväinen, että se päätös tehtiin. Ideaa vaan voisi vielä hieman kehitellä, mutta mikäpä minä olen muotoilualan ammattilaisia neuvomaan, tosiaankaan  :Wink: .

Näiden kanssa nyt eletään sitten. 

Yksi yksityiskohta tulee mieleeni vielä: turhat tariffikyltit tai niiden telineet nyt pois busseistakin (ratikoistahan on jo poistumaan päin). Matkakorttitunnus sopii hyvin siihen etuoven yhteyteen, kuten sen on moni liikennöitsijä jo busseihinsa laittanutkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:05 ----------




> Mutta itse bussien ulkoasu kuitenkin saa oloni hieman vaivaantuneeksi; pitäisi olla iloinen ja tyytyväinen, mutta en kuitenkaan aivan täysin.


Fiilis on jokseenkin samankaltainen kun olin joskus odottanut jonkin suosikkielokuvani jatko-osan ensi-iltaa, mutta sen nähtyäni oloni oli melkoisen ristiriitainen, enkä voi olla täysin tyytyväinen lopputulokseen, kun se ei vastanutkaan odotuksiani.

----------


## Kaid

> Taas yksi täysin revasta oleva väritys! Eli täysin Turun tautia; maali loppunut kesken! Lieneekö tuo tällä hetkellä trendikästä ja seksikästä?


Minunkin ensimmäinen ajatukseni oli, että uusi HSL-väritys on kuin suoraan Turun tilaajavärityksestä matkittu: värin muoto ja suhde valkoiseen on melkein täsmälleen sama, ainoastaan väri/vakoinen-rajapinta on erilainen (ja minusta Turun väreissä siirtymä värien välillä on onnistuneempi).




> Minun näkemykseni on, että maalauksen tulisi olla hienostuneempi ja ennen kaikkea ajattomampi! Vaikkapa tyyliin HKL-Bussiliikenteen 90-luvun lopun väritys hopearaitoineen.


Olen ajattomuudesta samaa mieltä, mutta minusta HKL-B:n hopearaitaväritys ei ollut ajaton vaan vanhanaikainen jo silloin, kun se tuli käyttöön. Nykysilmillä tuota väritystä katsoessa se on vielä pahempi.

Se, mikä nyt käyttöön tulevassa värityksessä eniten minua häiritsee on perän kaaren liikesuunta. Bussin perusrakenteessa (laatikkomainen muoto, ikkunarivi) liikesuunta on vaakasuora ja yleensä värityksen pääliikessuunnat tehdään tämän perusmuodon mukaan. HSL:n uudessa värityksessä sinisen kaari kuitenkin riitelee bussin vaakalinjan kanssa. Itse olisin ehkä yrittänyt hyödyntää HSL:n "Kallion kukka" -kuviota muotokielineen värityksessä enemmänkin kuin vain logon lätkäiseminen keulaan ja sivuille. No, toisaalta ehkä kuitenkin hyvä, että värityksen suunnitteli joku ammattilainen eikä kuvallista viestintää vuoden opiskellut humanisti...  :Wink: 

Ja vaikka en minäkään nyt ehkä ihan tyytyväinen ole uuteen väritykseen, niin tässä olisi ainesta suurempaankin HSL-alueen kulkuneuvojen väritysten yhtenäistämiseen. Samanmuotoisen värityksen voisi vähitellen ujuttaa myös muihin HSL-alueen liikennevälineisiin niin, että kunkin liikennevälineen perinteinen väriyhdistelmä säilytetään. Eli ratikoihin vihreä keula ja keltainen perä, metroon vaunun keula oranssi ja perä musta (tai ehkä mustan tilalle joku vähemmän raskas väri) ja lähijuniin... no, mikä nyt sitten onkaan lähijunien "oikea" väritys HSL-aikana. Vaalean vihreää tarjoaa HSL:n lähijunasymboli, että olisiko sitten vaalean vihreä/valkoinen?

----------


## vristo

> Olen ajattomuudesta samaa mieltä, mutta minusta HKL-B:n hopearaitaväritys ei ollut ajaton vaan vanhanaikainen jo silloin, kun se tuli käyttöön. Nykysilmillä tuota väritystä katsoessa se on vielä pahempi.


Olen tästä asiasta samaa mieltä, enkä varsinkaan toivo niitä "klassisia" kultakoukeroisia järjestysnumeroita enää takaisin Helsingin alueen joukkoliikennekäyttöön.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:26 ----------




> Se, mikä nyt käyttöön tulevassa värityksessä eniten minua häiritsee on perän kaaren liikesuunta. Bussin perusrakenteessa (laatikkomainen muoto, ikkunarivi) liikesuunta on vaakasuora ja yleensä värityksen pääliikessuunnat tehdään tämän perusmuodon mukaan. HSL:n uudessa värityksessä sinisen kaari kuitenkin riitelee bussin vaakalinjan kanssa. Itse olisin ehkä yrittänyt hyödyntää HSL:n "Kallion kukka" -kuviota muotokielineen värityksessä enemmänkin kuin vain logon lätkäiseminen keulaan ja sivuille.


Hyvin puit ajatukseni sanoiksi tässäkin; juuri näin.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Taas yksi täysin revasta oleva väritys! Eli täysin Turun tautia; maali loppunut kesken! Lieneekö tuo tällä hetkellä trendikästä ja seksikästä?
> Minun näkemykseni on, että maalauksen tulisi olla hienostuneempi ja ennen kaikkea ajattomampi! Vaikkapa tyyliin HKL-Bussiliikenteen 90-luvun lopun väritys hopearaitoineen. Sen värityksen olisi voinut ottaa takaisin, eikä siitä HelBille juurikaan kilpailuetua olisi tullut, kun ne vanhat autot ovat kuitenkin pian poistumassa.
> 
> Eli arvosanani HSL-väritykselle on yksi piste ja pöntöllinen sitä itseään! Se yksi piste tulee siitä, että sentään on sinistä...


Samaa mieltä! 
Valkoinen etuosa ja sininen takaosa olisi jopa ollut parempi, tai kokonaan sininen, tai keula valkoinen jne.

Saadaankohan edes kaikki PK-seudun autot maalattua ennen kuin taas vaihdetaan värejä? Concordia muuttu Nobinaksi kohta n. vuosi sitten ja tähän asti vain yksi auto Nobinan väreissä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Concordia muuttu Nobinaksi kohta n. vuosi sitten ja tähän asti vain yksi auto Nobinan väreissä.


Sen takia niitä ei ole enempää kun nobinalla odotettiin päätöstä tästä asiasta josta on ollut puhetta jo pitkät ajat. Turhaa (ja rahaa vievää) työtä teipata kaikki autot uusiin väreihin, jos tilaaja väritys olisi ollut joku ihan yksinkertainen juttu. 
 Ei tuokaan väritys tietysti paha ole nobinankaan autoihin tehdä, varsinkaan jos tilaaja vaikka järjestää(  :Biggrin:  ) valmiiksi leikatut teipit 8700:n, Scalaan ja Crosswayhyn josta uusi kalusto pääasiallisesti kaikilla koostuu..

----------


## Tunni

HSL:n kuvaaja on saanut yllättävän samanlaisen kuvan kuin minä viime vuonna  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tonttu18

> HSL:n kuvaaja on saanut yllättävän samanlaisen kuvan kuin minä viime vuonna


Hah! Eivät ilmeisesti osaa käytää kameraa tuolla ''Höslässä'' kun varastetaan kuvia...

----------


## EmilB

> Saadaankohan edes kaikki PK-seudun autot maalattua ennen kuin taas vaihdetaan värejä?


Pitäisi saada kaikki autot kertaheitolla uuden mallin mukaiseksi, tämä väritysfarssi on jo kestänyt ihan tarpeeksi monta vuotta. Muutaman vuoden päästä keksitään taas jotain muuta, vaikka kalusto pepitaksi. Päästään mukamas tavoitteeseen 10-15:ssa vuodessa  :Biggrin:  ettei vaan aiheudu liikennöitsijöille värien suttaamisesta lisäkustannuksia. Hyvä tavaton, maksaahan matkaliput käypää valuuttaa, ja jos liikennöitsijä tästä konkurssiin menee niin tervemenoa puolestani  :Eek:

----------


## 339-DF

> HSL:n kuvaaja on saanut yllättävän samanlaisen kuvan kuin minä viime vuonna


Laita HSL:n viestintäjohtajalle ystävällinen sähköposti ja määrittele kohtuulliseksi katsomasi korvaus kuvankäytöstä.

Mulle sattui keväällä samantyyppinen tilanne, kun löysin oman otokseni Hesarista (se ei ollut HSL:n sinne lähettämä, vaan asialla oli eräs helsinkiläinen virasto), ja sovin asian viraston kanssa suoraan. Laita privaviestiä jos haluat tietää enemmän.

----------


## Knightrider

Minun mielestäni seutu/U-liikenne pitäisi edes jotenkin erottaa muista, kuten tässä viestissä mainitsin.
Pitäisittekö ideasta nähdä seutulinjat punaisina vai enemmänkin "S-linjoina" mutta sinisinä? (ks. viestin kuvaliitteet)

----------


## kivisuo

Huonomminkin olisi voinut mennä. Tilaajaväritys tulee, ja sen pääväri on sininen. Kirkkaanvalkoinen perä on minusta epäkäytännöllinen valinta, mutta onneksi sitä ei tarvitse kauan katsella, varsinkaan keväisin ja syksyisin. Helmenharmaa saattaisi näyttää paremmalta, jos sininen väri on ihan pakko katkaista ennen kuin bussin kylki loppuu.

Minusta kokosininen olisi parempi. Tai esimerkiksi kokosininen plus ikkunoiden yläpuolella valkoinen raita. (Eli värikenttien jaottelu samalla tavoin kuin Variotrameissa.)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minun mielestäni seutu/U-liikenne pitäisi edes jotenkin erottaa muista, kuten tässä viestissä mainitsin.


Ja minun mielestäni ei. Seutulinjat ovat täsmälleen sitä samaa bussiliikenteen palvelua kuin kaupunkien sisäisetkin linjat. Ne ovat ihan yhtä nopeita (hitaita) ja niitä kulkee yhtä harvoin. Ne vain sattuvat ylittämään hallinnollisen rajan, joka ei edes maastossa näy kuin parista hassusta vaakunasta, joita asukkaat itse tuskin edes huomaavat. Koko nykyinen kuntarajoja noudattava vyöhykejako ja bussien jako sisäisiin ja seutulinjoihin on absurdi ja keinotekoinen. HSL-alue on yksi työssäkäyntialue, jossa ei ole puomeja kuntien rajoilla ja ihmiset liikkuvat vapaasti. Miksi ihmeessä Helsingin keskustasta Tapiolaan lähtevän bussin pitäisi olla eri värinen kuin Pakilaan lähtevän? Mitä eroa niissä linjoissa ja määränpäissä on muuta kuin että toinen sattuu kuulumaan eri kunnanvaltuuston läänityksiin?

Runkolinjojen brändääminen on sitten eri asia, koska runkolinjat edustavat erilaista, parempaa palvelua. Niiden maalaaminen eri värillä on jopa suotavaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miksi ihmeessä Helsingin keskustasta Tapiolaan lähtevän bussin pitäisi olla eri värinen kuin Pakilaan lähtevän? Mitä eroa niissä linjoissa ja määränpäissä on muuta kuin että toinen sattuu kuulumaan eri kunnanvaltuuston läänityksiin?


Esimerkiksi jos olet menossa vaikka Hakaniemestä Keravalle, niin tiedät etsiä linjaasi punaisten bussien joukosta. Väri näkyy pitemmälle kuin muut järjestelyt, varsinkin kun busseja on Hakaniemen tapaan jonossa niin ettei kaikkien etuosa näy.

U-linjoissahan on se ero että järjestelyt ovat erilaiset, niihin haluaisin kyllä tilaajavärityksen mutta jos ei seutulinjoihin niin ainakin niihin sitten vaikka kokopunainen väri, sillä niissä mm. lastenvaunujen kuljetus maksaa, polkupyörien kuljetus on mahdollista, kertaliput hinnoitellaan eri tavalla ym.
Tilaajaväritys U-linjoilla näyttäisi heti että "tänne pääsee sillä tutulla HSL:n matkakortilla" ja lisäisi luultavasti niiden käyttäjien määrää.

----------


## Tunni

> U-linjoissahan on se ero että järjestelyt ovat erilaiset, niihin haluaisin kyllä tilaajavärityksen mutta jos ei seutulinjoihin niin ainakin niihin sitten vaikka kokopunainen väri, sillä niissä mm. lastenvaunujen kuljetus maksaa, polkupyörien kuljetus on mahdollista, kertaliput hinnoitellaan eri tavalla ym.
> Tilaajaväritys U-linjoilla näyttäisi heti että "tänne pääsee sillä tutulla HSL:n matkakortilla" ja lisäisi luultavasti niiden käyttäjien määrää.


Mutta väritystä ei kuitenkaan voisi soveltaa kaikkiin U-linjoihin. Eihän esimerkiksi Helsinki-Kotka-vakiovuoroja (U870) voida ajaa punaisilla busseilla vain sen takia, että Helsingin alueella ne ovat U-linjoja.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta väritystä ei kuitenkaan voisi soveltaa kaikkiin U-linjoihin. Eihän esimerkiksi Helsinki-Kotka-vakiovuoroja (U870) voida ajaa punaisilla busseilla vain sen takia, että Helsingin alueella ne ovat U-linjoja.


Mitäs sillä Kotkassa on väliä onko bussi punainen vai punavalkoinen? Voitaisiinhan U-väritystä pitää vapaaehtoisenakin, HSL antaisi pikku boonuksen kaikille joilla punainen bussi HSL:n logolla varustettuna kulkee, tuskin yhtiö pistäisi pahakseen lisämatkustajiakaan.

PS. U-linjojen punainen väri informoisi myös siitä, että "tämä bussi pysähtyy vain kaukoliikenteen pysäkeillä", samalla logiikalla voitaisiin muuttaa mm. linjat h68x, h67x  ja s615 punaisiksi vain kaukol. pysäkeillä pysähtyviksi nopeammiksi vuoroiksi.

----------


## tilt

> Ja minun mielestäni ei. Seutulinjat ovat täsmälleen sitä samaa bussiliikenteen palvelua kuin kaupunkien sisäisetkin linjat.... Koko nykyinen kuntarajoja noudattava vyöhykejako ja bussien jako sisäisiin ja seutulinjoihin on absurdi ja keinotekoinen.


Koko terminologia ja jako "sisäiseen" ja "seutuun" on jo pitkään ollut täysin teennäinen ja oikeastaan harhaanjohtava, niinkuin parissa muussa ketjussa todettu. Siitä asti kun Helsingissä päätettiin hoitaa osaa sisäisestä liikenteestä seutubusseilla, ei ole ollut mitään syytä kategorioida linjoja. Eihän sillä ole enää mitään merkitystä hoitaako kaupungin sisäisen matkan sisäisellä vai seutulinjalla. Alue on yhtenäinen, ja sen sisällä on tariffivyöhykkeitä. Oikeastaan nyt pitäisikin laajentaa ajatusta niin, että kun kerran organisaatio on sama sisäisellä ja seudulla ja molempia linjoja käytetään yhtälailla sisäisiin matkoihin, ei enää julkisen liikenteen infrastruktuurissa sorsita seutulinjastoa. Miksi esim Helsinkiläinen, joka asuu Lehtisaaressa tai ilta-aikaan Jakomäessä ei saa samanarvoista pysäkki-infoa, kuin Puistolassa asuva? Siksi kun kotiin vie ns. seutulinja ja entisen HKL-isoveliajan jäänteenä seutulinjastoa ei merkitty kunnolla edes pysäkkikilpiin.

Jos bussin väritys olisi outo tariffiperusteinen (rajan ylitys), eikös silloin 2- ja 3-vyöhykeylitys tarvitse omat värityksensä. Ja vielä jos mennään L-napilla, niin oma versio kesken loppuneesta maalista.  :Biggrin: 




> Esimerkiksi jos olet menossa vaikka Hakaniemestä Keravalle, niin tiedät etsiä linjaasi punaisten bussien joukosta. Väri näkyy pitemmälle kuin muut järjestelyt, varsinkin kun busseja on Hakaniemen tapaan jonossa niin ettei kaikkien etuosa näy.


Minusta paljon oleellisempi tunniste Hakaniemessä olisi eri väri 600-sarjalle ja 700-sarjalle. Se yksinkertaisesti kertoo enemmän kuin joku rajan ylitys tuolla 15 km päässä. (Mutta en siis todellakaan tarkoita kannattavani moista(kaan), eihän siitä mitään tule, että samaan aikaan haetaan isompia kilpailutussarjoja ja synergiaetuja linjakierrätyksellä, ja sitten estettäisiin kierto värityksellä).

----------


## vristo

Ja se nyt vain on niin, että monella liikennöitsijällä sama kalusto kiertää koko liikennealueella eli saattaa olla osan työpäivästään Helsingin sisäisillä linjoilla, osan päivästä seutulinjoilla ja sitten vielä loppuillan vaikkapa Espoon sisäisillä linjoilla. Hankaloittaisi ihan turhaan kaluston käytön tehokkuutta, jos pitäisi olla erivärisiä busseja erityyppisillä linjoilla. Tuollaisten brändättyjen linjojen hieman korostetut bussit, kuten lentokenttälinjat tai Jokeri, puolustavat kyllä paikkaansa, kunhan niiden määrä pidetään kohtuullisena.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:52 ----------




> HSL:n kuvaaja on saanut yllättävän samanlaisen kuvan kuin minä viime vuonna


No, johan on juttu!
Mistä he ovat tuon kuvan saaneet imaistua? Onko sulla ollut tuo kuva jossain netissä näytillä aiemmin?

----------


## Tunni

> Mitäs sillä Kotkassa on väliä onko bussi punainen vai punavalkoinen?


Savonlinjan tuntien sama bussi voisi olla muutaman päivän päästä ajamassa toisella puolella Suomea. Ihmisille olisi vaikea ymmärtää, miksi vaikka Savonlinnasta Kerimäelle ajetaan punaisella bussilla. 
Idea voisi toimia lyhyillä linjoilla, joilla on vain yksi liikennöitsijä, kuten Kirkkonummen liikenteessä.




> No, johan on juttu!
> Mistä he ovat tuon kuvan saaneet imaistua? Onko sulla ollut tuo kuva jossain netissä näytillä aiemmin?


Kuva on ollut jopa kahdessa paikassa. Omassa  kuvagalleriassani ja Bussidatassa. Erikoinen päätös ottaa tuo kuva, kun parempiakin olisi varmasti ollut tarjolla ja ihan luvan kanssa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Esimerkiksi jos olet menossa vaikka Hakaniemestä Keravalle, niin tiedät etsiä linjaasi punaisten bussien joukosta. Väri näkyy pitemmälle kuin muut järjestelyt, varsinkin kun busseja on Hakaniemen tapaan jonossa niin ettei kaikkien etuosa näy.


Ei ole erityisen helpottavaa, että erilaisen värityksen jälkeenkin valinta pitää tehdä parinkymmenen eri linjan väliltä. Jokainen erilainen väritys murtaa brändivärityksen voimaa ja sekoittaa systeemiä, vaikka samalla tietynlainen informaatioarvo lisääntyisikin. Ääritilanteessa meillä olisi jokainen linjanumero maalattu eri värillä. Yksi yhtenäisen värin idea ja kenties tärkien syy on viestiä, että eri bussit tarjoavat saman tuotteen: jos haluat Hakaniemestä Paavalin kirkolle, on ihan sama otatko bussin, jonka numero on 73 tai 731. Erilaiset värit murtaisivat tätä käsitystä.




> Tilaajaväritys U-linjoilla näyttäisi heti että "tänne pääsee sillä tutulla HSL:n matkakortilla" ja lisäisi luultavasti niiden käyttäjien määrää.


On toki totta, että yhtenäinen väritys vähentäisi kynnystä ottaa U-linja. Sillä on kuitenkin niin paljon haittavaikutuksia, ettei se kannata. U-linjat eivät ole sama tuote kuin seutulinjat eivätkä palvele vain yhtä työssäkäyntialuetta, eivätkä ne pysy HSL-lippualueen sisällä.




> Mitäs sillä Kotkassa on väliä onko bussi punainen vai punavalkoinen?


Jos koko Suomen bussit ovat HSL-väreissä, ei kyseessä enää ole HSL-joukkoliikenteen tunnusväri, vaan Suomen bussiliikenteen tunnusväri. Brändivärityksen idea on nimenomaan ilmentää yhtä tuotetta ja sen arvolupausta. U-linjat eivät myöskään ole HSL:n järjestämiä, joten niiden markkinoiminen HSL-tuotteena on suorastaan harhaanjohtavaa.

Kaukoliikenteen busseissa liikennöitsijöillä on muutenkin sekä tarve että paremmat mahdollisuudet luoda omaa brändi-imagoaan. U-linjat ovat liikennöitsijän itsensä järjestämää ja suunnittelemaa liikennettä. Lisäksi kaukoliikenteessä on käytössä oma ExpressBus-brändinsä, joka on kehitetty juuri ilmentämään tietynlaista arvolupausta ja palvelua. (Tiedän, että ainakin yksi U870:n vuoro ajetaan ExpressBus-värisellä autolla.)




> PS. U-linjojen punainen väri informoisi myös siitä, että "tämä bussi pysähtyy vain kaukoliikenteen pysäkeillä", samalla logiikalla voitaisiin muuttaa mm. linjat h68x, h67x  ja s615 punaisiksi vain kaukol. pysäkeillä pysähtyviksi nopeammiksi vuoroiksi.


U-linjat pysähtyvät käytännössä kaikilla niillä pysäkeillä kuin seutulinjatkin.

U-linjat ovat vain marginaalinen osa HSL:n palveluntarjontaa, jonka tarkoitus on vain täydentää palvelua sinne, jonne HSL:n ei kannata omaa palvelua järjestää ja jonne kaukolinjat tarjoavat kattavan palvelun. HSL ei erityisesti hyödy U-linjojen lisämatkustajista, ja ne todennäköisesti tulevat myös melko kalliiksi. HSL:n oman brändin sekoittaminen HSL:n ulkopuolisen palvelun kanssa olisi tuhoisaa kaikille tilaajavärityksen tavoitteille. Kyse on lippuyhteistyöstä, ei HSL:n palvelusta.

----------


## killerpop

> Kuva on ollut jopa kahdessa paikassa. Omassa  kuvagalleriassani ja Bussidatassa. Erikoinen päätös ottaa tuo kuva, kun parempiakin olisi varmasti ollut tarjolla ja ihan luvan kanssa.


Onneksi olkoon, nyt on on hyvä mahdollisuus rahoittaa harrastusta. Levikki ei ole mikään ihan pieni näillä uutisoinneilla, joten otetaan lähtökohdaksi se, kuinka monta silmäparia on nähnyt sinun kuvasi sotkettuna.

Edelleenkään ei tunnu olevan kuvien tekijänoikeudet selvä asia mainosalalla työskenteleville yrityksille. Etenkin, kun firmoilla todennäköisesti on käytettävissään oma kamera tai useita sellaisia ja kuvan saisi, kun vain menisi kadun varteen. Silti pitää tehdä vilppiä.

Tälläkin hetkellä HSL jakaa sivuillansa varastettua kuvaa. Mikäli HSL:n viestinnän kautta kuva on päätynyt mm painettuun Helsingin Sanomiin tai muuhun julkaisuun, voit huoletta nostaa korvauspyynnön summaa.

Kirjoitan omalla kokemuksellani, itseltäni eräs tamperelainen mainostoimisto varasti kuvan omaan rekrytointi-ilmoitukseensa, joka julkaistiin Aamulehdessä.

----------


## zige94

> Tälläkin hetkellä HSL jakaa sivuillansa varastettua kuvaa. Mikäli HSL:n viestinnän kautta kuva on päätynyt mm painettuun Helsingin Sanomiin tai muuhun julkaisuun, voit huoletta nostaa korvauspyynnön summaa.


Pakko tähän sanoa paikkoja/asioita, joissa olen kuvan nähnyt: Metrojen ja ratikoiden Digiscreenit, Metro-lehti, omakaupunki.hs.fi -sivusto, HSL:n sivut, taisi olla Helsingin Sanomissakin.

----------


## a__m

> Pakko tähän sanoa paikkoja/asioita, joissa olen kuvan nähnyt: Metrojen ja ratikoiden Digiscreenit, Metro-lehti, omakaupunki.hs.fi -sivusto, HSL:n sivut, taisi olla Helsingin Sanomissakin.


Onneksi olkoon! Korvaussumma lienee nelinumeroinen  :Wink:  Kuvan ottaja muistaa sitten kertoa, miten asiassa kävi!

----------


## vristo

> taisi olla Helsingin Sanomissakin.


Itse en kyllä löydä Hesarista yhtään uutista/kuvaa asiasta tämänviikkoisen päätöksen jälkeen.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> HSL:n kuvaaja on saanut yllättävän samanlaisen kuvan kuin minä viime vuonna


Tuo kuvahan oli jonkin mainos-/imagokonsulttinörttitoimiston fixaama, joka varmasti on velottanut HSL:tä sievoisen summan rahaa tuosta "väritystaidonnäytteestä", jonka osaava tekee kuvankäsittelyohjelmalla kädenkäänteessä eikä montaakaan energiajuomatölkkiä ehdi kulua sinä aikana!
Joten lähetäpä vaan noottia korvaushakemuksen kera siihen mainostoimistoon, jotta saat osan niistä helpoista rahoista itsellesi. Ja sen loppuun vielä post scriptum: ensi kerralla kytkekää aivoihin ensin virta, ennenkuin lainaatte kenenkään kuvia. Luulisi olevan järjellä ajetellen itsestään selvä juttu, ettei toisten kuvia luvatta lainailla julkiseen levitykseen tai sivistys on heikoissa kantimissa!

----------


## zige94

> Itse en kyllä löydä Hesarista yhtään uutista/kuvaa asiasta tämänviikkoisen päätöksen jälkeen.


Ehkä ei sitten ollutkaan Hesarissa, sellainen muistikuva vain oli  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Itse en voi kyllä kuin ihmetellä sitä, että kokeneen oloinen teollinen muotoilutoimisto ei huomaa tekevänsä tämän tyyppisen tekijänoikeusrikkeen ja vieläpä HSL:n laskuun. Ja sitten vielä valitsevat sellaisen kuvan viralliseen julkaisukäyttöönsä, jossa käytettävän virallisen värin sävy on ikävästi vääristynyt (varjon johdosta).

http://www.designreform.fi/

Tuota nimimerkki "Tunnin" kuvaa ei tosin löydy heidän omilta verkkosivuiltaan, mutta varsin monesta julkaisusta niin paperilla kuin netissäkin.

----------


## GT8N

Onko tämä tilaajaväritys nyt heti sitova, vai mietiskelläänköhän vielä pitkään autojen maalausta? Jos nimittäin vuodenvaihteen sopimuksiin tulevia autoja halutaan tilaajaväreihin, olisi korkea aika antaa noottia tuottajayrityksille.

Ja mitä väritykseen tulee, olen samoilla linjoilla muiden kanssa. Hyvä, että tulee, sääli, että ei ollut ihan loppuunmietitty. Värivaihtoehtoja olisi pitänyt tuoda julkisuuteen useita, josta olisi sitten valittu jokin tyylikkäämpi ja paremmin puhtaana pysyvä versio. Nyt pääsi käymään "Turut".

----------


## Nak

tuskin koskee vielä vuodenvaihetta sillä eihän sitä ole edellytetty sopimuksessa. Ja onhan helbillä jo ensimmäiset lievät 11 mallit ajossa omissa väreissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jos nyt oikein olen ymmärtänyt, niin Nobinan, Tammelundin ja Veolian 2011 alussa käyttöön tulevat linja-autot laitetaan tilaajaväreihin.

----------


## zige94

> Jos nyt oikein olen ymmärtänyt, niin Nobinan, Tammelundin ja Veolian 2011 alussa käyttöön tulevat linja-autot laitetaan tilaajaväreihin.


Jos näin on, ei tarvitse vuodenvaihteessa lähteä kotia pidemmälle katsomaan, miltä luonnossa tilaajaväritys näyttävät. Näkisin ainakin h76A & B:n Volvot ja h74 Crossarit tai Scalat, kummalla nyt ikinä Veolia aikoo ajaa.

Toivottavasti vuodenvaihteessa tulevat. Eihän Veolialle, Tammenlundille tai Nobinalle ole tullut vielä uusia linja-autojaan?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos näin on, ei tarvitse vuodenvaihteessa lähteä kotia pidemmälle katsomaan, miltä luonnossa tilaajaväritys näyttävät.


Voipi olla, ettei sittenkään tule olemaan "ihan näin". Erään tiedon mukaan Nobinan vuodenvaihteen autot ehkä sittenkin tulevat Nobinan "uusissa väreissä" ja lisäksi ilmeisesti osa Tammelundin autoistakin ehtii saada yrityksen omat värit. Vuodenvaihteeksi näyttäisi olevan luvassa sekä tilaaja- että muunväristä kalustoa.

----------


## zige94

> Voipi olla, ettei sittenkään tule olemaan "ihan näin". Erään tiedon mukaan Nobinan vuodenvaihteen autot ehkä sittenkin tulevat Nobinan "uusissa väreissä" ja lisäksi ilmeisesti osa Tammelundin autoistakin ehtii saada yrityksen omat värit. Vuodenvaihteeksi näyttäisi olevan luvassa sekä tilaaja- että muunväristä kalustoa.


Damn! Olisi se kyllä kiva nähdä jo vuodenvaihteessa tilaajavärityksellisiä autoja. Ei auta muu kuin toivoa. Onko Veolista mitään tietoa?

----------


## zige94

> HSL:n kuvaaja on saanut yllättävän samanlaisen kuvan kuin minä viime vuonna


HSL on ainekin nimesi sivuilleen pistänyt kuvien alle!  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> HSL on ainekin nimesi sivuilleen pistänyt kuvien alle!


Ja väärin meni taas. Tuo alempi kuva on erään toisen JLF-aktiivin ottama, tunnetaan nimimerkillä Kotkalainen.

Ilmeisesti Desing Reform ei edes tiedä, keiden kuvia varasti.

----------


## sm3

Nyt ei näy enää kuvia HSL:n sivuilla, vai näkyykö muilla? 

Turun tilaajaväritys: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2009/0318003x/2060311.htm Jotenkin muistuttaa tuota tulevaa HSL väritystä...

----------


## Waltsu

Tuon sm3:n antaman linkin takaa paljastuu tummapyrstöinen versio, joka oli ensimmäinen ehdotus Turun tilaajaväriksi. Lopulta päädyttiin toki valkopyrstöiseen versioon.

----------


## zige94

> Nyt ei näy enää kuvia HSL:n sivuilla, vai näkyykö muilla?


Ei näy. Viime yönä ne vielä siellä oli...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:37 ----------




> Tuon sm3:n antaman linkin takaa paljastuu tummapyrstöinen versio, joka oli ensimmäinen ehdotus Turun tilaajaväriksi. Lopulta päädyttiin toki valkopyrstöiseen versioon.


Pakko tätä vielä kommentoida, itseäni miellyttää enemmän toi mustapäinen kuin valkopäinen. Kuten jonkun käyttäjän allekirjoituksessa lukee, näyttää tuo siltä että olisi Turussa keltainenmaali loppunut kesken...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tonttu18

Hesarin Kuiskaaja-palstan kuvat julkaistiin luvatta 

Tuossa ei edes mainita luvattomista bussikuvista...

----------


## wade

> Hesarin Kuiskaaja-palstan kuvat julkaistiin luvatta 
> 
> Tuossa ei edes mainita luvattomista bussikuvista...


Ehkä Hesarin ei kuulukaan pahoitella niitä kuvia vaan HSL:n. Vaan ovatko laittamassa sivuilleen uutista että ovat luvattomasti ottaneet muiden ottamien kuvien tekijänoikeudet itselleen? En usko.

----------


## zige94

> Ehkä Hesarin ei kuulukaan pahoitella niitä kuvia vaan HSL:n. Vaan ovatko laittamassa sivuilleen uutista että ovat luvattomasti ottaneet muiden ottamien kuvien tekijänoikeudet itselleen? En usko.


Vai olisikohan se sittenkin sen mainostoimiston tekijänoikeuksienrikkomukset?

----------


## Tunni

Mainostoimisto maksoi minulle sopivan korvauksen kuvani luvattomasta käytöstä.

----------


## chauffer

Helbin ruhan varikon korjaamolla HSL väreihin maalattuna Volvo 8700 vielä ilman tuulilasia (kesällä Puistolassa pahasti kolaroitu)

----------


## bussifriikki

> Helbin ruhan varikon korjaamolla HSL väreihin maalattuna Volvo 8700 vielä ilman tuulilasia (kesällä Puistolassa pahasti kolaroitu)


oho. onko siitä kuvaa?

----------


## chauffer

> oho. onko siitä kuvaa?


Parempaa ei tähän hätään ku hallissa melko ahtaassa paikassa..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Parempaa ei tähän hätään ku hallissa melko ahtaassa paikassa..


Tästä kulmasta näyttää hyvältä, mutta ei voi vielä kunnolla sanoa, pitää nähdä koko bussi.

Parempaa kuvaa odotellessa... :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Tästä kulmasta näyttää hyvältä, mutta ei voi vielä kunnolla sanoa, pitää nähdä koko bussi.
> 
> Parempaa kuvaa odotellessa...


Yritetään järjestää  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

Kyllä tuo näytti jo paremmalta kun ne aiemmat esimerkkikuvat kun ei ole "varjossa" 

Silti luulen vieläkin että keula näyttää liian "raskaalta" kun sitä sinistä väriä ei ole rikottu millään muulla värillä. Mutta ehkäpä se silmä tottuu siihen kuitenkin.

----------


## chauffer

> Kyllä tuo näytti jo paremmalta kun ne aiemmat esimerkkikuvat kun ei ole "varjossa" 
> 
> Silti luulen vieläkin että keula näyttää liian "raskaalta" kun sitä sinistä väriä ei ole rikottu millään muulla värillä. Mutta ehkäpä se silmä tottuu siihen kuitenkin.


Mun mielestä ihan onnistunut väritys, ehkä ens viikolla kokokuva...  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Helbin ruhan varikon korjaamolla HSL väreihin maalattuna Volvo 8700 vielä ilman tuulilasia (kesällä Puistolassa pahasti kolaroitu)


Mikä tämän numero muuten on?

----------


## Nak

> Mun mielestä ihan onnistunut väritys, ehkä ens viikolla kokokuva...


ei muuten, mutta mielessä pyörii vain kuva helb 702 väristä viime talvena/keväällä kun koko keula oli helb sininen ja jos vertaa normaaliin helb värityksen kun on valkoisella rikottu sinistä massaa. Kuvaa odotellessa ja ehkä tämä nähdään ensi viikolla linjalla jos kerran vain tuulilasi puuttuu enään  :Smile: 

auton numerohan taisi olla 953? Linjan 730 vakioautoja?

----------


## Tonttu18

> auton numerohan taisi olla 953? Linjan 730 vakioautoja?


Onko linjalla 730 myös kolaroitu uudella Volvolla?  :Eek:  Eikös tämä ole joku 920- sarjan Volvoista joka kolaroi linjalla h78?

----------


## zige94

> Onko linjalla 730 myös kolaroitu uudella Volvolla?  Eikös tämä ole joku 920- sarjan Volvoista joka kolaroi linjalla h78?


Onko h78:lla kolaroitu? Eikö tuo Volvo ole se, jolla kolaroitiin linjalla h75 Puistolan asemalla/Tapuliaukiolla?

----------


## Nak

> Onko linjalla 730 myös kolaroitu uudella Volvolla?  Eikös tämä ole joku 920- sarjan Volvoista joka kolaroi linjalla h78?


tämä oli ollut linjalla h75 ja lähtenyt siirtoajoon ja kuljettajalle tuli sairaskohtaus ja auto ajatui puistolan aseman laitureille vievan rappukäytävän suulle. Ketjussa havaintoja huhtikuu 2010 oli juttua tästä ja ihan ite oot vielä tehny havainnon  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> tämä oli ollut linjalla h75 ja lähtenyt siirtoajoon ja kuljettajalle tuli sairaskohtaus ja auto ajatui puistolan aseman laitureille vievan rappukäytävän suulle. Ketjussa havaintoja huhtikuu 2010 oli juttua tästä ja ihan ite oot vielä tehny havainnon


Muistin kaiken paitsi sen että auto oli siirtoajossa  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

Tässä nyt uudet värit  :Very Happy:  Numeroa en tajunnut katsoa mutta se Puistolassa kolaroitu pitäis olla kyseessä..

----------


## zige94

> Tässä nyt uudet värit  Numeroa en tajunnut katsoa mutta se Puistolassa kolaroitu pitäis olla kyseessä..


Jep, eli kyseessä on auto #953.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tässä nyt uudet värit  Numeroa en tajunnut katsoa mutta se Puistolassa kolaroitu pitäis olla kyseessä..


Näyttää hyvältä! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

Onhan se komian näköinen, ja niin puhdas ja kiiltävä vielä  :Smile:  tuohon keulaan olisi sopiva laitaa hsl logo sopivan kokoisena valkoisella niin avot. 

tuleeko ne liikennöitsijä tunnukset ja auton numero nyt sitten oven ja kuljettajan ikkunan yläpuolelle? 

Joko chauffer utelit että milloin on värityksen debyytti päivä linjalla?

----------


## chauffer

> Onhan se komian näköinen, ja niin puhdas ja kiiltävä vielä  tuohon keulaan olisi sopiva laitaa hsl logo sopivan kokoisena valkoisella niin avot. 
> 
> tuleeko ne liikennöitsijä tunnukset ja auton numero nyt sitten oven ja kuljettajan ikkunan yläpuolelle? 
> 
> Joko chauffer utelit että milloin on värityksen debyytti päivä linjalla?


Tuossa ainakin firman nimi etuoven päällä, muut teippaukset puuttuu vielä... mutta luulis että tulee suunnilleen samoihin paikkoihin kuin muussakin kalustossa... Ei vielä tietoa milloin tulee ajoon...

----------


## bussifriikki

onko kukaan napannut jo kuvaa uusista väreistä liikenteessä? ilmeisesti veoliallakin on jo tilaajaväritettyjä busseja..

----------


## zige94

> onko kukaan napannut jo kuvaa uusista väreistä liikenteessä? ilmeisesti veoliallakin on jo tilaajaväritettyjä busseja..


Itse käyn huomenna napsimassa HelB 953:sta. Veolialla lentokenttälogoilla varustettuja on #88 ja #338. VT 88:stakin olisi huomenna tarkoitus ottaa kuva linjalla s519 yövalaistuksessa, jos se on vielä ko. linjalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> onko kukaan napannut jo kuvaa uusista väreistä liikenteessä? ilmeisesti veoliallakin on jo tilaajaväritettyjä busseja..


Minulla on kuvia VT 88 ja 338 -busseista lauantailta ja sunnuntailta.

----------


## Nak

> Minulla on kuvia VT 88 ja 338 -busseista lauantailta ja sunnuntailta.


Missä ne voi nähdä? lataa Jlf galleriaan?

----------


## bussifriikki

Ylen Uudenmaan alueuutisissa kerrottiin, että toi HSL-väreissä oleva HelBin 953(kai?) ajaa huomenna linjaa 730..

----------


## Tonttu18

> Ylen Uudenmaan alueuutisissa kerrottiin, että toi HSL-väreissä oleva HelBin 953(kai?) ajaa huomenna linjaa 730..


Niin... Onhan tuo linjan 730 vakioauto.

----------


## zige94

> Ylen Uudenmaan alueuutisissa kerrottiin, että toi HSL-väreissä oleva HelBin 953(kai?) ajaa huomenna linjaa 730..


Jep. Niin on myös Joukkoliikkenneuutiset aihealueelle tullut RSS-botin viesti, jossa vähän juteltu jo aiheestakin:

HSL:n uutinen

Viestiketju JLF:llä

----------


## zige94

Nonniin. Nyt on tultu kotiin matkalta keskustasta!  :Smile:  Ja tässä linkki toiseen postaukseen foorumilla, josta myös löytyy kuvia tästä HelBin #953:sta  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tässä kuvia noista lentokenttäbussien tilaajavärityksistä (VT 88 ja 338).

----------


## NS

> Tässä kuvia noista lentokenttäbussien tilaajavärityksistä (VT 88 ja 338).


Näistä näkee heti miksi perän ei pitäisi olla valkoinen. Ruskea sopisi paremmin.  :Biggrin:

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Sininen on ihan pirteä, mutta tuo valkoinen on puhtaana ollessaan aneeminen ja useimman osan aikaa vuodessa se on tosiaan kurainen sutta. Ei hyvä! Miksi nykyinen HELB väritys ei kelpaa?

----------


## zige94

> Sininen on ihan pirteä, mutta tuo valkoinen on puhtaana ollessaan aneeminen ja useimman osan aikaa vuodessa se on tosiaan kurainen sutta. Ei hyvä! Miksi nykyinen HELB väritys ei kelpaa?


Koska se on HelBin väritys!  :Laughing:  Mutta oikeassa olet tuolla valkoisen suttaantumisella. Tänään kun se #953 oli ajanut Koskelan varikolta Rautatientorille, huomasin jo että mustaa siinä näkyi jo renkaiden kohdalla, sekä keskioven kohdalla lasissa...

----------


## vristo

> Miksi nykyinen HELB väritys ei kelpaa?


Joo, ei kelpaa. Helsingin kaupungin omistaman bussifirman väritys ei olisi mitenkään voinut olla koko HSL-alueen (josta Helsingin kaupunki omistaa vain osan) bussiliikenteen tunnusväri. Ihan puhtaalta pöydältä on paras ratkaisu ja vaikka HSL mainostaakin tätä uutta "sinistä bussiaan" helsinkiläisten perinteiden vaalijana, on siitä todella vaikeaa löytää mitään yhteistä HKL:n entisten, oikeiden sinisten bussien kanssa. Edes mitkään kokeiluvärit eivät muistuttaneet milläänlailla näitä nykyisiä värejä.

Muistaako muuten joku 70-luvun pari kokeiluautoa HKL:llä; toinen taisi olla joku 200/300-sarjan Sisu/Wiima ja toinen 500- sarjan Sisu/Delta-Plan? Niissähän kokeiltiin jotain vaaleampaa sinisen sävyä ja olivatko värien rajapinnatkin jotenkin erilailla, kuin muissa niiden aikalaisissa?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Sininen on ihan pirteä, mutta tuo valkoinen on puhtaana ollessaan aneeminen ja useimman osan aikaa vuodessa se on tosiaan kurainen sutta. Ei hyvä! Miksi nykyinen HELB väritys ei kelpaa?


täysin samaa mieltä. kaipa tohon uuteen väritykseen on totuteltava, mutta kyllä mä kaipaan HKL:n ja HelBin värejä. no, onhan tää uus väritys sentään parempi kuin Nobinan ja Veolian väritykset..

----------


## SD202

> Muistaako muuten joku 70-luvun pari kokeiluautoa HKL:llä; toinen taisi olla joku 200/300-sarjan Sisu/Wiima ja toinen 500- sarjan Sisu/Delta-Plan? Niissähän kokeiltiin jotain vaaleampaa sinisen sävyä ja olivatko värien rajapinnatkin jotenkin erilailla, kuin muissa niiden aikalaisissa?


200-sarjan Gifu löytyi:
http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/H/He...AAM-282+JL.jpg
Oi noita aikoja... :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Joo, kiitos!

Taisi HKL 514 olla se toinen kokeiluväreissä ollut bussi (vertaa vieressä olevaan, normaaliväriseen HKL:n bussiin):

http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/H/He...14+SLHS-JL.jpg

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Muistaako muuten joku 70-luvun pari kokeiluautoa HKL:llä; toinen taisi olla joku 200/300-sarjan Sisu/Wiima ja toinen 500- sarjan Sisu/Delta-Plan? Niissähän kokeiltiin jotain vaaleampaa sinisen sävyä ja olivatko värien rajapinnatkin jotenkin erilailla, kuin muissa niiden aikalaisissa?


Asiallisia Gifuja!
Käsittääkseni nämä kumpikin maalattiin kuitenkin takaisin normaaleihin sinisiin muutaman vuoden kokeilun jälkeen. Kasvihuone-Deltassa näyttää värien aluejako olleen normaali, mutta Wiimalaisessa sinistä näkyy ympätyn myös ikkunalinjan yläpuolelle, missä sitä ei tuohon aikaan käytetty.

----------


## zige94

Elikkä tässä vielä kerran tämä HelB:n #953 Joukkoliikennefoorumin galleriassa.

----------


## skuruman

> 200-sarjan Gifu löytyi:
> http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/H/He...AAM-282+JL.jpg
> Oi noita aikoja...


Mitä noiden kuvan bussien vasemmassa ylänurkassa oleva tarra (luuri+ruksi päällä) on tarkoittanut?

----------


## vristo

> Mitä noiden kuvan bussien vasemmassa ylänurkassa oleva tarra (luuri+ruksi päällä) on tarkoittanut?


Tuollaisella tarralla varustetut bussit ja ratikat olivat mukana HKL:n vanhan liikenteenohjauskeskuksen radiopuhelinjärjestelmässä.

Lasipalatsin legendaarinen liikennettä valvova "silmä" eli LOK sijaitsi aina 90-luvulle saakka alla olevassa kuvassa näkyvien isojen vinojen ikkunoiden takana, jossa sen toiminnan päättymisen jälkeen on ollut erityyppisiä ravitsemusliikkeitä:

http://2009.pixelache.ac/wp-content/...atsi-photo.jpg

----------


## skuruman

> Tuollaisella tarralla varustetut bussit ja ratikat olivat mukana HKL:n vanhan liikenteenohjauskeskuksen radiopuhelinjärjestelmässä.
> 
> Lasipalatsin legendaarinen liikennettä valvova "silmä" eli LOK sijaitsi aina 90-luvulle saakka alla olevassa kuvassa näkyvien isojen vinojen ikkunoiden takana, jossa sen toiminnan päättymisen jälkeen on ollut erityyppisiä ravitsemusliikkeitä:
> 
> http://2009.pixelache.ac/wp-content/...atsi-photo.jpg


Juu, sen Lok-jutun tiesin, olen itse ratikankuljettaja, mutta toi tarra oli uusi tuttavuus. Kiitos vristolle.

----------


## vristo

Tässä ratikassakin on se; itse vaunuhan on tuttu vielä tänäkin päivänä:

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=2520

----------


## Samppa

> Mitä noiden kuvan bussien vasemmassa ylänurkassa oleva tarra (luuri+ruksi päällä) on tarkoittanut?


Itse asiassa tarrat (ja radiopuhelinjärjestelmä) otettiin käyttöön 1952 olympiavuonna kertomaan matkustajille siitä, että näissä busseissa ja raitiovaunuissa on langaton radiopuhelinyhteys liikenteen ohjauskeskukseen.

----------


## vristo

Kiitos täsmennyksestä, Samppa.

Itse en muistanut, että minä vuonna ko. järjestelmä otettiin käyttöön, mutta vielä itsekin pääsin sitä monesti töissäkin käyttämään. Kerran kävimme vierailemassa tuolla LOK:issakin ja aikamoinen "hermokeskushan" se oli. Samoissa tiloissa oli myös Helsingin kaupungin henkilöstöruokala sekä lippukassa (sekä henkilöstökassa) liikennelaitoksen henkilökunnalle. Muistan vielä elävästi, että ko. paikan saniteettitilat olivat sen ajan "facebook", jossa oli jos minkälaisia mielipiteitä yms. viestejä oli kirjoiteltu niiden seiniin. 
Kun sitten vuosienkin kuluttua tämän LOK:in toiminnan päättymisestä noissa tiloissa oli jokin pub-tyyppinen ravintola (olikohan nimeltään Ale-pub?), nuo samat vessat, kaikkine viesteineen, olivat edelleenkin jäljellä.

----------


## Koala

> Itse asiassa tarrat (ja radiopuhelinjärjestelmä) otettiin käyttöön 1952 olympiavuonna kertomaan matkustajille siitä, että näissä busseissa ja raitiovaunuissa on langaton radiopuhelinyhteys liikenteen ohjauskeskukseen.


Mitä etua tästä tiedosta oli matkustavaisille vai mainostettiinko sitä koska se oli cool?

----------


## vristo

> Mitä etua tästä tiedosta oli matkustavaisille vai mainostettiinko sitä koska se oli cool?


LOK:ista hoidettiin myös tiedotteita suoraan liikennevälineisiin (jotka tulivat ulos bussin tai ratikan sisäkaiuttimien kautta) tuon järjestelmän avulla ja muutenkin se paransi tuntuvasti kaikenlaisia kommunikointimahdollisuuksia (esimerkiksi löytötavaroiden suhteen) liikennevälineiden ja LOK:in kesken.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> LOK:ista hoidettiin myös tiedotteita suoraan liikennevälineisiin (jotka tulivat ulos bussin tai ratikan sisäkaiuttimien kautta) tuon järjestelmän avulla ja muutenkin se paransi tuntuvasti kaikenlaisia kommunikointimahdollisuuksia (esimerkiksi löytötavaroiden suhteen) liikennevälineiden ja LOK:in kesken.


Mutta mutta: Mistähän alkaen esimerkiksi bussien sisäkaiuttimet yleistyivät liikennelaitoksella? Omasta mielestäni loppuvuoden 1967 protoautoissa oli jonkinmoiset "ämyrit" valolistassa ja kaikissa sen jälkeisissä busseissa ihan peruskaiuttimet. Edellisiä vanhemmissa autoissa, joissa radiopuhelin mahdollisesti oli, tietoa kulki vain LOK:sta kuljettajille ja päinvastoin, mikä tietysti oli keskeinen juttu muutenkin.

----------


## Compact

> Itse asiassa tarrat (ja radiopuhelinjärjestelmä) otettiin käyttöön 1952 olympiavuonna kertomaan matkustajille siitä, että näissä busseissa ja raitiovaunuissa on langaton radiopuhelinyhteys liikenteen ohjauskeskukseen.


Eipä vuonna 1952 vielä mitään tarroja otettu käyttöön. Radiopuhelinjärjestelmää käytettiin vain partioauton ja LOKin välisessä liikenteessä. Partioauto oli / tai meni "tapahtumapaikalle" ja ohjasi poikkeavaa liikennettä suusta-suuhun-menetelmällä vaunujen kuljettajille. 

Olisikohan radiopuhelinjärjestelmän käyttöönotto ollut raitiovaunuissa (50-luvun telivaunuissa) vasta joskus 60-luvun loppupuolella? Ensimmäisenä matkustamon Geloso-kaiuttimet tulivat Mustangeihin, johtuen Turisti-kuulutusten käyttöönotosta 60-luvun puolen välin jälkeen.

----------


## ollit

Ensimmäinen Crossway LE on saatu HSL-väreihin. VT 558 lentokenttäväreihin maalattuna oli tänään (14.11) v61:lla.

Alla vielä kuva ko. autosta:

----------


## Skannaaja

Tuossa pari päivää sitten (jos ei lehden kuvassa näkemistä lasketa) näin ensimmäistä kertaa uusissa hsl-väreissä olevan bussin. Täytyy sanoa, että väritys oli aika onnistuneen näköinen: tyylikkään sininen ja valkoinen. Sininen olisi kuitenkin voinut ehkä olla vähän tummempi (kuten hkl-sininen). Mutta ylipäänsä paljon onnistuneempi värinvaihto kalustolle kuin VR:llä (uusi vihreä väritys ei sovi ollenkaan vaunuihin ja vetureihin - dieselvetureihin kaikista vähiten).

----------


## aki

Myös VT 559 on saatu HSL-väreihin, havainto linjalta v61 Ma 15.11.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Myös VT 559 on saatu HSL-väreihin, havainto linjalta v61 Ma 15.11.


Onko siitä kuvaa?

----------


## aki

> Onko siitä kuvaa?


Samannäköinen kuin 558 josta on kuva saman ketjun aiemmassa viestissä

----------


## trumanb

Kai sitä pikkuhiljaa täytyy alkaa suruliputtaa HKL:n sinisen poismenon johdosta. Onneksi ei ihan vielä kuitenkaan. Surullisena kuitenkin odotan aikaa, jolloin kaikki bussit ovat samanvärisiä. Yhtenäinen väritys on pitkä miinus HSL-alueen liikenteelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhtenäinen väritys on pitkä miinus HSL-alueen liikenteelle.


Minusta se on kyllä plussaa, mutta kustannusten kasvun uhallakin olisin toivonut ratkaisua, jossa 

- Helsingin sisäiset bussit ovat sinisiä
- seutubusseilla, Espoon(+Kauniainen, Knummi) sisäisillä ja Vantaan(+Kerava) sisäisillä olisi kullakin oma tunnusvärinsä

Toki se sitoo operaattorin kaluston sitten aina tietyntyyppiselle linjalle, eli ei voida ajaa ensin yhtä sivua 103:lla ja sitten jatkaa 45:lla, ja vara-autojakin tarvittaisiin enemmän. Mutta selkeä tuo olisi silti ollut.

Kuitenkin nykytilannetta parempi on sekin, että kaikki ovat sitten valjun sinisiä. Ajan mittaan, kun muoti muuttuu ja yritysilmeitä uusitaan sekä HelB:n kuviteltu etulyöntiasema unohtuu, sitä sinistäkin varmaan saadaan tuunattua tummemmaksi ja tyylikkäämmäksi.

----------


## HeSa

Olen trumanb:n kanssa samaa mieltä, en pidä yhtenäisestä värityksestä. Tämä on tietysti myös makuasia, henkilökohtaisesti en sure Helb:n väriä niin paljon, enemmän kyllä esim. WL:n pirteä valko-puna-mustaa tai VT:n puna-valko-harmaa väritystä. Vaihtelu jää nyt puuttumaan, minusta on tositylsää kun kaikki autot ovat samanvärisiä. Enkä oikein ymmärrä kaikkia perustelujakaan, väitetään m.m. että olisi muka "helpompi käyttää" julkista liikennettä !. Miten niin helpompi, eikö linjatunnus on se ratkaiseva kriteeri kun valitaan oikea bussi, väri voi muuttua jo pelkästään mainosteippien mukaan.

Mutta päätös on nyt tehty, vaaleansininen väri ei mielestäni ole lainkaan hassumpaa, mutta valkoinen perä on meidän talviolosuhteita ajatellen epäkäytännöllinen.

339-DF: ajatus, H:gin sisäinen liikenne sininen (Helb:n väri ?), Espoo/Kauniainen, Vantaa ja seutulinjat kullakin omat värit, kannattaisin mikäli on oltava jonkinlainen yhtenäinen väritys, mutta kun 339-DF itse toteaa liian hankalaa ja kallista liikennöitsijöille.

Tästä voisi tietenkin keskustella ikuisesti, enemmistön mielestä yhtenäinen väritys näyttää olevan hyvä asia, toiset kaipaavat monipuolisuutta (antakaa tuhat kukkaa kukkia, vai kuinka tuo kiinalainen sananlasku käy).

----------


## Nak

> Enkä oikein ymmärrä kaikkia perustelujakaan, väitetään m.m. että olisi muka "helpompi käyttää" julkista liikennettä !. Miten niin helpompi, eikö linjatunnus on se ratkaiseva kriteeri kun valitaan oikea bussi, väri voi muuttua jo pelkästään mainosteippien mukaan.


Tämä "helppous" ei istu kyllä myöskään minun kaaliin. Eikö se oli juuri silloin helppoa kun joka liikennöitsijällä on oma väri ja omalla kotilinjalla kulkee se tietyn värinen bussi?  Ajetaan koko kilpailutus alas ja hommat niinkuin ennen vanhaan  :Wink:  Helbbi Helsingissä, Veolia Vantaalla ja Nobina Espoossa. Ja WL, ÅL ym. saavat myös varmasti oman osansa oman paikkakuntansa linjoista  :Redface:  Olisi hauska kyllä tietää millainen markkinaosuuksien jako tapahtuisi HSL alueella jos linjat olisi liikennöitsijöillä niinkuin vaikka esim. vuonna 1985. Ottaen tietysti huomioon pienempien yritysten sulautuminen isompiin ja linjojen vähenemisen niistä ajoista. Helb olisi kyllä varmaan näilläkin jaoilla se "isoin" sillä helsingin sisällä on aika paljon liikennettä verrattuna muihin kuntiin?

----------


## Lassiivi

Yhtenäisestä värityksestä vielä: kyllä se mielestäni on paljon mukavampaa katseltavaa, kuin värien sekamelska. Ja kun niiden joukossa on äärimmäisen rumiakin värityksiä, kuten HKL-Bussiliikenteen entinen sininen ja hopearaidat (kyllä, en tykkää siitä alkuunkaan) tai vanha Espoon Auton myrkynvihreä. Kyllä sitä ihailee esim. Tukholmassa sitä, kuinka bussit on niitä punaisen tai sinisen värisiä. Vaikka siihen meneekin aikaa, on hyvä, että työ aloitettiin nyt.

----------


## wade

Joo ja seuraavaksi odotellaan palautteita huonomman näön omaavilta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiltä kun ei näe kauempaa onko tulossa oma bussi vai joku muu kun kaikki bussit ovat saman värisiä. Ja tietysti bussikuskeilta palautteita siitä kun nämä huonomman näön omaavat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät pysäyttävät jokaisen bussin vuoron perään tarkastaakseen onko kyseessä oma bussi vai joku toinen.

----------


## Max

> Helb olisi kyllä varmaan näilläkin jaoilla se "isoin" sillä helsingin sisällä on aika paljon liikennettä verrattuna muihin kuntiin?


Eihän HKL liikennöinyt ennen metron tuloa ollenkaan koko Helsingin linjoja. Malmin alueelle ja Itäkeskuksesta (silloin Puotinharju) eteenpäin ei tainnut mennä yhtään sinistä bussia ja Haagan suunnallakin muistaakseni vain 32, 42 ja 45 olivat sinisiä.

----------


## Koala

> Joo ja seuraavaksi odotellaan palautteita huonomman näön omaavilta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiltä kun ei näe kauempaa onko tulossa oma bussi vai joku muu kun kaikki bussit ovat saman värisiä. Ja tietysti bussikuskeilta palautteita siitä kun nämä huonomman näön omaavat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät pysäyttävät jokaisen bussin vuoron perään tarkastaakseen onko kyseessä oma bussi vai joku toinen.


Tämä nyt on vähän outo perustelu... Voihan se oman linjan bussi olla ihan mikärinen vain (nykyään). Aika hyvin jos siitä linjaa tunnistellaan.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

HKL:n sininen olisi ollut parasta. Se kuuluu Helsinkiin (Espoo, Vantaa, Grani) kuin punaiset tupladeckerit Lontooseen. Tyylin havaitsee maailmankaupungeissa, joissa esteettisille seikoille on pantu arvoa.
Maalla "jokkainen isäntä suottaa olla iloinen, että oma aato on erväriltään ku muihin aatot." Hyh hyh, kaikkein hirvein oli se Espoon myrkynvihreä tai Vandan oranssi.

----------


## wade

> Tämä nyt on vähän outo perustelu... Voihan se oman linjan bussi olla ihan mikärinen vain (nykyään). Aika hyvin jos siitä linjaa tunnistellaan.


No mutta pysyyhän se liikennöitsijä yleensä samana sen aikaa, että ihmiset ehtivät aika hyvinkin tottua siihen liikennöitsijän väritykseen/värityksiin. 1.1.2010 käydessäni aamutuimaan Pasilassa ja Maunulassa ajamassa 23:lla ja 67:lla niin kuulin pari-kolme kertaa pysäkeillä kommentteja kuten "ei tää eilen tän värinen ollut", "ai onks tää mun bussi?"

Varsinkin Maunulassa bussipysäkillä seistessä voi hyvin tunnistaa jo kaukaa, mikä bussi on kyseessä. Itsellänikään ei näkö mikään loistava ole, mutta sen verran pystyn päättelemään, että esimerkiksi jos kauempana näkyy Jokeri-teippauksissa oleva bussi, se on 550, jos näkyy Nobinan muu bussi, se on 512(A) ja jos näkyy Pohjolan Liikenteen valkoinen bussi niin jos se tulee suoraan Pakilantietä se on 67 mutta jos se kääntyy Suursuonlaidalta Pakilantielle se on 22.

----------


## bussifriikki

> HKL:n sininen olisi ollut parasta. Se kuuluu Helsinkiin (Espoo, Vantaa, Grani) kuin punaiset tupladeckerit Lontooseen. Tyylin havaitsee maailmankaupungeissa, joissa esteettisille seikoille on pantu arvoa.


kannatetaan. myöhäistähän se enää on mutta kyllä sen olis pitäny olla HelB- tai HKL-väritys. tai olisivat edes keksineet jotain omaa, eikä vaan kopioineet Turkua..

----------


## aulis

> HKL:n sininen olisi ollut parasta. Se kuuluu Helsinkiin (Espoo, Vantaa, Grani) kuin punaiset tupladeckerit Lontooseen. Hyh hyh, kaikkein hirvein oli se Espoon myrkynvihreä tai Vandan oranssi.


Espooseen kuuluu yhtä lailla vihreä ja Vantaalle oranssi kuin Helsinkiin sininen! Valitettavasti enää sitä selkeyttä ei ole kun väritykset muuttuneet (nobina, veolia) mutta espoolaisena pidän kovasti siitä vihreästä, sopii tänne metsäkaupunkiin paljon paremmin kuin sininen. Helsinkiin tosin sopii hyvin se sininen.

----------


## hana

Tärkeämpää kuin värit olisi tällä hetkellä saada kaikkiin busseihin kunnolliset kilpilaitteet joissa on sekä numero että teksti ja se ennen kaikkea että kilvistä näkyy kunnolla. Paljon liikenteessä busseja, joista vasta aivan kohdalla näkee mitä lukee :Cool:

----------


## Lasse

> No mutta pysyyhän se liikennöitsijä yleensä samana sen aikaa, että ihmiset ehtivät aika hyvinkin tottua siihen liikennöitsijän väritykseen/värityksiin. 1.1.2010 käydessäni aamutuimaan Pasilassa ja Maunulassa ajamassa 23:lla ja 67:lla niin kuulin pari-kolme kertaa pysäkeillä kommentteja kuten "ei tää eilen tän värinen ollut", "ai onks tää mun bussi?"
> 
> Varsinkin Maunulassa bussipysäkillä seistessä voi hyvin tunnistaa jo kaukaa, mikä bussi on kyseessä. Itsellänikään ei näkö mikään loistava ole, mutta sen verran pystyn päättelemään, että esimerkiksi jos kauempana näkyy Jokeri-teippauksissa oleva bussi, se on 550, jos näkyy Nobinan muu bussi, se on 512(A) ja jos näkyy Pohjolan Liikenteen valkoinen bussi niin jos se tulee suoraan Pakilantietä se on 67 mutta jos se kääntyy Suursuonlaidalta Pakilantielle se on 22.


Kuten tässä itsekin toteat, sekaannuksia on ollut liikennöitsijävaihdosten aikana jo nyt värien suhteen. Siitähän päästään tulevaisuudessa eroon, kun kaikki bussit ovat samoissa väreissä.

Nykyään en sanoisi että on tavalliselle kansalaiselle mitenkään helppoa tunnistaa tulevaa bussia muulla tapaa kuin katsomalla linjakilpiä. Ensinnäkin tavis ei tiedä/muista/välitä mitä linjoja mikäkin yhtiö omalla alueellaan ajaa. Toisekseen saa olla aika tarkka kirjanpito että pystyy muistamaan joidenkin yhtiöden kaikki erilaiset väritykset. Niin, että tuleeko silla omalla linjalla tänään kelta-oranssi vai sinivalkoinen vai sini-valko-keltainen vai puna-valko-harmaa vai joku missä mainostetaan Alepaa vai Siwaa vai K-kauppaa vai R-Kioskia vai jotain ihan muuta.

----------


## Koala

> Kuten tässä itsekin toteat, sekaannuksia on ollut liikennöitsijävaihdosten aikana jo nyt värien suhteen. Siitähän päästään tulevaisuudessa eroon, kun kaikki bussit ovat samoissa väreissä.
> 
> Nykyään en sanoisi että on tavalliselle kansalaiselle mitenkään helppoa tunnistaa tulevaa bussia muulla tapaa kuin katsomalla linjakilpiä. Ensinnäkin tavis ei tiedä/muista/välitä mitä linjoja mikäkin yhtiö omalla alueellaan ajaa. Toisekseen saa olla aika tarkka kirjanpito että pystyy muistamaan joidenkin yhtiöden kaikki erilaiset väritykset. Niin, että tuleeko silla omalla linjalla tänään kelta-oranssi vai sinivalkoinen vai sini-valko-keltainen vai puna-valko-harmaa vai joku missä mainostetaan Alepaa vai Siwaa vai K-kauppaa vai R-Kioskia vai jotain ihan muuta.


Aivan, kyllä minäkin uskon että harrastaja bussinsa firman väreistä tunnistaa mutta tietääkö keskivertomummo minkä firman bussia odottaa, tuskin. Eikä se vaikka 452:sta odottava mummo tiedä tuleeko sieltä nyt Westendin Linja vai Veolia Transport.

----------


## Knightrider

> Espooseen kuuluu yhtä lailla vihreä ja Vantaalle oranssi kuin Helsinkiin sininen!


En tiedä miksi mutta minulle tulee Vantaasta mieleen punainen ja harmaa enemmänkin kuin pirteä oranssi.



> Tärkeämpää kuin värit olisi tällä hetkellä saada kaikkiin busseihin kunnolliset kilpilaitteet joissa on sekä numero että teksti ja se ennen kaikkea että kilvistä näkyy kunnolla. Paljon liikenteessä busseja, joista vasta aivan kohdalla näkee mitä lukee


Totta, bussien takakilvet pitäisivät olla 2 kertaa isommat sekä led-kilvet kaikkiin pakolliseksi - sekä linjatunnukselle edessä minimikokovaatimus - joissakin busseissa se on todella pienellä printillä (esim. Expressbusin bussit)



> Nykyään en sanoisi että on tavalliselle kansalaiselle mitenkään helppoa tunnistaa tulevaa bussia muulla tapaa kuin katsomalla linjakilpiä. Ensinnäkin tavis ei tiedä/muista/välitä mitä linjoja mikäkin yhtiö omalla alueellaan ajaa. Toisekseen saa olla aika tarkka kirjanpito että pystyy muistamaan joidenkin yhtiöden kaikki erilaiset väritykset. Niin, että tuleeko silla omalla linjalla tänään kelta-oranssi vai sinivalkoinen vai sini-valko-keltainen vai puna-valko-harmaa vai joku missä mainostetaan Alepaa vai Siwaa vai K-kauppaa vai R-Kioskia vai jotain ihan muuta.


Minusta bussin valkoinen takaosa pitäisi olla liikennöitsijän päätettävissä - edestä tunnistaa kilvestä mutta kaukaa takaa tai sivulta linjaa ei välttämättä tunnista - jos bussin perä olisi yhtiön väreissä voisi ainakin linjan vakioasiakas tunnistaa linjansa - mitäpä se haittaisi?

----------


## Jompero

> Tärkeämpää kuin värit olisi tällä hetkellä saada kaikkiin busseihin kunnolliset kilpilaitteet joissa on sekä numero että teksti ja se ennen kaikkea että kilvistä näkyy kunnolla. Paljon liikenteessä busseja, joista vasta aivan kohdalla näkee mitä lukee


Mielestäni taas tuo tekstiosa voitaisiin oikeasti jättää kokonaan pois, sillä se on täysin turha! Pysäkeissähän lukee mikä bussi siitä menee ja minne, ei sitä tarvitse enää bussin linjakilvestä tarkistaa. Sitä paitsi useasti kuljettajat unohtavat vaihtaa suunnan päättärillä, joten teksti on silloinkin täysin hyödytön. Numero vaan linjakilpiin isolla niin ihmiset näkevät ne. Rätti- ja ledikilvissä näkyy numerot parhaiten.

Vinkkinä matkustajille: älkää luottako taka- tai sivulinjakilpiin sillä niissä lukee mitä sattuu. Uudemmissa autoissakaan ei ne välttämättä toimi, sillä kun kerran hajoavat niin ei kuljettaja sitä huomaa ja tee vikalappua. En itsekään ole vaivautunut taka ja sivulinjakilpien perään liikaa katsomaan, sillä varsinkin vanhoissa autoissa ovat melko huonossa kunnossa tai rikki. Sitten on vielä sellaisia autoja kuten 9621, jonka takakilpeä ei säädetä jos ei ole avainta, minkä saa Kamppikoulutuksesta! :Very Happy:  

Niin ja tuosta uudesta värityksestä. Olisi tosiaan hyvä saada sinne auton takaosaan jotain muuta kuin valkoista väriä, rapakeleillä ne perät tulevat olemaan hirveässä kunnossa. Liikennenöitsijän omaa väritystä kannatetaan

----------


## Topfer

Pakko kommentoida hieman tuon yhtenäisen värityksen puolesta, sillä ainakin täällä Turussa (vaikka monet olivatkin sitä vastaan) se näyttää hienommalta. Makuasioitahan nämä ovat, mutta nyt joukkoliikenne on melko hyvin yhtenäistetty tällä käytännöllä. Ollaan kuin konsanaan ihan oikeassa kaupungissa. Tuota valkoista peräosaa en itse kyllä ymmärrä. Turussahan on keltavalkoinen väritys ja varsinkin näin talvesta tuo valkoinen on joko harmaa, musta, ruskea, harmaanvalkoisenmusta tai täynnä viiruja jne. Helsingin joukkoliikennettä toisinaan käyttävänä, antaisin myöskin persaukselle sen liikennöitsijän oman värin... mutta mutta...

----------


## zige94

> Niin ja tuosta uudesta värityksestä. Olisi tosiaan hyvä saada sinne auton takaosaan jotain muuta kuin valkoista väriä, rapakeleillä ne perät tulevat olemaan hirveässä kunnossa. Liikennenöitsijän omaa väritystä kannatetaan





> Tuota valkoista peräosaa en itse kyllä ymmärrä. Turussahan on keltavalkoinen väritys ja varsinkin näin talvesta tuo valkoinen on joko harmaa, musta, ruskea, harmaanvalkoisenmusta tai täynnä viiruja jne. Helsingin joukkoliikennettä toisinaan käyttävänä, antaisin myöskin persaukselle sen liikennöitsijän oman värin... mutta mutta...


Tänään näin tuon HelB:n #953:n Hakaniemessä, ja hupsista, perä ihan kurassa. Takaanta bussi oli ihan harmaa, pölyn tms. peitossa, ja takaosan sivuillakin oli pelkkää harmaata pölyä kuraa tms. kaikkea muuta. Piti ottaa kuvakin, mutta puhelimeni alkoi temppuilemaan. Huomenna voisin ottaa, jos #953 on samaan aikaan liikkellä, kun töistä siihen aikaan tulen.

----------


## chauffer

> Tänään näin tuon HelB:n #953:n Hakaniemessä, ja hupsista, perä ihan kurassa. Takaanta bussi oli ihan harmaa, pölyn tms. peitossa, ja takaosan sivuillakin oli pelkkää harmaata pölyä kuraa tms. kaikkea muuta. Piti ottaa kuvakin, mutta puhelimeni alkoi temppuilemaan. Huomenna voisin ottaa, jos #953 on samaan aikaan liikkellä, kun töistä siihen aikaan tulen.


tuota noin niin, mielestäni kaikki bussit kyllä likaantuvat suhtkoht samoista kohdista, ei ole moni valittanut että esim. Westendin tai Veolian kokovalkoiset autot näyttäisi sen likaisemmilta kuin muutkaan. Mikä siinä valkoisessa taka osassa tekee asiasta niin ihmeellisen? Jos esim. tänään katsot minkä tahansa bussin perää niin ei sieltä paljon omaa väriä näy..  :Biggrin:

----------


## wade

> tuota noin niin, mielestäni kaikki bussit kyllä likaantuvat suhtkoht samoista kohdista, ei ole moni valittanut että esim. Westendin tai Veolian kokovalkoiset autot näyttäisi sen likaisemmilta kuin muutkaan. Mikä siinä valkoisessa taka osassa tekee asiasta niin ihmeellisen? Jos esim. tänään katsot minkä tahansa bussin perää niin ei sieltä paljon omaa väriä näy..


Sinällään siis aika outo päätös laittaa bussin taakse liikennöitsijän logo isoimmalla...

----------


## Knightrider

> Sinällään siis aika outo päätös laittaa bussin taakse liikennöitsijän logo isoimmalla...


Takana ei näy etulinjakilpeä josta tunnistaa linja.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mikä siinä valkoisessa taka osassa tekee asiasta niin ihmeellisen? Jos esim. tänään katsot minkä tahansa bussin perää niin ei sieltä paljon omaa väriä näy..


Joo, mutta valkoisessa sen lian huomaa hyvin. HelBin bussien kuraisuus ei paista ihan niin kovaa silmään.

----------


## Nak

> tuota noin niin, mielestäni kaikki bussit kyllä likaantuvat suhtkoht samoista kohdista, ei ole moni valittanut että esim. Westendin tai Veolian kokovalkoiset autot näyttäisi sen likaisemmilta kuin muutkaan. Mikä siinä valkoisessa taka osassa tekee asiasta niin ihmeellisen? Jos esim. tänään katsot minkä tahansa bussin perää niin ei sieltä paljon omaa väriä näy..


Siinäpä se taika onkin kun ovat kokovalkoisia, jolloin sitä valkoistakin osaa näkyy hieman  :Laughing:  Tilaajavärityshän on talvisin käytännössä sini/harmaa. 

 Toisinpäin tuo väritys olisi edelleen omasta mielestä ollut toimivampi! Nyt kun olen jonkun verran noita nähnyt tuossa v61:llä niin täytyy kyllä myöntää että paremmalta se näyttää kun kuvista osasin odottaa, kun ei ollutkaan niin tumma sininen, mutta se "jokin" siitä puuttuu

----------


## chauffer

> Joo, mutta valkoisessa sen lian huomaa hyvin. HelBin bussien kuraisuus ei paista ihan niin kovaa silmään.


Mainitsinko Helbin bussit jossain? Veolia ja Westend ja siihen lisäksi Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne ja entiset Suomen Turistiauton värityksellä olevat, kaikki lähes kokonaan valkoisia... ja Tammelundin Liikennekin vielä..  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:43 ----------




> Takana ei näy etulinjakilpeä josta tunnistaa linja.


Juu ei mutta takana yleensä takalinjakilpi(hsl vaatimus muuten nykyään)  :Laughing:  Ja se logo takana ei kurakeleillä näy yhtään paremmin kuin linjakilpikään...

----------


## bussifriikki

> Veolia ja Westend ja siihen lisäksi Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne ja entiset Suomen Turistiauton värityksellä olevat, kaikki lähes kokonaan valkoisia... ja Tammelundin Liikennekin vielä..


Niin ja nekin on aina talvikeleillä ihan kuraisia ja se on mielestäni ihan hanurista. Sen takia en tykkää näiden tilaajaväritettyjen valkoisesta perästä.

----------


## Nak

Onko kellään (lue: chauffer) tietoa Helb 316:n kohtalosta, kun kuuleman mukaan se on kohta jo "koritettu" uudelleen. Onko tulossa tilaajaväriä päälle?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Onko kellään (lue: chauffer) tietoa Helb 316:n kohtalosta, kun kuuleman mukaan se on kohta jo "koritettu" uudelleen. Onko tulossa tilaajaväriä päälle?


Siellä se on Ruhan pajalla pikkuhiljaa valmistumassa ja saa tilaajavärit.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Itse olen tosiaan havainnut, että *Veolialla* on jo aika monta autoa tilaajavärityksessä, onko tietoa, kuinka monta. Ainakin 568 ja 572. 
*Helbillä* ei taida olla kuin se 316 ja 953. Onkohan 316 tulossa missä vaiheessa liikenteeseen?

----------


## helleh

> Takana ei näy etulinjakilpeä josta tunnistaa linja.


MITÄ? 

Ei se kuitenkaan liene värityksen syytä, jos talvikelillä perät on lumen ja moskan peitossa. Toisaalta taas takana ei ehkä kuulukkaan olla etulinjakilpeä =o). Sehän on yleensä edessä se. =op

----------


## Knightrider

> MITÄ? 
> 
> Ei se kuitenkaan liene värityksen syytä, jos talvikelillä perät on lumen ja moskan peitossa. Toisaalta taas takana ei ehkä kuulukkaan olla etulinjakilpeä =o). Sehän on yleensä edessä se. =op


Tarkoitin vasenta sivulinjakilpeä: vasemmalta sivulta / kaukaa takaa/ kaukaa oikealta sivusta linjan tunnistaa välillä vain bussin värityksestä.

----------


## chauffer

> Tarkoitin vasenta sivulinjakilpeä: vasemmalta sivulta / kaukaa takaa/ kaukaa oikealta sivusta linjan tunnistaa välillä vain bussin värityksestä.


Myöskään vasemmalla ei ole sivulinjakilpeä, oikealla on...  :Biggrin:  Ja eipä tunnista enää, sen mukaan vaan elettävä  :Very Happy:  Ja kun menee ajoissa pysäkille niin varmasti näkee minkä linjan bussi kyseessä, matkustaja odottaa bussia, bussi ei matkustajaa, näin pääpiirteittään... :Wink:

----------


## Knightrider

> Myöskään vasemmalla ei ole sivulinjakilpeä, oikealla on...  Ja eipä tunnista enää, sen mukaan vaan elettävä  Ja kun menee ajoissa pysäkille niin varmasti näkee minkä linjan bussi kyseessä, matkustaja odottaa bussia, bussi ei matkustajaa, näin pääpiirteittään...


Siksi sitä ei tunnistakaan koska sitä ei ole :Very Happy:  Tarkoitin sekä sitä ettei sitä ole ja että toiselta puolelta ei kaukaa nää numeroa. Plussana että jos on niin kaukana ettei nää niin ei siihen bussiin luultavasti ole ehtimässä. Sitä olen tarkoittanut, mutta tosiaan, tarvitaan molemmille sivuille se kilpi ja sivukilvet+takakilpi 2x kokoiseksi ja joko niin ylös ettei rapa roisku tai pienet pyyhkimet niihin. Eihän kaikkialla linjaa voi tunnistaa bussin värin mukaan, esim. Itäväylällä valkoisia busseja on linjoilla 16, 16K/X, 58, 58B, 59 ja 870.

----------


## wade

> Eihän kaikkialla linjaa voi tunnistaa bussin värin mukaan


Se tämän yhtenäisen värityksen huono puoli onkin ja syy myös sille miksi olen ollut sitä niin kovasti vastaan.




> Itäväylällä valkoisia busseja on linjoilla 16, 16K/X, 58, 58B, 59 ja 870.


Pieni offtopic-huomautus mutta 16K on Helsingin Bussiliikenteen linja, siellä vissiin vähän vähemmän valkoisia autoja  :Smile:

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Ei linjaa tarvitse tunnistaa värin mukaan, yhtenäinen väritys pitää sisällään linjanumeroinnin, joka kertoo mistä on kyse. Maailmankaupungeissakaan tässä asiassa ei ole ongelmia, miksi olisi Suomessa. Kaikkein kuvottavin näky on kaikenlainen värisekamelska liikenteessä tai perunasäkeiksi menneet täysin loppuunkuluneet autonrämät (esim. NF 161).

----------


## kivisuo

Silloin kun setä oli pieni poika eikä metroa vielä ollut, joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän elämä täällä Itä-Helsingissä oli yhtä painajaista. Kaikki bussit olivat joko HKL:n sinisiä tai Liikenne Oy:n punaisia, joten linjoja oli mahdoton tunnistaa bussin väristä. Mutta jotenkin silti pärjättiin, kun ei paremmastakaan tiedetty. Useimmat osasivat valita ohi soljuvasta katkeamattomasta bussivirrasta oman linjansa tarvitsematta pysäyttää kaikkia autoja ja kysyä kuljettajalta määränpäätä.

Ajat oli kovat, mutta ihmiset oli vielä kovempia.  :Smile:

----------


## trumanb

> Kaikkein kuvottavin näky...


Omituista, että mielipiteet esitetään faktoina.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Omituista, että mielipiteet esitetään faktoina.


Ei esitetä, kyse on vain ja ainoastaan minun mielipiteestäni. Kerrothan vielä, missä väitin mielipidettäni faktaksi. En pidä värisekamelskasta, en Espoon Auto Oy:n värityksestä, en sitäkin kuvottavammasta Vantaan Liikenne Oy:n värityksestä enkä näiden jo lakkautettujen firmojen loppuunkulutetuista perunasäkkiautoista. Erityisen huonokuntoinen NF 161, jonka tänään bongasin Ruoholahdessa on näky, josta ei tiedä pitäisikö vaan itkeä vai nauraa hysteerisesti.

----------


## trumanb

> Kerrothan vielä, missä väitin mielipidettäni faktaksi.


Tämä nyt menee offtopiciksi, mutta jos välttämättä haluat tietää, niin juuri siinä kohdassa, mitä aikaisemmin käytin lainauksessa. Olisit voinut lisätä siihen lauseen eteen sanan "mielestäni", jolloin se olisi muovautunut muotoon "Mielestäni kaikkein kuvottavin näky...", mikä olisi tehnyt siitä sinun mielipiteesi. Ilman sitä sanaa saa käsityksen, että näyn kuvottavuus olisi jotenkin todistetusti tutkittu ja/tai yleisesti tiedossa oleva fakta, jota ei voine kyseenalaistaa.

----------


## Nak

> Tämä nyt menee offtopiciksi, mutta jos välttämättä haluat tietää, niin juuri siinä kohdassa, mitä aikaisemmin käytin lainauksessa. Olisit voinut lisätä siihen lauseen eteen sanan "mielestäni", jolloin se olisi muovautunut muotoon "Mielestäni kaikkein kuvottavin näky...", mikä olisi tehnyt siitä sinun mielipiteesi. Ilman sitä sanaa saa käsityksen, että näyn kuvottavuus olisi jotenkin todistetusti tutkittu ja/tai yleisesti tiedossa oleva fakta, jota ei voine kyseenalaistaa.


No huh huh mitä pilkun nus.. Eiköhän jokainen nyt tajunnut että se on vain I.Tuovisen mielipide.

----------


## trumanb

> No huh huh mitä pilkun nus..


Iloista uutta vuotta sinullekin, ystäväiseni.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Knightrider

Minulla ei ole mitään yhtenäistä väritystä vastaan, mutta yhtiön ja linjan tunnistamisen vaikeuttamista on. Olisin tyyytyväinen jos linjan numeron ja liikennöitsijän erottaisi kurakelilläkin joka suunnasta kahdensadan metrin sisällä; linjakilvet hiukka suuremmiksi ja katonrajaan ettei rapa roisku niihin ja myös vasemmalle sivulle, sekä valkoisen takasivuosan täyttäisi liikennöitsijän logo- kun lähden kodistani, näen bussit jo 250 m päästä liikennevaloissa- vasemmalta sivulta. Väristä näen onko kyseessä Nobina vai Helb. Jostain syystä vasemmalle sivulle ei numeroa vaadita, vaikka se on hyödyllinen vaikkapa Malmilla bussin odottaessa lähtöaikaa tai bussin ollessa punaisissa valoissa toisella puolella tietä. U-linjoille pitäisi (jos voisi) myös vaatia vähintään LCD-näyttöjä (mieluiten LED) ja linjanumerolle minimikoko - Eebeellä koko on joskus niin pieni, että linjan numeron näkee erittäin myöhään.

Huono esimerkki etulinjanumeron koosta
Toinen samanlainen
Hyvä esimerkki etulinjanumeron koosta
Tälläistä ratkaisua näkee usein, se ei ole paras pimeässä..
Näkeekö tätä sivulinjakilpeä kaukaakin? Tietysti kaikilla U-linjoilla sellaista ei edes ole.

----------


## bussifriikki

toi "hyvä esimerkki linjakyltistä" linkki ei toimi..
tätä ilmeisesti tarkoitit..

----------


## Knightrider

> toi "hyvä esimerkki linjakyltistä" linkki ei toimi..
> tätä ilmeisesti tarkoitit..


Toimii kyllä mulla, mutta sitä tarkoitin.

----------


## C10M original

Lainaus toiselta  aiheelta foorumilla




> 9.1.2010 klo 9:24    Vs: Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - tammikuu 2011 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Lainaus:
> Alunperin kirjoittanut ipeniemela  
> Eikö noita kannattaisi ennemmin alkaa maalata tilaajaväreihin?


Kysymyshän on kustannuksista  
koko linja-auton maalaus kustantanee luokaa 2 000 -3 000 Euroa. 
Teippaaminen on siitä jonkin verran halvempaa.

----------


## EmilB

> Lainaus toiselta  aiheelta foorumilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koko linja-auton maalaus kustantanee luokaa 2 000 -3 000 Euroa.


Missä se halpa bussimaalari pitää majaansa? Olisi töitä hänelle tiedossa!! Avopontikkani uusi pinta maksoi 3200 euroa vuonna 05  :Eek:  ja vaimoni haluaisi sen nyt tulevaksi kesäksi punaiseksi. Homma siis kokoeron takia kustantanee luokkaa 2-300 euroa??Hurraaa  :Laughing:

----------


## Kuski

Eihän ytv/hsl:n linja-autoja ole vuosikausiin enään maalattu! Autot teipataan, vaikka ei sekään "ilmaista" ole, mutta kuitenkin paljon halvempaa ja nopeampaa kuin maalaus. Jos linja-auto maalattaisiin, niin kustannus lienee 6000-10000, riippuen väristä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Autot teipataan, vaikka ei sekään "ilmaista" ole, mutta kuitenkin paljon halvempaa ja nopeampaa kuin maalaus. Jos linja-auto maalattaisiin, niin kustannus lienee 6000-10000€, riippuen väristä.


Tähän tilaajaväritykseen liittyen on tietääkseni kyselty tarjouksia erilaisista ratkaisuista ja maalaaminen on teippauksen kanssa samoissa hinnoissa, jos maalausurakkaan ei sisällytetä pohjatöitä (esim. lommojen oikomista). Jos ennestään valkoiseen bussiin maalataan tai teipataan etuosa HSL-siniseksi, on hintahaarukka 2000 - 3000 € (ja tuolla hintahaarukan alapäässä on maalaaminen Lahden Autokori -nimisessä yrityksessä).

----------


## vristo

Mukavaa huomata, että Nobina on viimeinkin teipannut Ruotsista tuodut telibussit asianmukaisiin tilaajaväreihin. Nyt viimeksihän niihin lisättiin nuo HSL-logot sekä oikenlaiset numerot:

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=2752

Ja em. näköisenä HSL-bussin keula ulkoasu on, keulaa myöten, parhaimmillaan kun taas tämä Tammelundin Liikenteen bussi näyttää vähän hassulta kun HSL-logo sekä sama "Kallion kukka" tariffikylttinä erikseen:

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=2740

Onhan tämä tietysti hieman "pilkujen viilaamista", mutta minusta tariffikyltti on nykyisellään tarpeeton, sillä itse HSL-logo bussin keulilla viestii kyllä erinomaisesti, mistä on kyse. Samalla bussin keula säilyy yksinkertaisena ja selkeälinjaisena.

----------


## Toni A.

Millos nuo Nobinan uudet Volvot saavat tilaajavärityksen vai jäävätkö yhtiön "uuteen" väritykseen?

----------


## jodo

> Millos nuo Nobinan uudet Volvot saavat tilaajavärityksen vai jäävätkö yhtiön "uuteen" väritykseen?


Niihinhän nimenomaan ei tule.

----------


## aulis

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Toni A.
> 
> 
> Millos nuo Nobinan uudet Volvot saavat tilaajavärityksen vai jäävätkö yhtiön "uuteen" väritykseen?
> 
> 
> Niihinhän nimenomaan ei tule.


Jostain luin (en muista, mistä) että Nobinan uudet Volvot maalataan mahdollisesti myöhemmin HSL-väreihin. Sen enempää tosin en muista, ja lisätiedot kiinnostavat minuakin.

----------


## jodo

> Jostain luin (en muista, mistä) että Nobinan uudet Volvot maalataan mahdollisesti myöhemmin HSL-väreihin. Sen enempää tosin en muista, ja lisätiedot kiinnostavat minuakin.


Mitäs järkeä siinä sitten muka olisi?   :Eek:

----------


## wade

> Jostain luin (en muista, mistä) että Nobinan uudet Volvot maalataan mahdollisesti myöhemmin HSL-väreihin.


Joo, Nobinan Lauttasaari-tiedotteessa sanottiin näin, mutta se tiedote nyt oli muutenkin vähän niin ja näin että ota siitä sitten selvää.

----------


## killerpop

Kovin montaa E94-mallin Ikarusta ei taida olla vielä HSL-värityksessä?

Lavian Autokorin Kauhajoen toimipisteellä valmistui VT #216.

Kuva: Arto Luhtala

----------


## killerpop

Olkoonkin vanha aihe, niin sopinee jutun jatkoksi oheinen kuva:

http://galerii.ytra.eu/displayimage.php?pos=-6915

Tiedä sitten, kuka matki ketä, mutta tämä modernisoitu väritys näyttää oikeastaan paljon paremmalta. 
Joka tapauksessa, jatkossa kun loppuunajetut "HSL-väriset" bussit kun toimitetaan Viroon, ne jatkanevat ympäristöön sopivina siellä.

----------


## vristo

HSL-hallituksen seuraavassa kokouksessa (27.03.2012) käsitetellään mm. seuraava asiaa:

HSL:N BUSSI- JA RAITIOLIIKENTEEN LINJANUMEROINNIN YHTENÄISTÄMINEN JA RUNKOLINJOJEN VÄRITYS 

Liitteenä on kuva runkolinjojen bussikaluston värityksestä (pdf).

----------


## 339-DF

Looginen ja järkevä numerointi.

Nyt olisi tilaisuus aloittaa uusi käytäntö jo elokuussa antamalla muuttuville linjoille 14 ja 18 tunnukset 36 ja 35. Olisivat linjassa 39:n kanssa, vastaisivat postinumerointia eivätkä veisi tilaa tulevilta raitiolinjoilta. Samoin uusi 15 tarvitsisi uuden numeron, vaikkapa 25.

Ja näyttää sitten Helsinkikin saavan omat "metrobussinsa". Enemmän noista oransseista autoista tulee kyllä mieleen metron liityntälinja.

----------


## Toni A.

Miten ois runko- (ja raitiolinjoille) Flirt-junien väritys tai sitten toisinpäin: loput Flirt-junat vielä ehtii oransseina, erottuisi "massasta", köyhän miehen metro.  :Laughing:  Ps. ei tarvitse ottaa vakavissaan.

----------


## vristo

> Ja näyttää sitten Helsinkikin saavan omat "metrobussinsa". Enemmän noista oransseista autoista tulee kyllä mieleen metron liityntälinja.


Assosiaatiohan on samankaltainen kuin vaikkapa Tukholmassa, jossa "stombussit" ovat samanvärisiä kuin SL:n raideliikenne.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...1e/Blabuss.JPG

----------


## Palomaa

> Miten ois runko- (ja raitiolinjoille) Flirt-junien väritys tai sitten toisinpäin: loput Flirt-junat vielä ehtii oransseina, erottuisi "massasta", köyhän miehen metro.  Ps. ei tarvitse ottaa vakavissaan.


Päin vastoin, sehän olisi rikkaan miehen metro, Flirtithän ovat paljon hienompia kuin esimerkiksi M200-kalusto..  :Laughing:

----------


## Toni A.

Niin no joo, onhan niissä sentään pehmeät penkit, kunnon infonäytöt pysäkkinäyttöjen lisäksi, wc, valvontakamerat, jne, mutta väritys on harvinaisen epäonnistunut, liian veeärrämäinen (vihreä), oranssi sopisi mainiosti. Aiheeseen liittyen: vihdoinkin yhtenäinen linjanumerointi!  :Redface:

----------


## Palomaa

> Niin no joo, onhan niissä sentään pehmeät penkit, kunnon infonäytöt pysäkkinäyttöjen lisäksi, wc, valvontakamerat, jne, mutta väritys on harvinaisen epäonnistunut, liian veeärrämäinen (vihreä), oranssi sopisi mainiosti. Aiheeseen liittyen: vihdoinkin yhtenäinen linjanumerointi!


No joo. Taas tuo runkolinjasto-väristys on mielestäni ruma, okei matkakorttikuorissa on sama oranssi, mitä sitten? Esimerkiksi vaaleanpunainen tai metallin punainen olisi parempi väri runkolinjastolle..

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:26 ----------

Minun mielestäni joku näistä, eniten punainen olisi parhain tuohon Runkolinjasto-väritykseksi sopiva: kuva

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- väritys on harvinaisen epäonnistunut, liian veeärrämäinen (vihreä) --


Ehkä pitäisi sanoa ennemmin, että VR:n väritys on liian YTV:mäinen. Flirtithän tilattiin vielä YTV:n aikaan, ja VR muutti värityksensä vasta sen jälkeen. Nyt kuitenkin "vihreänä juna-aikana" olisi ehkä syytä HSL:lläistää se värityskin. Tosin niin kauan kuin bussienkin värit ovat mitä sattuu, ei sillä ole niin väliä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:01 ----------




> Nyt olisi tilaisuus aloittaa uusi käytäntö jo elokuussa antamalla muuttuville linjoille 14 ja 18 tunnukset 36 ja 35. Olisivat linjassa 39:n kanssa, vastaisivat postinumerointia eivätkä veisi tilaa tulevilta raitiolinjoilta.


Tätä ehdotin minäkin aikaisemmin. Toisaalta suunnitelmassa lukee: "Raitioliikenteen laajentumiseen varaudutaan antamalla linjanumeroita 11 - 19 jatkossa vain bussilinjoille, jotka korvattaisiin raitioliikenteellä laajennussuunnitelmien toteutuessa." Siksi voisi puoltaa sitäkin, että 14 ja 18 numeroitaisiin nyt niin, että jatkavat ratikkana samalla numerolla. Saataisiin helpoksi nämä ratikkaprojektitkin: Ensin numeroidaan uusiksi, kun "eihän se ole kuin numero". Ja sitten päätetään ratikoista, kun "sehän on jo ratikan numerollakin".  :Smile:

----------


## Kani

> Liitteenä on kuva runkolinjojen bussikaluston värityksestä (pdf).


Toivottavasti linjakilvissä esimerkkinä oleva teksti "Lähtöpaikka Määränpää" on kuvan piirtäjän lapsus, ei kai lähtöpaikkaa sentään ole runkolinjoihinkaan tulossa.

----------


## ViviP

Mitenkähän Jokerin linjavärityksen mahtaa käydä. Jääköhän entiselleen vai muuttuuko oranssiksi. Ja jos minulta kysyttäisiin, niin äänestäisin kyllä vaaleanpunaisen runkobussin puolesta. Sitten kun ne jonoutuisivat ajossa, niin voisi murjaista että menevät peräkkäin kuin ison talon porsaat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitenkähän Jokerin linjavärityksen mahtaa käydä. Jääköhän entiselleen vai muuttuuko oranssiksi.


Muuttuu oranssiksi. Koko idea tässä runkolinjaprosessissa ja uudelleennumeroinnissa on, että Jokeri ei jää yksittäistapaukseksi. Ja on se 550 mainittu siellä ihan esimerkkinäkin runkolinjan numerosta.

----------


## Palomaa

> niin äänestäisin kyllä vaaleanpunaisen runkobussin puolesta. Sitten kun ne jonoutuisivat ajossa, niin voisi murjaista että menevät peräkkäin kuin ison talon porsaat.


 Haha  :Laughing:  naurahdin ääneen bussissa. Minun mielestä parhain runkolinjalle olisi metallinpunainen, koska se on vasta väri siniselle ja punainen erottuisi joukosta hienosti.

----------


## Overdriver

> Haha  naurahdin ääneen bussissa. Minun mielestä parhain runkolinjalle olisi metallinpunainen, koska se on vasta väri siniselle ja punainen erottuisi joukosta hienosti.


Eikö sinisen vastaväri ole oranssi, ja punainen vihreän?

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikö sinisen vastaväri ole oranssi, ja punainen vihreän?


On ja ei... Perinteisesti ottaen on, vaikka teoreettinen tarkastelu nykyään on eri mieltä.

RGB-väriavaruudessahan sinisen vastaväri on keltainen, punaisen syaani ja vihreän magenta.

Englanniksi aiheesta wikipediassa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complementary_colors

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Perinteisesti ottaen on, vaikka teoreettinen tarkastelu nykyään on eri mieltä.
> 
> RGB-väriavaruudessahan sinisen vastaväri on keltainen, punaisen syaani ja vihreän magenta.


RGB-väriavaruudella nyt ei ole mitään tekemistä ihmisen väriaistimuksen kanssa, vaan se on ainoastaan monitorien värillisen valon tuottamistekniikka. Sillä ei siis tässä asiassa ole merkitystä, kun puhutaan väreistä, jotka aurinko heijastaa bussin kyljestä ihmisen silmään. RGB-väriavaruuden vastaväreillä on merkitystä vain sen avaruuden sisällä, eli että kahden vastavärin yhdistelmä on valkoista valoa (tai harmaata, mutta harmaa on vain oikeastaan himmeämpi valkoinen). RGB-avaruus ei sinänsä ole mikään väriaistimuksen teoria. Sen toki täytyy olla kolmiulotteinen johtuen ihmisen trikromaattisesta näkökyvystä, mutta on enemmänkin teknisin ehdoin tehty ja standardoitu (sRGB) kuin ihmisen värikokemukseen perustuen määritetty.

CIELAB-avaruus (tai L*a*b*; kuva alla) taas on rakennettu niin, että se vastaisi ihmisen väriaistimusta (aivojen aistima väri; XYZ-avaruus eli CIE 1931 taas kertoo silmän reseptorien aistimuksesta paremmin). Mutta sekään ei ole tässä tapauksessa välttämättä oikea vastaus, kuten kuvasta voi huomata. CIELABin tärkein idea on, että värien "etäisyys" toisistaan on saman suuruinen.

Ainoa "oikea" vastaus vastaväreihin on kysyä ihmisiltä, mitkä ovat vastavärejä (esim. antaa yksi väri, jolle pitää valita monesta eri vaihtoehdosta "vastakkaisin"). Siitä voidaan sitten muodostaa tilastollinen päätelmä, mitä väriä yleisimmin ihmiset pitävät jonkin vastavärinä. Se taas ei ole enää väri- tai kuvatekniikkaa vaan estetiikkaa. Periaatteessa kahden vastavärin sotkeminen toisiinsa kuitenkin lähentelee usein neutraalia harmaata (tai valkoista tai mustaa). Mutta eri värintuottotekniikoista johtuen harmaata voi syntyä erilaisista väriyhdistelmistä tekniikasta riippuen.

----------


## tlajunen

> RGB-väriavaruudella nyt ei ole mitään tekemistä ihmisen väriaistimuksen kanssa, vaan se on ainoastaan monitorien värillisen valon tuottamistekniikka.


Tarkalleen ottaen en tuollaista väittänytkään, mutta RGB:n mainitseminen asiayhteydessä oli kieltämättä hämäävää. Teoreettisuudella tarkoitin esimerkiksi sitä, että jaetaan näkyvän valoympyräksi, ja jaetaan se tasan (tai logaritmisesti) aallonpituuksiin. Tällöin löytyy periaatteessa "teoreettinen vastaväri".

----------


## hezec

Photoshoppasin tässä aikani kuluksi luonnoksen siitä, miltä metro-oranssi Flirt voisi suunnilleen näyttää. Ei ollenkaan hullumman näköinen, vaikka itse sanonkin. Sisätiloissakin voisi varmaan hyödyntää oranssia ja tummanharmaata. Sitten kun vielä saisi asemille oranssit tolpat ja linjakarttaan jotakin erottuvampaa kuin ohuen mustan viivan ja laatikoita... no, aina voi haaveilla.


(Alkuperäinen kuva. Linjakilpi on vetäisty hihasta.)

----------


## zige94

> Photoshoppasin tässä aikani kuluksi luonnoksen siitä, miltä metro-oranssi Flirt voisi suunnilleen näyttää. Ei ollenkaan hullumman näköinen, vaikka itse sanonkin. Sisätiloissakin voisi varmaan hyödyntää oranssia ja tummanharmaata. Sitten kun vielä saisi asemille oranssit tolpat ja linjakarttaan jotakin erottuvampaa kuin ohuen mustan viivan ja laatikoita... no, aina voi haaveilla.


Ei hullumman näkönen kyllä.. Mutta pitääkö silti tunkea sitä oranssia joka paikkaan? Miksei vaikka oranssia muistuttava, eli punainen. Tämä sopisi omasta mielestäni paremmin runkolinjastolle. Pidetään metron oransseina ja ratikat vihreinä. Palomaan värittämä punainen runkobussi vaikutti kyllä hienoilta, eri asia tietysti miltä luonnossa näyttää, mutta mielummin punainen kuin oranssi  :Smile: 

Ps. Tuo kuva näyttää enemmän punaiselta kuin oranssilta, tai sitten punavihersokeus mikä lie iskee taas, kun on noin kirkkaatvärit tuossa  :Very Happy:

----------


## hezec

Pointti on nimenomaan käyttää samaa väriä kaikilla runkolinjoilla liikennevälineestä riippumatta, jotta ne on helppo mieltää saman brändin osiksi. Ihmisillä on metrosta yleisesti melko positiivinen mielikuva, jota ei haluta turhaan muuttaa, joten siksi oranssi. 

Ketjuun linkatussa PDF:ssä mainitaan viralliseksi runkobussien väriksi RAL 2009 ("Traffic orange"), jonka RGB-muunnosta käytin kuvaani. Kieltämättä se näyttää melko punaiselta, mutta toisaalta niin näyttävät myös uudet kyltit metroasemilla. Oletan, että kyseessä on sama sävy. Eikä muutos punaiseen päin vanhasta metrosta ole omastakaan mielestäni huono asia. Kunhan se on kaikkialla sama.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitä ovat runkolinjat?

----------


## Samppa

> Mitä ovat runkolinjat?


Olisiko näistä apua?
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...israportti.pdf 
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...ma_2011_27.pdf

----------


## zige94

> Tässäpä vielä kuvina nuo Veoliat


Näyttävät upeilta noin. Tuollaisia katselisi täällä mielummin kuin HSL-rumillaväreillä olevia autoja... Ps. Kuka tuota "Miskan kalustolistat" -listoja hoitaa ja päivittää? Siellä on koko ajan ollut jostain syystä #1203 ja #1204 merkittyinä PKS, vaikka ovat koko ajan olleet Seinäjoella...

----------


## vristo

> Näyttävät upeilta noin. Tuollaisia katselisi täällä mielummin kuin HSL-rumillaväreillä olevia autoja...


Missä nuo Veolia 1203 ja 1204 liikennöivät? Ei nimittäin selviä autojen väristä mitenkään. Sensijaan ei ole epäselvää, missä alueen sopimusliikenteessä Veolia 523 liikennöi. Se on yhtenäisen tilaajavärien tarkoitus. Veolia 1205 on tilapäisväreissä, joka on tarkoitukseensa hyväksyttävissä.

----------


## Samppa

> Kuka tuota "Miskan kalustolistat" -listoja hoitaa ja päivittää?


Ennen vanhaan tuo kysymys taidettiin esittää muodossa: "Mikä oli Sepeteuksen poikien isän nimi?"

----------


## zige94

> Missä nuo Veolia 1203 ja 1204 liikennöivät? Ei nimittäin selviä autojen väristä mitenkään. Sensijaan ei ole epäselvää, missä alueen sopimusliikenteessä Veolia 523 liikennöi. Se on yhtenäisen tilaajavärien tarkoitus. Veolia 1205 on tilapäisväreissä, joka on tarkoitukseensa hyväksyttävissä.


Jos tuo nyt oli kysymys missä nuo liikennöivät, niin Seinäjoella... Jos ei, niin vastasin silti.

Ketä oikeasti kiinnostaa minkä alueen sopimusliikenteessä joku bussi liikennöi? Veikkaan että harvaa rivikansalaista mokoma asia kiinnostaa. Omasta mielestäni katukuva muuttuu selkeästi ja liikaa jos jokaikinen bussi on HSL-väreissä. Ei se nykyinenkään väripaletti ole hienoa, mutta kun saataisiin jokainen bussi oman liikennöitsijän väreihin. Tai edes parempi tilaajaväritys kuin joku sininen etuosa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tuo nyt oli kysymys


Retorinen kysymys Wikipediassa

----------


## tlajunen

> Ketä oikeasti kiinnostaa minkä alueen sopimusliikenteessä joku bussi liikennöi? Veikkaan että harvaa rivikansalaista mokoma asia kiinnostaa.


Harvaa rivikansalaista kiinnostaa sekään, mikä firma liikennöi mitäkin linjaa, tai ylipäätään mitä bussifirmoja on olemassa.

----------


## hylje

> Omasta mielestäni katukuva muuttuu selkeästi ja liikaa jos jokaikinen bussi on HSL-väreissä.


Mielestäni ei muutu liikaa, muutos on hyvään suuntaan. Sininen ja kaari ovat hyvännäköisiä. Matkustajaa ei pitäisi kiinnostaa kuin se, että hän pääsee perille luotettavasti ja kätevästi: tämän lupauksen tekee ja sen toteutumista valvoo HSL. Siis HSL-bussilla mennään, ja HSL-bussi näyttää HSL-bussilta.

Tilanne olisi aivan eri, jos seudullinen joukkoliikenne olisi yhä yksityisfirmojen keskenään järjestämä. Silloinkin saattaisi vain olla, että yhteistyötä halutaan markkinoida yhteisellä ulkonäöllä ja palvelulupauksella Matkahuollon tapaan. Yhteistä kakkua kasvattamalla oma viipalekin kasvaa.

----------


## vristo

> Ketä oikeasti kiinnostaa minkä alueen sopimusliikenteessä joku bussi liikennöi?


Joukkoliikenteen asiakkaita. Näki HSL-värisen bussin sitten Eirassa, Santahaminassa, Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentällä tai Nuuksion metsissä, tietää heti, mitkä liput siinä kelpaavat, mistä löytyy niiden hintatiedot sekä muu oleellinen informaatio. 

Kun juot vaikkapa Valion maitoa, tuskin sinuakaan kiinnostaa, onko se Veera-lehmän maitoa, vaan taattua ja laadukasta Valion maitoa. Se on brändi, kuten HSL:kin on "The" Helsingin Seudun Liikenne.

----------


## Nak

Tavan tallaaja tuskin erottaa HSL väriä muista väreistä, ainakaan vielä. HSL ei myöskään ole brändi, vielä, kun kaikki bussit ovat HKL:n busseja, väristä välittämättä... 

Nyt kun tähän väritysjuttuun alkaa tottumaan = niitä alkaa olemaan liikenteessä se on ihan ok ajatus, väritys itsessään voisi olla erilainen, nykyinen on yksinkertaisesti tylsä  :Sad:

----------


## vristo

> HSL ei myöskään ole brändi,


Kyllä HSL:n tavoite on rakentua brändiksi ja mä olen sitä mieltä, että hyvässä mallissa mennään tällä hetkellä. Vanhat HKL ja YTV alkavat olla jo historiaa ihmisten mielissäkin.

HSL:n yksi strategoista on johdonmukaisesti: "Yhtenäisen HSL-brändin tuominen kaikkiin asiakkaan kosketuspintoihin ja palveluprosesseihin myymälöissä, liikenteessä, palvelupisteissä, matkustajainformaatiossa ja verkossa". Tämä näkyy esimerkiksi siinä, että metrojunien infotarroja (mm. linjakaavio, turvallisuusohjeet) on uusittu HSL-brändin mukaisiksi.

HSL:N VIESTINTÄSTRATEGIA (ppt)

----------


## Hape

Vristo, kirjoitat asiaa!  HSL on muotoutumassa brändiksi niinkuin HKL oli aikoinaan. Yhteistariffi ja TYV eivät oikein muotoutuneet omiksi brändeikseen.

Koen HSL'n sinivalkoisen maalauksen onnistuneeksi, moderniksi. Runkobussien oranssi/valoinen on siitä kehitelmä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä HSL:n tavoite on rakentua brändiksi ja mä olen sitä mieltä, että hyvässä mallissa mennään tällä hetkellä. Vanhat HKL ja YTV alkavat olla jo historiaa ihmisten mielissäkin.
> 
> HSL:n yksi strategoista on johdonmukaisesti: "Yhtenäisen HSL-brändin tuominen kaikkiin asiakkaan kosketuspintoihin ja palveluprosesseihin myymälöissä, liikenteessä, palvelupisteissä, matkustajainformaatiossa ja verkossa". Tämä näkyy esimerkiksi siinä, että metrojunien infotarroja (mm. linjakaavio, turvallisuusohjeet) on uusittu HSL-brändin mukaisiksi.


Nyt on taas pakko täsmentää, kun tästä aina liikkuu kauhea virheellisiä käsityksiä: Nuo kaikki yllä eivät ole brändiä, vaan brändin visuaalisia ilmenemismuotoja. Markkinoinnin tutkimuksessa brändi-käsite tarkoittaa sitä, minkälainen laatukokemus sinun mieleesi muodostuu, kun kohtaat noita ilmenemismuotoja. Tämä on tärkeätä muistaa, koska huonoon laatuun ei voi yhdistää hyvää brändiä. Brändi lähtee siis siitä, että on lupaus täyttää asiakkaan tarpeet, tietyllä tavalla. Yhtenäinen visuaalinen brändiviestintä sitten tarkoittaa, että se pelkkä visuaalinen ilmentymä samalla on lupaus siitä laadusta.

Tätä saattaa moni tarkoittaakin puhuessaan brändistä, mutta se tulee usein hyvin huonosti esiin.

Mutta tällä hetkellä HSL:n brändi ei ole kovin vahva, kun siihen muun muassa liittyy bussit, jotka kulkevat miten sattuu, milloin etuajassa, milloin myöhässä.

----------


## ipeniemela

> tällä hetkellä HSL:n brändi ei ole kovin vahva, kun siihen muun muassa liittyy bussit, jotka kulkevat miten sattuu, milloin etuajassa, milloin myöhässä.


Eihän tämä ole tilaajan, vaan liikennöitsijän vika.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eihän tämä ole tilaajan, vaan liikennöitsijän vika.


On se tilaajan, koska tilaaja määrää ehdot, joilla liikennettä suoritetaan. Tilaaja esimerkiksi sallii täysin etuajassa kulkevat bussit. Tilaajan velvollisuus on myös järjestää liikenneväylät sellaisiksi, että aikataulussaan kulkeva liikenne on mahdollista. Ja tilaaja siitä on myös vastuussa asiakkaalle eli matkustajalle, koska se brändikin on tilaajan. Olipa se siis todellisuudessa kenen tahansa vika, se on HSL:n vika.

Vertaus: jos iPhonestasi menee piirilevy rikki, onko se sinun mielestäsi Applen vika vai Foxconnin vika? Kummalle valittaisit asiasta?

----------


## Palomaa

> iPhonestasi menee piirilevy rikki, onko se sinun mielestäsi Applen vika vai Foxconnin vika?


Itse soitin Applen huoltoon kun puhelin hajosi. Off-topiciks menee jo.. Eli takaisin aiheeseen.

Tältä se runkolinjasto-väritys VOISI näyttää Veolian tarrat päällä..
Väritys on siis tehty bussisimulaattoriin, mutta pointtini on se että miltä se VOISI näyttää ja varmaan näyttääkin?
Tässä on vielä helppo spekuloida kun ei ole vielä ainuttakaan autoa liikenteessä, ei voi tietää millaisia visuaalisointeja tulee esim. Jokerille..

----------


## vristo

HSL:llä on näköjään tällainen materiaalipankki, josta löytyy mm. ohjeet tilaajaväritykseen:

Materiaalipankki

tilaajaohjeisto liikennoitsijat (pdf)

----------


## Palomaa

> HSL:llä on näköjään tällainen materiaalipankki, josta löytyy mm. ohjeet tilaajaväritykseen:
> 
> Materiaalipankki
> 
> tilaajaohjeisto liikennoitsijat (pdf)


Minulle tämä tuli tarpeeseen, kiitos.

----------


## Jusa

Kuinkahan paljon noita tilaajavärityksessä olevia busseja on HSL alueella?
Onko mitään tilastoja olemassa liikennöitsijöittäin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuinkahan paljon noita tilaajavärityksessä olevia busseja on HSL alueella?
> Onko mitään tilastoja olemassa liikennöitsijöittäin.


On, tosin Veolian 1206 ja 1207 puuttuvat vielä sivuiltani.

----------


## Jusa

> On, tosin Veolian 1206 ja 1207 puuttuvat vielä sivuiltani.


Hieno lista: 109 + 2 bussia
Paljonkohan tuo on paljoudesta %

----------


## zige94

> Hieno lista: 109 + 2 bussia
> Paljonkohan tuo on paljoudesta %


8%?  :Laughing:  Mutta nyt syksyllähän tulee pyöristettynä tuplasti HSL-väritteisiä autoja lisää. Tarkkaa lukua en nyt muista, mutta Nobinallehan pelkästään tuli se reilu 81autoa, siihen PL:n uudet autot joita taisi olla vähän päälle 10 jne.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 8%?  Mutta nyt syksyllähän tulee pyöristettynä tuplasti HSL-väritteisiä autoja lisää. Tarkkaa lukua en nyt muista, mutta Nobinallehan pelkästään tuli se reilu 81autoa, siihen PL:n uudet autot joita taisi olla vähän päälle 10 jne.


112 uutta autoa tulee syksyllä, näistä 81 Nobinalle ja 31 Pohjolan Liikenteelle.

----------


## Palomaa

> 112 uutta autoa tulee syksyllä, näistä 81 Nobinalle ja 31 Pohjolan Liikenteelle.


Ja kuinka monta tulee 1. Tammikuuta mennessä?

----------


## Palomaa

Tein tuon "Runkolinja"-värityksen nivel-bussiin, se voisi puolestaan näyttää tältä, ei hassumman näköinen Volvo 7900 Diesel/Gas-nivelen päällä vaikka Paint-ohjelmalla tehtykin.

----------


## aulis

Omasta mielestäni runkobussien tulisi olla taakse asti oransseja. Erottuisivat siten helposti takaakin, ja sopisi paremmin (ainakin minun mielestäni) nivelbussiin se väri, ja olisi yhteneväisempi metroon. Ja jos (runko)ratikoistakin tulevaisuudessa tehdään oransseja, tai kaupunkijunista, niin niihin en todellakaan uskoisi tulevan mitään valkoista perää, joten runkobussi vaikuttaisi hyvin hölmöltä valkoisella takaosalla, rikkoisi muuten melko onnistuneen brändin (olettaen siis että kaupunkijunista ja/tai runko-/pikaratikoista tulisi myös oransseja).

----------


## Palomaa

> Omasta mielestäni runkobussien tulisi olla taakse asti oransseja. Erottuisivat siten helposti takaakin, ja sopisi paremmin (ainakin minun mielestäni) nivelbussiin se väri, ja olisi yhteneväisempi metroon. Ja jos (runko)ratikoistakin tulevaisuudessa tehdään oransseja, tai kaupunkijunista, niin niihin en todellakaan uskoisi tulevan mitään valkoista perää, joten runkobussi vaikuttaisi hyvin hölmöltä valkoisella takaosalla, rikkoisi muuten melko onnistuneen brändin (olettaen siis että kaupunkijunista ja/tai runko-/pikaratikoista tulisi myös oransseja).


Samallahan voitaisiin puhuta että miksi bussien väritystä ei ole jatkettu taakse asti siniseksi, muutenhan siinä ei olisi mitään järkeä että bussit ovat puoliksi sinisiä ja runkobussit ovat täysin oransseja joka on mielestäni rumaa.. Jo pelkkä ajatus koko-oranssista havisuttaa..

----------


## aulis

> Samallahan voitaisiin puhuta että miksi bussien väritystä ei ole jatkettu taakse asti siniseksi, muutenhan siinä ei olisi mitään järkeä että bussit ovat puoliksi sinisiä ja runkobussit ovat täysin oransseja joka on mielestäni rumaa.. Jo pelkkä ajatus koko-oranssista havisuttaa..


Ainoa järki oranssille värille on mielestäni yhteneväisyys metroon, joka tekeekin jo yksin siitä todella hyvän valinnan. (En ota kantaa nyt siihen, oliko alunperin oranssi paras valinta metrolle.) Runkobussien tulisi matkustajien mielissä olla lähempänä raideliikennettä kuin muita busseja, siksi ei ole mielestäni järkeä tehdä runkobussin värityksestä täysin tavallisen bussin värityksen kopiota (muodoltaan), muuttaen vain väriä.

Tiivistettynä, runkobussin ei tulisi olla bussi joka on vähän niinkuin metro, vaan yksi tehokkaan metromaisen liikenteen kuljetusmuoto, jolla vain satutaan käyttämään samanlaisia ajoneuvoja kuin tavallisilla bussilinjoilla. Onko Jokeribussi luonteeltaan lähempänä metroa vai Espoon linjaa 43? Samanpituisia linjoja suunnilleen ovat kaikki kolme.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ainoa järki oranssille värille on mielestäni yhteneväisyys metroon, joka tekeekin jo yksin siitä todella hyvän valinnan. (En ota kantaa nyt siihen, oliko alunperin oranssi paras valinta metrolle.) Runkobussien tulisi matkustajien mielissä olla lähempänä raideliikennettä kuin muita busseja, siksi ei ole mielestäni järkeä tehdä runkobussin värityksestä täysin tavallisen bussin värityksen kopiota (muodoltaan), muuttaen vain väriä.
> 
> Tiivistettynä, runkobussin ei tulisi olla bussi joka on vähän niinkuin metro, vaan yksi tehokkaan metromaisen liikenteen kuljetusmuoto, jolla vain satutaan käyttämään samanlaisia ajoneuvoja kuin tavallisilla bussilinjoilla. Onko Jokeribussi luonteeltaan lähempänä metroa vai Espoon linjaa 43? Samanpituisia linjoja suunnilleen ovat kaikki kolme.


Minun mielestäni Jokeria ei voida verrata mihinkään muuhun kuin ehkä h58/B, EHKÄ. Mutta Jokerihan saa raiteet alleensa jossai vaiheessa tulevaisuutta, eli sinne odottelemaan siis. Mielenkiinto herää siinä kohtaa että minkä värisiksi ne tulevat raitovaunut maalataan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Knightrider

> Minun mielestäni Jokeria ei voida verrata mihinkään muuhun kuin ehkä h58/B, EHKÄ. Mutta Jokerihan saa raiteet alleensa jossai vaiheessa tulevaisuutta, eli sinne odottelemaan siis. Mielenkiinto herää siinä kohtaa että minkä värisiksi ne tulevat raitovaunut maalataan.


Retro-värisiksi tietysti!

----------


## hmikko

> Retro-värisiksi tietysti!


On näköjään saatu samaan kuvaan Terassitalo, joka rakennettiin 1992-94, ja retroväritys, joka hävisi luemma 1995.

----------


## chauffer

> Muuttuu oranssiksi. Koko idea tässä runkolinjaprosessissa ja uudelleennumeroinnissa on, että Jokeri ei jää yksittäistapaukseksi. Ja on se 550 mainittu siellä ihan esimerkkinäkin runkolinjan numerosta.


Tuli tässä mieleen että paljonkohan tuli maksamaan tuo alkuperäinen Jokeri-brändin luominen, autojen ja pysäkkien värityksineen kaikkineen? Ja nyt kaikki tuo romutetaan, tuskin nuo pysäkitkään jäävät nykyisiin väreihin...  :Eek:  hullua mielestäni...

----------


## zige94

> Tuli tässä mieleen että paljonkohan tuli maksamaan tuo alkuperäinen Jokeri-brändin luominen, autojen ja pysäkkien värityksineen kaikkineen? Ja nyt kaikki tuo romutetaan, tuskin nuo pysäkitkään jäävät nykyisiin väreihin...  hullua mielestäni...


Niin, mitenköhän noiden pysäkkien käy? Iha hyvä tapa tuo on ollut että Jokeri -pysäkki eroaa normaalista... Eikai Jokeri -pysäkeistä sentään oransseja tule...

----------


## ultrix

> Niin, mitenköhän noiden pysäkkien käy? Iha hyvä tapa tuo on ollut että Jokeri -pysäkki eroaa normaalista... Eikai Jokeri -pysäkeistä sentään oransseja tule...


Oikeastaan olisi aika helmee, jos runkolinjojen pysäkki olisi ilmeeltään sellainen köyhän miehen metroasema. Pysäkkinimiopasteet oranssissa nauhassa jne.

----------


## Knightrider

Näin metromaiselle liikenteelle tarvitaan tietysti metroaseman tasoiset pysäkit lippuhalleineen! Vielä, jos HelB tarjoaa LE-mallisia telejä, eihän sitä enää erotakaan metrosta, kun molemmissa tapauksessa ihmiset rynnivät yhtä aikaa sisään ja ulos. Nyt mukana on vain portaat ja kapeampi ovi (kaksilehtinenkin saattaa jäädä aika kapeaksi, kun portaissa pitää väistää vastaantulevia). Kaupunkimatkustajat ole tottuneet kurkkimaan portaikon yläpäähän, onko sieltä joku tulossa eikä sisätiloissa mahtune odotella sisääntuleviakaan, saatika sitten että siihenkään kukaan tottuisi.

----------


## tohpeeri

Jokeripysäkkien informaatio on huonoissa kantimissa. Niillä "pysähtyy" edelleen linjoja joita ei ole kulkenut aika päiviin kuten 54B tai o1N, toisaalta esim. linjoista 512K ja 39N ei ole mitään mainintaa. Kohta kun linjat 39A ja 539 menevät historiaan ja uutena linjana tulee ainakin 39B informaatio vääristyy lisää. Kysyin asiasta taannoin HSL:tä ja sain vastauksen, että taho joka niitä hoitaa on  asiasta perillä mutta kun se taulujen vaihtaminen on niin hankalaa ja kallista!

----------


## bussifriikki

Pikainen kysymys:

Eiks STA:n busseissa ollut se sarjanumero kanssa bussin katossa?

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Pikainen kysymys:
> 
> Eiks STA:n busseissa ollut se sarjanumero kanssa bussin katossa?


Kyllähän niissä oli. Itsekin nähnyt joskus mutta oliko HKL:llä katossa numerot?

----------


## Palomaa

> Kyllähän niissä oli. Itsekin nähnyt joskus mutta oliko HKL:llä katossa numerot?


Oli muistaakseni, ja on kai vieläkin osissa vanhoissa nyk. HelBin autoissa?

----------


## citybus

> Oli muistaakseni, ja on kai vieläkin osissa vanhoissa nyk. HelBin autoissa?


Vain STA:n, ei HKL:n.

----------


## Palomaa

> Vain STA:n, ei HKL:n.


Asia selvä, kiitos tarkennuksesta.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Oli muistaakseni, ja on kai vieläkin osissa vanhoissa nyk. HelBin autoissa?


Nykyisissä HelBin uusissa autoissa, ainakin HSL värisissä Scaloissa oli jotain erikoista katolla, en muista tarkkaan oliko HelBin logo vai auton numero vai peräti molemmat.

----------


## hmikko

> Oikeastaan olisi aika helmee, jos runkolinjojen pysäkki olisi ilmeeltään sellainen köyhän miehen metroasema. Pysäkkinimiopasteet oranssissa nauhassa jne.


Näinhän nimenomaan pitäisi tehdä, jos on tarkoitus brändäämisellä liittää runkolinjat metron kanssa samaan nippuun ja hyötyä järjestelmän helppolukuisuudesta, siis siitä että kaikki tajuavat oranssin tarkoittavan tiheää vuoroväliä ja nopeaa reittiä. Noin puhtaasti visuaalisesti tässä on vähän se ongelma, että metron kyltit ja junat on aikanaan suunniteltu kokonaisuutena asemien kanssa. Oranssi on siellä suunnilleen ainoa väriläiskä muuten lähes täysin harmaan ja valkoisen sävyisillä asemilla. Bussipysäkeillä asia ei tietysti ole näin, eikä oranssi ei toimi samalla tavalla, vaan saattaa helposti näyttää räikeältä ja levottomalta.

----------


## Tuomas

Hakaniemestä tulee ensiksi mieleen sininen väri, Sörnäisistä keltainen, Itäkeskusta hallitsee punatiili, Rautatientoria vaaleanruskeat sävyt. Helposti voisi kuvitella, että maanalaisille asemille on alkuaikoina pyritty valitsemaan erilaiset värimaailmat niiden erottamiseksi toisistaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Hakaniemestä tulee ensiksi mieleen sininen väri, Sörnäisistä keltainen, Itäkeskusta hallitsee punatiili, Rautatientoria vaaleanruskeat sävyt. Helposti voisi kuvitella, että maanalaisille asemille on alkuaikoina pyritty valitsemaan erilaiset värimaailmat niiden erottamiseksi toisistaan.


Varmaan tulee mieleen juu, mutta jos katsot, niin erilaisia harmaita pintoja noissakin on hyvin suuri osa. Ne antavat oranssille reilusti tilaa erottua. Bussipysäkeillä oranssin taustana olisi itse asiassa aika usein lehtivihreää (mistä oranssi tietty kyllä erottuu), vaikka Suomessa vähemmän usein kuin etelämpänä.

----------


## PSi

> -- Iha hyvä tapa tuo on ollut että Jokeri -pysäkki eroaa normaalista--


Miksi? Eihän Jokeri ole kuin tavallinen seutulinja jota ajetaan tavanomaista paremmalla kalustolla ja jolla on pysäkkejä vähän harvemmassa kun muilla linjoilla? Jokeri-pysäkin tolpan nenässä on liikennemerkki 531, toisinaan myös merkki 532 ja näiden lisäksi joku Jokeri-symboli. Ihan niinkuin Jokeri ei olisi paikallisliikenteen eikä kaukoliikenteen bussi vaan ihan jotain muuta. Alempana tolpassa on luettelo linjoista, osa linjoista on vanhan HKL:n logon vieressä, osa YTV:n logon vieressä ja sitten on jokeri-symboli ja linja 550. Eikö seutubussit ja jokeri ole molemmat ex-YTV:n linjoja jolla kelpaa YTV/HSL:n liput? Jos meillä olisi raide-jokeri tai HSL:n ulkopuolinen taho ja tariffit linjaa 550 liikennöimässä niin jotenkin tämän erikoisuuden tavottelun ymmärtäsin, mutta ei -- bussilinja muiden joukossa, ehkä tavanomaista paremmin ja paremmalla kalustolla liikenöity vaan -- eikö niin? HSL halusi kaikki seutu(?)bussit pois liikennöitsijöiden väreistä, ja tilalle sinivalkoisen "univormun". Eikö Jokeri-bussien erilainen väritys ole täysin ristiriidassa tätä sinivalkoista ajatusmaailmaa vastaan?

pekka

----------


## hylje

Ei Jokeri ole tavanomainen bussilinja, se on runkolinja. Jota ajetaan bussilla. Toimintaperiaate on sama kuin vanhoilla runkolinjoilla metrolla ja lähijunilla: selkeä, vahva linja. Mutta joka ajetaan bussilla.

----------


## ViviP

Tarkoittaako yhtenäinen väritys kaluston uusimista kokonaan? Milloin koko kalusto on uusissa maaleissa? Vähän hassulta tuntuisi, että vanhoja bussinraaskuja alettaisiin maalaata, kun työ maksaa varmaan enemmän kuin bussilla on (romuraudan) arvoa.

----------


## sm3

> Tarkoittaako yhtenäinen väritys kaluston uusimista kokonaan? Milloin koko kalusto on uusissa maaleissa? Vähän hassulta tuntuisi, että vanhoja bussinraaskuja alettaisiin maalaata, kun työ maksaa varmaan enemmän kuin bussilla on (romuraudan) arvoa.


Kaikki *uudet* autot maalataan tilaajaväreihin.

----------


## chauffer

> Tarkoittaako yhtenäinen väritys kaluston uusimista kokonaan? Milloin koko kalusto on uusissa maaleissa? Vähän hassulta tuntuisi, että vanhoja bussinraaskuja alettaisiin maalaata, kun työ maksaa vermaan enemmän kuin bussilla on (romuraudan) arvoa.


Esim. tänä vuonna Hsl alueelle tulee yli 80 uutta autoa jotka tietysti uusissa väreissä. Vanhoja autoja poistuu tietty sitä mukaa kun uusia tulee, ja vahjoja maalataan/teipataan hsl väreihin suurempien peltitöiden yhteydessä. Näin ainakin Helbillä. Ja vasta 31 Helbin autoa on Hsl-väreissä, eli kyllä siihen vuosia menee ennenkuin kaikki on yhtenäisissä väreissä, siis sinisiä ja oransseja  :Laughing:

----------


## ViviP

Ok, kiitos vastauksista. Tulevaa, vähemmän kirjavaa aikaa odotellen, Vivi  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Toivoa sopisi, että jossain vaiheessa tilaajaväritykseen aletaan painostaa vähän voimakkaammin, esimerkiksi kilpailupisteillä. Tämä olisi järkevää, kun tilaajaväritys alkaa lähestyä 50 prosentin peittoa. Jossain vaiheessa sen merkitys kasvaa niin suuriksi, että vanhoja värejä aletaan vieroksua.

----------


## chauffer

> Nykyisissä HelBin uusissa autoissa, ainakin HSL värisissä Scaloissa oli jotain erikoista katolla, en muista tarkkaan oliko HelBin logo vai auton numero vai peräti molemmat.


Kyllä siellä on molemmat

HKL:n autoissa eikä Helbin muissa autoissa ei ole katolla mitään, vain HSL-värjätyissä, ja vanhoissa STA:n autoissa on  :Cool:

----------


## Koala

Olenko mä ainoa jota häiritsee näissä tilaajaväreissä se että liikennöitsijän antama bussin numero on liikennöitsijästä riippumatta samassa paikassa samalla fontilla jne? Nyt se näyttää siltä kuin kyseessä olisi esim. "HSL:n auto 24". Ja sitten "HSL:llä" voi olla monta samannumeroista autoa...

Ehkä mä olen vaan tyhmä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Olenko mä ainoa jota häiritsee näissä tilaajaväreissä se että liikennöitsijän antama bussin numero on liikennöitsijästä riippumatta samassa paikassa samalla fontilla jne? Nyt se näyttää siltä kuin kyseessä olisi esim. "HSL:n auto 24". Ja sitten "HSL:llä" voi olla monta samannumeroista autoa...


Et ole ainoa. Jotain selvyyttä asiaan olisi minustakin kiva saada, esimerkiksi (parin) alkukirjaimen muodossa. Tai vaikka numeron.

----------


## Karosa

Kuten T24, TL24, TLL24, ja vastaavasti VT1219 tai jotain tuommoista?

----------


## Nak

> Kuten T24, TL24, TLL24, ja vastaavasti VT1219 tai jotain tuommoista?


Onko sillä nyt mitään väliä, kun linjaa h16 ajaa vain yhden firman auto 24. Hsl:ssä ei tarvitse olla kummoinen sherlokki, selvittääkseen kenen bussi on kyseessä palautteen tullessa. Varsinkaan kun väittäisin, että suurimmassa osassa palautteita ei edes mainita auton numeroa  :Smile:  

Ehkäpä tuohon eteenkin voisi lisätä yhteistyössä ja liikennöitsijätarrat

----------


## chauffer

Onhan niitäkin tapauksia että esim. hallisivulla kastelet jonkun ja silloin nähdään vain auton numero, ei linjanumeroa..  :Laughing:  Kenen piikkiin se laitetaan kun esim. Veolia nyt numeroi autot Helbin tapaan? Ja Pohjolalla ja Nobinalla alkaa olla samoja numeroita jne... Mielestäni auton numeron vieressä pitäisi selkeästi lukea liikennöitsijän nimi...

----------


## aki

Munkin mielestä liikennöitsijän nimi saisi olla selkeämmin esillä varsinkin nyt kun tilaajavärisiä autoja on eri firmoilla samoilla kylkinumeroilla. Ilmeisesti liikennöitsijän nimen näkymistä on haluttu minimoida ihan tarkoituksella, halutaan luoda matkustajalle vahva mielikuva 'HSL-busseista'. Kun tällaista brändiä luodaan, niin eikö silloin olisi ollut parempi että HSL myös päättää autojen kylkinumeroinnista? Kaikki uudet tilaajaväriset autot oltaisiin siis numeroitu järjestyksessä liikennöitsijästä riippumatta, numerointi olisi voinut pohjautua HKL-aikaiseen vuosilukuun perustuvaan numerointiin jota nyt käyttää Helb ja Veolia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Yksi mahdollisuus olisi se, että bussin numeron edessä tai jäljessä on kirjain tai numero ilmaisemassa, mikä liikennöitsijä on kyseessä. Esim. Nobinan bussin 877 tunnus voisi olla 1-877, 877-1, A877 tai 877A ja HelB:n bussin 1301 tunnus 2-1301, 1301-2, B1301, 1301B jne. Tällöin numerot eivät mene sekaisin, vaikka liikennöitsijän tunnusta ei näkisikään.

----------


## Koala

> Onko sillä nyt mitään väliä, kun linjaa h16 ajaa vain yhden firman auto 24.


Alihankinta? Jos vaikka Veolia ajaa linjaa X autolla 1207 mutta HelB heittää sitä pari sivua autolla 1207 ym. Ja ainakin jos soittaa varikolle palautemielessä on aina kysytty "muistatko auton numeroa".

----------


## zige94

> Ja ainakin jos soittaa varikolle palautemielessä on aina kysytty "muistatko auton numeroa".


Ja itse ainakin olen ihan HSL:n sivujen kautta laitettuihin palautteisiin laittanut autonnumeron jos se on mieleen jäänyt, tai jos on ollut kyydissä ollessani jokin asia josta olen halunnut palautetta laittaa, olen tarkoituksella pois jäädessäni katsonut auton numeron. Enkä ole katsonut numeroa sen vuoksi että olen harrastaja, itseäni ei kiinnosta millä numeron autolla menen. Numero on vilkaistu ainoastaan palautteen vuoksi (joita ei ole onneksi tarvinnut pitkiin aikoihin laittaa koska en bussilla ole pahemmin kulkenut).

----------


## Nak

> Alihankinta? Jos vaikka Veolia ajaa linjaa X autolla 1207 mutta HelB heittää sitä pari sivua autolla 1207 ym. Ja ainakin jos soittaa varikolle palautemielessä on aina kysytty "muistatko auton numeroa".


Alihankinnassakin ajetaan aina niitä samoja lähtöjä per aikataulukausi, eli esim maanantaina Veolian 1207 ajaa linjaa X klo 7.45 ja Helb 1207 seuraa samaa linjaa 7.55 lähdöllä, niin ajavat ne myös tiistaina samat lähdöt  :Smile:  

 Jostain kumman syystä alihankinnat ovat nyt jääneet vähälle ja TLL:kin taitaa ajaa tiistaista alkaen pelkästään omia linjoja sitten kilpailutuksen alun 90-luvulla  :Shocked:  Jääkö muita alihankintoja, kuin h72:n koko liikenne Nobinalle ja linjan 530 kaksi autoa Veolialle?

Olen samaa mieltä siitä että liikennöitsijä saa "mainostaa" pilaajavärityksessä itseään naurettavan vähän, mutta hsl:n oma numerointi voisi sekoittaa esim PL:n järjestelmiä ja tapoja liikaa, sama numerointijärjestelmä kun on maanlaajuisesti käytössä  :Wink:  Siksi liikennöitsijän nimi pitäisi olla enemmän esillä, kuin kuljettajan paidassa, bussin katonrajassa ja suolan ja loskan peittämässä takaluukussa  :Wink:  
STA:lla oli entiseen aikaan myös puhelinnumero bussin takana. 

Perjantaina löydettiin Joonas Pion kanssa aikatauluja vuodelta -99 ja en tiedä onko liikennöitsijät itse painattaneet aikataulut siihen aikaan, mutta siinä aikataulussa ei oltu "grafiikkaa" säästelty ja liikennöitsijät Linjebuss ja Stagecoach mainostivat itseään ja liikennöimiään linjoja hyvin siinä  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Tätä on haluttu ja sitä on nyt sitten saatu. Eikai kukaan tunnusta, että jotain virhettä olisi tehty?

Puhukaa vain HSL:n busseista ja unohtakaa ne liikennöitsijät.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jostain kumman syystä alihankinnat ovat nyt jääneet vähälle ja TLL:kin taitaa ajaa tiistaista alkaen pelkästään omia linjoja sitten kilpailutuksen alun 90-luvulla  Jääkö muita alihankintoja, kuin h72:n koko liikenne Nobinalle ja linjan 530 kaksi autoa Veolialle?


Ei jää muita alihankintoja. Ehkäpä se rajoitus, että alihankintaan voi antaa korkeintaan puolet liikennöintikohteen linjakilometreistä, on laskenut liikennöitsijöiden halukkuutta alihankintaan.

----------


## vristo

Göteborgin alueella, Västtrafik-liikenteessä, bussit ovat myös tilaajaväreissä, mutta sillä erolla, että nimenomaan bussien järjestysnumerot on merkitty kunkin liikennöitsijän omalla fontilla.

----------


## Koala

> Tätä on haluttu ja sitä on nyt sitten saatu. Eikai kukaan tunnusta, että jotain virhettä olisi tehty?
> 
> Puhukaa vain HSL:n busseista ja unohtakaa ne liikennöitsijät.


Oliko tässä joku pointti? Minä olisin laittanut bussien numeroinnin jotenkin toisin mutta unohtivat soittaa minulle ja kysyä miten. Kehitysehdotuksia saa varmaan foorumiin kirjoittaa...

----------


## vristo

> Tätä on haluttu ja sitä on nyt sitten saatu. Eikai kukaan tunnusta, että jotain virhettä olisi tehty?
> 
> Puhukaa vain HSL:n busseista ja unohtakaa ne liikennöitsijät.


Olet oikeassa; ne ovat todella HSL-liikenteen busseja, jossa eri liikennöitsijät toimivat alihankkijoina.

Yhteinäisen värityksen edut ovat kuitenkin, Helsingin seudun kaltaisen joukkoliikenteen hoidossa, markkinoinnissa, imagossa ja kaupunkikuvassa, niiden tuomia pieniä haittoja paljon suuremmat. 

Ja pakkoko liikennöitsijöiden oli ruveta numeroimaan kalustoaan toisiaan kopioimalla? Kyllähän maailmaan numeroita ja niistä muodostettuja sarjoja olisi muitakin mahtunut.

----------


## Karosa

> Kyllähän maailmaan numeroita ja niistä muodostettuja sarjoja olisi muitakin mahtunut.


Niin, voisihan sen niinkin tehdä että:

PL: 1-999
Veolia: 1000-1999 sarja
Nobina: 2000-2999 sarja
HelB: 3000-3999 sarja

ja niin edelleen..

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olen samaa mieltä siitä että liikennöitsijä saa "mainostaa" pilaajavärityksessä itseään naurettavan vähän --


Niin, se on kovin ikävää, koska minä olen aina halunnut ostaa lippuni Pohjolan Liikenteeltä. Ne ovat paljon parempia ja halvempia kuin Veolian myymät liput. Olisi kiva, jos Pohjolan Liikenne saisi enemmän mainostaa noita parempia matkalippujaan.

Ja vähänkö muuten Elcoteqkin sai aikanaan mainostaa hyvin itseään Nokian kännyköissä. Se oli niin hienoa, kun näyttöön ilmestyi aina puhelimen käynnistäessä isolla Elcoteqin mainos. Minä kun halusin aina ostaa Elcoteqin piirilevyjä. Ikävää, ettei tässä läppärissäni se kiinalainen elektroniikkafirma, joka tämänkin piirilevyt on tehnyt, saa mainostaa itseään. Haluaisin enemmän ostaa niitä piirilevyjä siltä.

Ja maitoni, se tulee aina Ala-Läyliän parhaasta lypsykarjasta. Ostan aina niitä Ala-Läyliän tilan mainoksella varustettuja Valion maitotölkkejä. En koskaan niitä Viehtamoisten tilan mainoksella varustettuja maitoja.

Vai olisiko sittenkin niin, että tuotebrändeissä on tarkoituksenmukaista painaa alihankkijan rooli mahdollisimman näkymättömäksi? Ja korostetaan sen roolia, jolta se tuote tai palvelu ihan oikeasti ostetaan?

Miksi muuten joku yrittäjä haluaisi myydä McDonald'sin hampurilaisiakaan? Miksei se tee Pertsa-sedän hampurilaisravintolaa? Miksi se yrittäjä haluaa näyttää siltä, että se on vain osa McDonald'sia, vaikka onkin itsenäinen yrittäjä? Entä Kotipizzan paistaja? Tiimarin pitäjä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 5:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 5:38 ----------




> Ja pakkoko liikennöitsijöiden oli ruveta numeroimaan kalustoaan toisiaan kopioimalla? Kyllähän maailmaan numeroita ja niistä muodostettuja sarjoja olisi muitakin mahtunut.


No mutta jos tietää linjanumeron ja auton numeron, eikö palaute melko varmasti mene oikeaan osoitteeseen?

Kun matkustajalle nimenomaan ei merkitse mitään se firma, joka sitä autoa kuljettaa, vaan se linjanumero. (Pointti muille, ei vristolle.)

----------


## Nak

> Niin, se on kovin ikävää, koska minä olen aina halunnut ostaa lippuni Pohjolan Liikenteeltä. Ne ovat paljon parempia ja halvempia kuin Veolian myymät liput. Olisi kiva, jos Pohjolan Liikenne saisi enemmän mainostaa noita parempia matkalippujaan.


Aivan varmasti ostaisitkin, sillä mainostaahan Pohjolan Liikenne -50% halvempia lippuja verkkokaupassaan. Siis jos voisit valita.

Niinhän se yleensä tuppaa menemään, että tuottajalla itsellään ei ole mitään väliä, kunhan se tekee lupaamansa työt, mahdollisimman halvalla ja mistään valittamatta. Mutta olisiko siitä jotain haittaa muistaa sitä työn tehnyttä ja/tai työtä tekevää joskus?

Pilaajaväritys on nyt jo tullut, sitä ei enää voi ottaa pois. Tuosta suorastaan upeasta ja tajunnanräjäyttävästä värityksestä on maksettu suuret summat suunnittelutoimistolle. Sitä voisi silti muuttaa vaikka niin, että lisätään liikennöitsijän tunnus eteen ja siirretään ne tunnukset kyljestä alemmas, nykyisen hsl-logon viereen. Ja yhteistyössä tekstit päälle. Valtaosalle ihmisiä se bussi on silti HKL:n (kiitos sinisen värin)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aivan varmasti ostaisitkin, sillä mainostaahan Pohjolan Liikenne -50% halvempia lippuja verkkokaupassaan. Siis jos voisit valita.


Ehdotatko siis, että HSL:n yhteistariffi pitäisi lakkauttaa ja ruveta myymään vain liikennöitsijöiden omia lippuja? Paluu 1970-luvun Espooseen? Jollet, niin pointtisi on täysin epärelevantti. HSL myy liput, liikennöitsijät eivät. Seuraus: HSL mainostaa itseään lippuja ostaville, liikennöitsijät eivät.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:34 ----------




> Niinhän se yleensä tuppaa menemään, että tuottajalla itsellään ei ole mitään väliä, kunhan se tekee lupaamansa työt, mahdollisimman halvalla ja mistään valittamatta. Mutta olisiko siitä jotain haittaa muistaa sitä työn tehnyttä ja/tai työtä tekevää joskus?


Tarkoitatko, että ylikansallisten pörssiyhtiöiden pitäisi saada jotenkin kiitosta HSL:n matkustajilta? Jos tarkoitat, että kuljettajien pitää saada kiitosta, niin eiköhän se suju ilman sitäkin, että tiedetään minkä ylikansallisen pörssiyhtiön leivissä se kuljettaja on. HSL varmasti mielellään välittää kaikki huomionosoitukset niin liikennöiville firmoille kuin kuljettajillekin.

----------


## Nak

> Ehdotatko siis, että HSL:n yhteistariffi pitäisi lakkauttaa ja ruveta myymään vain liikennöitsijöiden omia lippuja? Paluu 1970-luvun Espooseen? Jollet, niin pointtisi on täysin epärelevantti. HSL myy liput, liikennöitsijät eivät. Seuraus: HSL mainostaa itseään lippuja ostaville, liikennöitsijät eivät.


Nojoo kommenttini olisi voinut jäädä kommentoimatta  :Wink:  yhteistariffi on ihan hyvä juttu, selkeyttää toimintaa. Mutta mitä haittaa siitä on jos liikennöitsijä saisi näkyä enemmän?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuosta suorastaan upeasta ja tajunnanräjäyttävästä värityksestä on maksettu suuret summat suunnittelutoimistolle.


Hyvin pieni merkitys tässä asiassa on sillä, minkälainen se design on. Pääasia, että se on kaikissa yhtenevä, eikä se design ole mitenkään erityisen epäonnistunut. Lontoon bussitkin tiedetään pelkästä väristään, ja HSL:n bussitkin ovat selkeästi tietyn värisiä. Enkä ole kertaakaan edes noteerannut, että se valkoinen perä olisi häiritsevän kurainen. Riittävän suuren osan ajastaan ne bussit ovat ihan riittävän puhtaitakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:39 ----------




> Nojoo kommenttini olisi voinut jäädä kommentoimatta  yhteistariffi on ihan hyvä juttu, selkeyttää toimintaa. Mutta mitä haittaa siitä on jos liikennöitsijä saisi näkyä enemmän?


No kysypä sitten vaikka Hartwallilta, miksi se myy lisenssillä tehtyä Coca-Colaa, jossa erittäin pienellä lukee, että sen on tehnyt Hartwall, eikä Hartwall Colaa. Tai miksi Nokia ei halua kännyköissään käytännössä missään kertoa, kuka sen piirilevyt on valmistanut. Vastaus on selvä: se ostettava tuote on Coca-Cola tai Nokia.

HSL on toistaiseksi brändinä erittäin heikko, ja se kaipaa vahvistusta. Matkustaja taas on tuollaista brändi-informaatiota erittäin haluton ja myös kykenemätön vastaanottamaan. Liikennöitsijän näkyvyys olisi kaikki HSL:n brändiltä pois. Lisäksi se muutenkin monimutkaistaisi viestintää. Matkustajan tulisi oppia mahdollisimman hyvin, että HSL on se rajapinta, joka matkustajalla on matkantekoon.

Ja viestintään pätee aina se, että sitä tulee tehdä mahdollisimman vähän. Kaikki ylimääräinen informaatio on aina haitallista, koska se häiritsee muuta informaatiota. Mitä epärelevantimpaa informaatiota, sitä enemmän se on pelkkää hälyä. Häly häiritsee varsinaista viestiä. Ja nyt on kyse vieläpä passiivisesta viestinnästä, eli sellaisesta jota et voi valita, vastaanotatko vai etkö. Jos itse olet aktiivisesti kiinnostunut siitä, kuka liikennöitsijä jotakin linjaa ajaa, saat sen kyllä helposti selville. Mutta sitä ei tule matkustajalle aktiivisesti toitottaa. Tuottajaväritys on juurikin sen erittäin äänekästä toitottamista, vaikka se tehdäänkin visuaalisesti, ei äänellä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:39 ----------

Ja siis olisi täysin eri asia, jos HSL antaisi liikennöitsijöille vapauksia suunnitella palvelutasonsa itse. Silloin olisi tärkeää, että matkustajalla olisi suora yhteys siihen tahoon, joka sen palvelutason on päättänyt tarjota. Mutta näin ei ole, ymmärrettävistä syistä. Liikennöitsijät vaihtuvat linjoilla tiheään, ja HSL:n tavoitteena ja vastuuna on taata yhtenäinen palvelutaso kaikkialla.

Ja näin on myös minun matkustajan kannalta parempi. Olisi hirveä vaiva, jos minun tänäänkin pitäisi käyttää energiaani siihen, että valitsisin onko Veolian vai Nobinan bussiyhteydet parempia. Perusmatkustajalle nimenomaan on kaikkein vaivattominta, jollei tällaista ajatteluenergiaa pidä käyttää, vaan on yksi hailee kuka sen bussiyhteyden tuottaa. Se on HSL:n bussi, ja kokemukseni HSL:n bussipalvelusta riittää takaamaan, että ihan samalla tavalla se matka tälläkin kertaa onnistuu. Ja se on erittäin tärkeää arkipäiväisten rutiinien kanssa.

----------


## vristo

> Nojoo kommenttini olisi voinut jäädä kommentoimatta  yhteistariffi on ihan hyvä juttu, selkeyttää toimintaa. Mutta mitä haittaa siitä on jos liikennöitsijä saisi näkyä enemmän?


Sehän näkyy esimerkiksi auton sisällä ja toki ulkopinnoilla olevissa logoissa (joita on kaikkiaan viidessä eri kohdassa)
Ja sehän näkyy esimerkiksi edustamani yhtiön muussa kalustossa (toki EB-kalusto on omassa markkinointivärityksessään). Minullakin on yhtiöni työasu, joka on tarkasti ohjesääntömme mukainen; firman nimi sekä värit näkyvät varsin hyvin. 

Viesti on selvä: HSL ja edustamani yhtiö, saumattomasti yhteistyössä Helsingin seudun liikenteessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Vriston kanssa olemme aina olleet asiasta samaa mieltä.  :Wink:  Toivottavasti jatkossa useampikin bussinkuljettaja alkaa nähdä itsensä HSL:n palveluntarjoajana. Ja tosiaan se, mitä bussissa on sisällä, voi ihan hyvin korostaa enemmänkin tuottajayhtiötä. Tärkeintä on, että ulkopuolelle bussi näyttää HSL:n bussilta ja viestii kadulla osaa HSL:n tarjontakokonaisuutta. Mutta kertoo minusta tuottajayhtiöiden oikeista haluista, ettei bussin sisustukseen haluta panostaa omaleimaisuutta. Ei se silloin tuottajayhtiöille voi kovin tärkeä asia olla.

----------


## zige94

> No kysypä sitten vaikka Hartwallilta, miksi se myy lisenssillä tehtyä Coca-Colaa, jossa erittäin pienellä lukee, että sen on tehnyt Hartwall, eikä Hartwall Colaa. Tai miksi Nokia ei halua kännyköissään käytännössä missään kertoa, kuka sen piirilevyt on valmistanut. Vastaus on selvä: se ostettava tuote on Coca-Cola tai Nokia.


Jos sinulle on noin hyviä esimerkkejä, voisit myös sitä faktatietoa niissä käyttää. Hartwall ei valmista eikä myy Coca-Colan lisenssillä Coca-Colaa, vaan Oy Sinebrychoff Ab.

----------


## Nak

> Jos sinulle on noin hyviä esimerkkejä, voisit myös sitä faktatietoa niissä käyttää. Hartwall ei valmista eikä myy Coca-Colan lisenssillä Coca-Colaa, vaan Oy Sinebrychoff Ab.


Ehkäpä Elmon pointti oli se, että sillä ei ole väliä vaikka Taalasmaan Seppo valmistaisi kokista, kunhan juoma vaan on kokista  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Tilannehan on sama kuin HSL tuottaisi itse bussiliikenteensä. Nyt se tuotatuttaa sen alihankintana, kilpailutuksen kautta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jos sinulle on noin hyviä esimerkkejä, voisit myös sitä faktatietoa niissä käyttää. Hartwall ei valmista eikä myy Coca-Colan lisenssillä Coca-Colaa, vaan Oy Sinebrychoff Ab.


Faktaa se kyllä oli, vähän kulahtanutta vain. 1990-luvun lopulle saakka Coca-Colan yhteistyökumppani Suomessa oli nimenomaan Hartwall ja Pepsin Sinebrychoff.

----------


## Karosa

> Faktaa se kyllä oli, vähän kulahtanutta vain. 1990-luvun lopulle saakka Coca-Colan yhteistyökumppani Suomessa oli nimenomaan Hartwall ja Pepsin Sinebrychoff.


Tästä vielä wikiä zigelle:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Coca-Cola_Company

Lainaus kohdasta:



> *Oy Hartwall Ab* sai Coca-Colan valmistusoikeudet vuonna 1956. Yhteistyö päättyi vuonna 1998 ja Hartwall siirtyi pullottamaan kilpailija PepsiCon juomia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos sinulle on noin hyviä esimerkkejä, voisit myös sitä faktatietoa niissä käyttää. Hartwall ei valmista eikä myy Coca-Colan lisenssillä Coca-Colaa, vaan Oy Sinebrychoff Ab.





> Ehkäpä Elmon pointti oli se, että sillä ei ole väliä vaikka Taalasmaan Seppo valmistaisi kokista, kunhan juoma vaan on kokista


Jep. Pointti meni zigellä noin sadalla metrillä ohi. Ja itse asiassa vain vahvistaa pointtiani. Ketään ei oikeasti kiinnosta, kuka sen kokiksen valmistaa. Coca-Cola-foorumilla varmasti käydään kovia väittelyitä siitä, onko koffin kokis parempaa kuin wallin, ja bongaillaan eri valmistajien kokispulloja. Mutta peruskokiksenkiskoja vain hakee sen pullonsa kaupasta, ja tärkeintä on, että etiketti ei ole Pepsin. Ja yhtä vähän keskimääräistä matkustajaa kiinnostaa, mikä firma sen HSL:n bussin saa liikkeelle. Ja niin pitääkin olla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:06 ----------




> Tilannehan on sama kuin HSL tuottaisi itse bussiliikenteensä. Nyt se tuotatuttaa sen alihankintana, kilpailutuksen kautta.


Näin on. Elämme matkustajan kannalta vain vanhaa kunnon HKL-aikaa vihdoin laajennettuna kattamaan tärkein osa työssäkäyntialueesta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Myös Tukholmassa voi olla kahdella tai useammalla liikennöitsijällä samannumeroisia tilaajaväritteisiä busseja. Esimerkkinä Keolis-Busslinkin 5142 sekä Nobinan 5142. Ainoa eroavaisuus Helsinkiin on se, että Tukholmassa liikennöitsijän nimi lukee vielä pienemmällä auton etummaisessa sivuikkunassa molemmilla puolilla. Tästä huomaa, että SL haluaa ihmisten ajattelevan kaikkien bussien olevan SL:n busseja, liikennöitsijästä välittämättä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Jos tuota samannumeroisuutta on tarvetta korjata, yksinkertaisinta olisi pyytää liikennöitsijöitä lisäämään numeron eteen vaikka yksi kirjain. N=Nobina, V=Veolia, H=HelB ja niin edelleen.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jos tuota samannumeroisuutta on tarvetta korjata, yksinkertaisinta olisi pyytää liikennöitsijöitä lisäämään numeron eteen vaikka yksi kirjain. N=Nobina, V=Veolia, H=HelB ja niin edelleen.


Entä jos kaikille busseille annettaisiin etunimi+1 numero? Ei sekoittuisi auton numerot linjanumeroihinkaan :Smile:  Voisi olla helpompi muistaa, kuin kirjain ja neljä satunnaista numeroa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Entä jos kaikille busseille annettaisiin etunimi+1 numero? Ei sekoittuisi auton numerot linjanumeroihinkaan Voisi olla helpompi muistaa, kuin kirjain ja neljä satunnaista numeroa?


Varmasti olisi helpompi muistaa, mutta HSL:n lienee vaikea tuollaista liikennöitsijöiltä vaatia. Kirjaimen lisääminen numeron eteen on ihan perusteltu vaatimus myös tilaajalta. Jos tuo lähtee tuottajilta, niin tuskin HSL:llä mitään sitä vastaan on.

----------


## Nak

> Nobina varmaan teipannee ne muutenkin omiin yhtiöväreihinsä heti kun on mahdollista. Mikä on oma tyhmyytensä sinänsä, eli kun HSL-värejä ei ole pakko vanhoissa busseissa käyttää, laitetaan vanhoihin autoihin uudetkin teipit firman väreistä. En ymmärrä, mikä hyöty siitä on edes yhtiöille, kun firmavärit ovat nopeasti katoava luonnonvara, ja Nobinan uusi väritys on muutenkin erittäin harvinainen näky.


Kuten jo aiemmin on uumoiltu (vai uunoiltu), että nykyiset Jokeri-Volvot jäisivät ihan vain sinivihreään väritykseen ilman jokeri tekstejä ja paikkojen nimiä. Mitäpä niitä turhaan maalailemaan, kun ei nykyistä väritystä kuitenkaan missään jatkossa käytetä  :Wink:  Ja näinhän se luultavasti tulee menemään. Pitihän CBF värityksenkin hävitä katukuvasta kevään 2010 aikana, ja se on silti edelleenkin yleisin käytössä oleva väritys  :Wink: 

E: Hsl ei osannut vaatia niveliä 550:lle, eikä sen mielestäni tarvitse osata vaatia pilaajaväritystä vanhoille busseille, mutta voisi jonkinlaisen pisteytysjärjestelmän kehittää sitä varten. Mitä uudempi käytetty maalataan hsl-väreihin, sen enempi siitä ropisee pisteitä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuten jo aiemmin on uumoiltu (vai uunoiltu), että nykyiset Jokeri-Volvot jäisivät ihan vain sinivihreään väritykseen ilman jokeri tekstejä ja paikkojen nimiä.


Niin taidettiin. Tuohon on toki suuri todennäköisyys.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:49 ----------




> E: Hsl ei osannut vaatia niveliä 550:lle, eikä sen mielestäni tarvitse osata vaatia pilaajaväritystä vanhoille busseille, mutta voisi jonkinlaisen pisteytysjärjestelmän kehittää sitä varten. Mitä uudempi käytetty maalataan hsl-väreihin, sen enempi siitä ropisee pisteitä?


Ja kyllä, tästäkin olen samaa mieltä. Vaikka aluksi vaadittiin vain uusien bussien maalaamista, nyt voisi alkaa antaa pienen lisäbonuksen, kun vanhakin bussi maalataan. Silloin maalattaisiin HSL-väreihin ne vanhat bussit, jotka kaikkein helpoiten voidaan maalata. Ja uudempien bussien maalaamisella saataisiin juurikin ne kaikkein eniten HSL-väreihin siirtymistä hidastavat pois tieltä.

----------


## JT

Linjan 550 nykyisessä liikennöintisopimuksessa lukee kutakuinkin niin, että sopimuskauden päätyttyä Jokeri-brändin omaavat bussit on uudelleenmaalattava.

----------


## hylje

> E: Hsl ei osannut vaatia niveliä 550:lle, eikä sen mielestäni tarvitse osata vaatia pilaajaväritystä vanhoille busseille, mutta voisi jonkinlaisen pisteytysjärjestelmän kehittää sitä varten. Mitä uudempi käytetty maalataan hsl-väreihin, sen enempi siitä ropisee pisteitä?


Tiettävästi HSL-väreistä saa kyllä kalustopisteitä vanhassa kalustossa. Ei kai Nobinan Ruotsin Säfflejä oltaisi pistetty HSL-kuosiin huvikseen.

Kalustopisteillä ei kuitenkaan yksinään kilpailutuskierroksia voiteta. Hinta merkitsee varsin paljon joka tapauksessa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiettävästi HSL-väreistä saa kyllä kalustopisteitä vanhassa kalustossa.


Kaipaisin lähdettä tuolle tiedolle, ainakaan tarjouspyynnöissä kun ei sellaista mainita.

----------


## Koala

Hyvä että täälläkin ollaan yhtä mieltä että runkolinjaväreissä sopii ajaa vain runkolinjaa. Vielä vuosi sitten Koalaa pidettiin tyhmänä kun en ymmärtänyt kun "normilinjaa" ajettiin lentokenttäväreissä. Ja olen edelleen samaa mieltä: jos tietylle bussille on omanlaisensa väritys on siinä pysyttävä tai koko väritys on, ihan oikeasti, täysin merkityksetön.

----------


## hylje

> Kaipaisin lähdettä tuolle tiedolle, ainakaan tarjouspyynnöissä kun ei sellaista mainita.


No en mä tiedä, ihmettelen vain jos ne uitto-Säfflet laitettiin HSL-väriin huvin vuoksi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> No en mä tiedä, ihmettelen vain jos ne uitto-Säfflet laitettiin HSL-väriin huvin vuoksi.


Olisihan ne Nobinan Ruotsista tuomat Säfflet pitänyt kuitenkin maalata tai teipata, niin miksei sitten tilaajaväritykseen. Ehkä Nobinalla ajateltiin, että jos HSL velvoittaa maalaamaan vanhoja autoja tilaajaväreihin, tai antaa tilaajaväritteisistä autoista lisäpisteitä, on niissä ne jo valmiina.

----------


## Karosa

> Olisihan ne Nobinan Ruotsista tuomat Säfflet pitänyt kuitenkin maalata tai teipata, niin miksei sitten tilaajaväritykseen. Ehkä Nobinalla ajateltiin, että jos HSL velvoittaa maalaamaan vanhoja autoja tilaajaväreihin, tai antaa tilaajaväritteisistä autoista lisäpisteitä, on niissä ne jo valmiina.


Siihen aikaam kun Voövo 8500-sarjaa ei tarvinnut maalata?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Siihen aikaam kun Voövo 8500-sarjaa ei tarvinnut maalata?


Päätös tilaajavärityksestä tuli vasta Volvo 8500-sarjan tilaamisen jälkeen. Säfflethän tulivat myöhemmin, jolloin tilaajavärityksen käyttöönotosta oli jo päätetty.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tässä kommenttia kolmella eri kielellä asiaan liittyen - tämä ei riko käyttösääntöjä, sillä olen ainakin yrittänyt tulkata kunkin murteen oikein:

--

Koko ketjua en jaksanut kahlata läpi, joten saatan puhua läpiä otsikon. Oli miten oli, tässä on vähän ajatuksia vakivärityksestä.

Tuliko vakiväritysmalliajatus alunperin HSL:n alueelle Tukholmasta? Mielestäni ajatus on hyvä, sillä kukaan ei voi sanoa, että mihin bussiin hän on hypännyt. Nyt kun kaikki bussit ovat samanlaisia väritykseltään, on kieltämättä hieman hankalaa hypätä väärään autoon. Jos minulle tulee jotain asiaa Helsingin ulkopuolelle, osaan kaiketi katsoa sellaisen bussin, jossa lukee esimerkiksi "Turku".

Tätä ajatusta ei tietenkään tarvitse soveltaa käytännössä.

--

Koko ketjua en jaksanut kahlata läpi, joten saatan puhua läpiä otsikon. Mutta enivei, täsä tulee tule aiva miälenvikast läpändeerost.

Kummotto ja kene idea Hooäsällä vakiväritys ol? Onk malli lainattus Tukholmast? Kyl mä sitä miält ole, et ideas o valtavan bal hyvä! Kukka ei voi sano simmottis, et ei muka tiänny, et mihi keltasse vaara hän ol menos! Nykku kaikki busa ova samallaissi ja samallaissil väreil väritettyi, ni o se nyt kiältämät vähä vaikke hyppä väärä busa. Jos mul o jottai assia Hesa ulkobual, kai mää ny si ossa kuikki bussi värei ja men simmosse bussi, mis lukke Turkku.

Saa käyttä, mut ei oo pakko hei.

--

Joo, emmää kaikkee jaksa lukee, joten mennäänny si vähä oikopolkui.

Joo, tos mää olin Hämeenlinnankarul, vai mikä lie Mannerheikintielä, kusse se nysse tuli. Se tuli Nekalan suunnasta niin ylinopeutta, kyä sää tiät kato, ettemmää saanu sitä mitenkään pysäytettyy. No joo, mut mennääny asiaan, ei täsä koko päivää aikaa näit asioit oo vatvoo. No mut joo. Toi värityshomma on joo semmone, et ei mulla siihe mitää näkemystä oo. Veoliaki lähti ja Paunu painaa vaa menemää urku levällää, nii mitä mää voin tähän sanoo - en yhtää mitää! Mää lähenny kattoon, et mistä mää saisin paluulipun Lempäälään. Muute menee hermo, jos se menee taas taksihommaks. Moni orotti multa nääs-sanaa, mut emmää käytä sitä ku juhlapäivinä.

----------


## hana

> Hyvä että täälläkin ollaan yhtä mieltä että runkolinjaväreissä sopii ajaa vain runkolinjaa. Vielä vuosi sitten Koalaa pidettiin tyhmänä kun en ymmärtänyt kun "normilinjaa" ajettiin lentokenttäväreissä. Ja olen edelleen samaa mieltä: jos tietylle bussille on omanlaisensa väritys on siinä pysyttävä tai koko väritys on, ihan oikeasti, täysin merkityksetön.


Olen eri mieltä, esim. jos varikolla on ruuhka-aikana vaikkapa huollosta tullut lentokenttävärityksellä oleva bussi ja jollekin muulle linjalle ei ole bussia, on mielestäni parempi ajaa se lentokenttäväritteisellä bussilla kuin se, että linjaa ei ajettaisi ollenkaan. Muutenkin lentokenttäväritys on niin vähän erilainen kuin perus HSL-väritys.

----------


## Koala

Onhan tälläiset linja/linjatyyppikohtaiset väritykset hienoja mutta jos suomalainen erityisolosuhde ei salli käyttää niitä oikein, kaikkien bussien pitäisi vaan suosiolla sitten näyttää samalta.

----------


## Nak

> ...kaikkien bussien pitäisi vaan suosiolla sitten näyttää samalta.


Ehkäpä tuosta lentokenttä-spesiaalista voisi luopua, sillä eihän se lentokoneen kuva ole muutenkaan informatiivinen asia kuin toiseen suuntaan  :Wink:  

Miksi muuten v61:n sopimus edellyttti lentokenttävärien käyttöönoton tilaajaväri päätöksen tultua, mutta lentokentän seutupaketin sopimus ei tätä edellyttänyt?

----------


## bussifriikki

Muistuttaapa Geneven TPG:n väritys hämmästyttävän paljon HSL:n runkolinjaväritystä.  :Shocked: 

http://www.snotpg.ch/site/wp-content...1/IMG_1270.jpg

----------


## vristo

Mä olen alkanut olemaan sitä mieltä, että HSL-tilaajaväritys tulisi ulottaa HSL-bussiliikenteen lisäksi myös muihin HSL-liikenteen joukkoliikenteen välineisiin.

Tähän tapaan kuin ne HSL:n tyylioppaassa esitetään:

https://www.hsl.fi/tyyliopas/varit#-...ineiden-vrit--

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mä olen alkanut olemaan sitä mieltä, että HSL-tilaajaväritys tulisi ulottaa HSL-bussiliikenteen lisäksi myös muihin HSL-liikenteen joukkoliikenteen välineisiin.
> 
> Tähän tapaan kuin ne HSL:n tyylioppaassa esitetään:
> 
> https://www.hsl.fi/tyyliopas/varit#-...ineiden-vrit--


Jaa siis että ratikat vihreitä ja metrot oransseja mutta samalla kaarevalla valkoisella takaosalla kuin bussit?

----------


## vristo

> Jaa siis että ratikat vihreitä ja metrot oransseja mutta samalla kaarevalla valkoisella takaosalla kuin bussit?


Jotakuinkin noin. Metrojunan kohdalla tämä takaosa on toki välistä etuosa, joten niissä voisi tämä kaareva valkoinen osa olla kummassakin päässä.

----------


## Piirka

> Jotakuinkin noin. Metrojunan kohdalla tämä takaosa on toki välistä etuosa, joten niissä voisi tämä kaareva valkoinen osa olla kummassakin päässä.


Tai sitten sovelletaan norjalaisen keksijän liikennemerkkikeksintöä. Hortenissa kokeillaan nopeusrajoitusliikennemerkkiä, jossa on vaihtuva rajoitus 60 ja 70 km/h välillä. Kutonen ja seiska ovat läpinäkyvää muovia ja täyttyvät väriaineella parissa sekunnissa siten, että vain jompikumpi näkyy (kuva liikennemerkistä Tønsberg Bladissa). Tekniikkaa voisi soveltaa metrojunissa siten, että vaunujen perusväri olisi valkoinen ja jokaisen vaunun keulassa olisi värinvaihtojärjestelmä. Oranssi väri olisi aina kulkusuuntaan nähden junan ensimmäisen vaunun keulassa.

----------


## Ronkainen A.

Osaako joku kertoa, miksi HSL-alueella näkee yhä niin paljon busseja vanhoilla, firmojen omilla värityksillä tilaajavärityksen sijaan? Eikös tilaajaväritykseen maalaaminen ole ollut kilpailutuksien ehtona jo Höselin alkuajoista lähtien, eli sen kymmenisen vuotta?

Vrt. Tampereen tai varsinkin Turun tilanteeseen, jossa käytännössä ehkä varakalustoa lukuunottamatta kaikki bussit ovat tilaajavärityksessä.

----------


## Makke93

> Osaako joku kertoa, miksi HSL-alueella näkee yhä niin paljon busseja vanhoilla, firmojen omilla värityksillä tilaajavärityksen sijaan? Eikös tilaajaväritykseen maalaaminen ole ollut kilpailutuksien ehtona jo Höselin alkuajoista lähtien, eli sen kymmenisen vuotta?


HSL teki sellaisen ratkaisun, että tilaajaväripakko koskee vain päätöksen jälkeen valmistettuja busseja, eli 2011 eteenpäin. Vanhan väriset bussit ovat vanhempaa kalustoa. Sen jälkeen on tosin voinut vielä tuoda käytettyä kalustoa muissa väreissä HSL-liikenteeseen, kuten Nobinan 2015 tuomat vihreät Vest 06-telit.

Yksittäisiä vanhempia busseja on maalattu tilaajaväreihin, mutta silti Kuukankorven tilastoja katsellessa http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...sitilasto.html, ennen vuotta 2011 valmistettujen bussien osuus (433 kpl) vastaa aika hyvin tilaaja ja runkovärittömien määrää (415kpl) Tuosta tilastosta puuttuu tosin nämä vuodenvaihteen uudet bussit ja talven aikana poistetut, eli nyt vanhan värisiä pitäisi olla vielä vähemmän.

----------


## eemeli113

> Osaako joku kertoa, miksi HSL-alueella näkee yhä niin paljon busseja vanhoilla, firmojen omilla värityksillä tilaajavärityksen sijaan? Eikös tilaajaväritykseen maalaaminen ole ollut kilpailutuksien ehtona jo Höselin alkuajoista lähtien, eli sen kymmenisen vuotta?
> 
> Vrt. Tampereen tai varsinkin Turun tilanteeseen, jossa käytännössä ehkä varakalustoa lukuunottamatta kaikki bussit ovat tilaajavärityksessä.


Turussa ei saa olla muita kuin FÖLI-värisiä autoja liikenteessä, poislukien ELY:n kanssa yhdessä hankittu liikenne, Vahdon koululinjat ja mainosbussit.

----------


## Ronkainen A.

> HSL teki sellaisen ratkaisun, että tilaajaväripakko koskee vain päätöksen jälkeen valmistettuja busseja, eli 2011 eteenpäin. Vanhan väriset bussit ovat vanhempaa kalustoa. Sen jälkeen on tosin voinut vielä tuoda käytettyä kalustoa muissa väreissä HSL-liikenteeseen, kuten Nobinan 2015 tuomat vihreät Vest 06-telit.
> 
> Yksittäisiä vanhempia busseja on maalattu tilaajaväreihin, mutta silti Kuukankorven tilastoja katsellessa http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...sitilasto.html, ennen vuotta 2011 valmistettujen bussien osuus (433 kpl) vastaa aika hyvin tilaaja ja runkovärittömien määrää (415kpl) Tuosta tilastosta puuttuu tosin nämä vuodenvaihteen uudet bussit ja talven aikana poistetut, eli nyt vanhan värisiä pitäisi olla vielä vähemmän.


Kyseenalaistan tällaisen ratkaisun mielekkyyttä, sillä eikö kalustoilmeen yhtenäisyys ja tunnistettavuus ole yksi HSL:n (tai minkä tahansa muun joukkoliikenteen tilaajaorganisaation) ulkoisen ilmeen kivijaloista? Mikä idea on siinä, että edellytetään tilaajaväritystä, mutta jätetään käytännössä bussifirmojen omien kalustopäätösten varaan se, kuinka hyvin yhtenäinen ilme toteutuu käytännössä. Onko HSL-alueen tilanne ollut niin erilainen verrattuna esimerkiksi Turun seutuun, että samankaltaista tilaajaväripakkoa ei ole voitu ottaa käyttöön?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kyseenalaistan tällaisen ratkaisun mielekkyyttä, sillä eikö kalustoilmeen yhtenäisyys ja tunnistettavuus ole yksi HSL:n (tai minkä tahansa muun joukkoliikenteen tilaajaorganisaation) ulkoisen ilmeen kivijaloista? Mikä idea on siinä, että edellytetään tilaajaväritystä, mutta jätetään käytännössä bussifirmojen omien kalustopäätösten varaan se, kuinka hyvin yhtenäinen ilme toteutuu käytännössä. Onko HSL-alueen tilanne ollut niin erilainen verrattuna esimerkiksi Turun seutuun, että samankaltaista tilaajaväripakkoa ei ole voitu ottaa käyttöön?


Toi tilaajaväripakko HSL:n busseissa olis kyl aika looginen, kun olen kuullut että HSY aikoo pian ottaa (tai on jo ottanut) käyttöön kaikissa pääkaupunkiseudun roskisautoissa sen HSY:n tilaajaväripakon, ja ne ovat sitten HSY:n tilaajavärityksessä ja niiden ohjaamojen ovissa lukee sitten "yhteistyössä/ I samarbete med:" ja itse yhtiön nimi samalla tavalla kuin se lukee kaikissa HSL:n busseissa auton takaosassa. Ite kyl kannatan tilaajaväripakkoa myös busseissa...

----------


## Zambo

> Kyseenalaistan tällaisen ratkaisun mielekkyyttä, sillä eikö kalustoilmeen yhtenäisyys ja tunnistettavuus ole yksi HSL:n (tai minkä tahansa muun joukkoliikenteen tilaajaorganisaation) ulkoisen ilmeen kivijaloista? Mikä idea on siinä, että edellytetään tilaajaväritystä, mutta jätetään käytännössä bussifirmojen omien kalustopäätösten varaan se, kuinka hyvin yhtenäinen ilme toteutuu käytännössä. Onko HSL-alueen tilanne ollut niin erilainen verrattuna esimerkiksi Turun seutuun, että samankaltaista tilaajaväripakkoa ei ole voitu ottaa käyttöön?


Tämä oli aikanaan taloudellinen ratkaisu ja otettiin huomioon se, että jo muutamassa vuodessa kalusto uusiutuu merkittävästi. Kaikki euro 6 kalusto on tilaajaväritteistä ja huonommilla päästötasoilla ajetaan lähinnä vanhoja pian päättyviä sopimuksia. Uusissa sopimuksissa liikennöitsijän väreissä olevia autoja tarjottaneen korkeintaan lyhyisiin ruuhkiin. Prosentiaalisesti tilaajaväritteiset autot ajavat jo nyt todella merkittävän osan suoritteista ja ovat olennainen osa katukuvaa ja imagoa.

Vaikka vanhempaa kalustoa voikin tarjota, on myös kilpailutuskohteita joissa vaaditaan euro6 kalustoa ja näin sopimukseen tulee automaattisesti HSL-värinen auto.

Viimevuosina on lisäksi useita vanhempia autoja maalattu/teipattu liikennöitsijöiden toimesta  tilaajaväreihin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kyseenalaistan tällaisen ratkaisun mielekkyyttä, sillä eikö kalustoilmeen yhtenäisyys ja tunnistettavuus ole yksi HSL:n (tai minkä tahansa muun joukkoliikenteen tilaajaorganisaation) ulkoisen ilmeen kivijaloista? Mikä idea on siinä, että edellytetään tilaajaväritystä, mutta jätetään käytännössä bussifirmojen omien kalustopäätösten varaan se, kuinka hyvin yhtenäinen ilme toteutuu käytännössä. Onko HSL-alueen tilanne ollut niin erilainen verrattuna esimerkiksi Turun seutuun, että samankaltaista tilaajaväripakkoa ei ole voitu ottaa käyttöön?


No sanotaan nyt näin, että kaikessa on kyse prioriteeteista. Prioriteettilistalla kannattaa asettaa korkeammalle sijalle se, että on enemmän bussivuoroja kuin se, että kalusto on väritykseltään yhtenäistä. Sekin jo, että edellytetään tilaajaväritystä uusiin busseihin, maksaa hieman ja vähentää näin vuorojen määrää hieman.

----------


## Eppu

Eiköhän sekin päivä vielä koita joskus kun kaikki bussit ovat tilaajan haluamassa värikuosissa. Autoja poistuu vanhemmasta päästä ja uudet ovat poikkeuksetta tilaajaväritteisiä.
Harrastajan/kuvaajan näkökulmasta vaan tylsänpuoleiseksi käy. Tai on jo käynytkin.

----------


## HeSa

> Eiköhän sekin päivä vielä koita joskus kun kaikki bussit ovat tilaajan haluamassa värikuosissa. Autoja poistuu vanhemmasta päästä ja uudet ovat poikkeuksetta tilaajaväritteisiä.
> Harrastajan/kuvaajan näkökulmasta vaan tylsänpuoleiseksi käy. Tai on jo käynytkin.


Samaa mieltä, silloin kun jokaisella liikennöitsijöillä oli omat värinsä oli hauskempi olla bongaaja. Täytyy vaan tottua nykyaikaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eiköhän sekin päivä vielä koita joskus kun kaikki bussit ovat tilaajan haluamassa värikuosissa.


Bussifirmathan vaihtelivat yhdessä vaiheessa sekä nimiään että värityksiään useammin kuin niiden kuljettajat sukkiaan, joten se värisekamelska oli aikamoinen. Mahtaakohan siinä käydä niin, että ennen kuin kaikki bussit ovat saaneet tuon hailakansinisen tilaajavärityksensä, on Höselikin päätynyt jo päivittämään brändiään ja siinä samalla sitten bussienkin väritystäkin?

----------


## HeSa

> Bussifirmathan vaihtelivat yhdessä vaiheessa sekä nimiään että värityksiään useammin kuin niiden kuljettajat sukkiaan, joten se värisekamelska oli aikamoinen. Mahtaakohan siinä käydä niin, että ennen kuin kaikki bussit ovat saaneet tuon hailakansinisen tilaajavärityksensä, on Höselikin päätynyt jo päivittämään brändiään ja siinä samalla sitten bussienkin väritystäkin?


Niinpä. Tuli muuten tulevat runkolinjat (x00) mieleen, saavatko niiden kalusto jokervärityksen, eli se oranssi/valkoinen ? Olisi kyllä looginen väritys.

----------


## Makke93

> Niinpä. Tuli muuten tulevat runkolinjat (x00) mieleen, saavatko niiden kalusto jokervärityksen, eli se oranssi/valkoinen ? Olisi kyllä looginen väritys.


Ainakin 200:sen sopimuksessa vaaditaan oranssit bussit. Tosin säteittäisille runkolinjoille olisi ihan hyvä saada oma värinsä, sillä mikäli Vihdintien ja Hämeenlinnanväylien linjasuunnitelman runkolinjat toteutuvat, niin Töölön Tullissa kulkisi 5 eri runkolinjaa, jolloin brändäyksen tuoma etu rupeaa kärsimään.

----------


## eemeli113

> Ainakin 200:sen sopimuksessa vaaditaan oranssit bussit. Tosin säteittäisille runkolinjoille olisi ihan hyvä saada oma värinsä, sillä mikäli Vihdintien ja Hämeenlinnanväylien linjasuunnitelman runkolinjat toteutuvat, niin Töölön Tullissa kulkisi 5 eri runkolinjaa, jolloin brändäyksen tuoma etu rupeaa kärsimään.


Lähijunan violetti säteittäiselle runkolinjoille ja metron oranssi poikittaisille runkolinjoille?

----------


## tlajunen

> Lähijunan violetti säteittäiselle runkolinjoille ja metron oranssi poikittaisille runkolinjoille?


No, logiikka ei tuossa aivan toimi: metro kun on säteittäinen runkolinja.

----------


## JT

> Tosin säteittäisille runkolinjoille olisi ihan hyvä saada oma värinsä, sillä mikäli Vihdintien ja Hämeenlinnanväylien linjasuunnitelman runkolinjat toteutuvat, niin Töölön Tullissa kulkisi 5 eri runkolinjaa, jolloin brändäyksen tuoma etu rupeaa kärsimään.


Sillä Mannerheimintien lyhyellä pätkällä ei ole pysäkkejä, joten ei tarvitse kyetä erottamaan 5 eri runkolinjaa toisistaan. Toki silti jonkin linjoista 200, 300 tai 400 voisi linjata Topeliuksenkatua Kamppiin.

----------


## hana

> Ainakin 200:sen sopimuksessa vaaditaan oranssit bussit.


Myös 510:ssä vaaditaan oranssi runkolinjaväritys.

----------


## MJG

> Lähijunan violetti säteittäiselle runkolinjoille ja metron oranssi poikittaisille runkolinjoille?


Ehdotan poispäin keskustasta kulkeville säteittäisbusseille keltaista ja keskustaan päin kulkeville vaaleanpunaista paitsi sunnuntaisin mustaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ehdotan poispäin keskustasta kulkeville säteittäisbusseille keltaista ja keskustaan päin kulkeville vaaleanpunaista paitsi sunnuntaisin mustaa.


Kannatan! Ja ruuhka-aikaan neonvihreät raidat.

----------


## Makke93

Vitseistä huolimatta, raita katonrajaan liikennöitsijäkohtaisella värillä voisi tuoda vähän vaihtelua harrastajan näkökulmasta ilman että se häiritsee tilaajaväritystä nykyisiä liikennöitsijämerkintöjä enempää. Samalla muutkin matkustajat voisivat tunnistaa oman linjansa kauempaa joissain tilanteissa, kuten liikennöitsijäväritysten aikana.

----------


## Makke93

Rupesin miettimään kilpailutuksia uudemman kerran katsellessa, että miten tilaajaväritykset sovitellaan tuleviin nivelbussiin. Nykyisiä busseja katsellessa sininen tai oranssi loppuu kaareen jonka uloin osa on juuri ennen toista akselia, mutta sen voi myöskin tulkita loppumaan juuri ennen takimmaista pyörästöä. Nivelbussissa toinen ja kolmas akseli on erillään, eli niiden tapauksessa loppuuko väri toiseen akseliin vai kolmanteen akseliin eli takimmaiseen pyörästöön?

Ketjussa on vanhentunut linkki HSL:n tilaajaväritysohje liikennöitsijöille, jossa olisi tähän varmaan vastaus, mutta materiaalipankki ei taida olla enää käytössä ja nykyisessä mediapankissa on pelkkiä kuvia. Myökään tyylioppaan tiedostoista ei löydy kuin viisi uusinta.

----------


## Miska

> Rupesin miettimään kilpailutuksia uudemman kerran katsellessa, että miten tilaajaväritykset sovitellaan tuleviin nivelbussiin. Nykyisiä busseja katsellessa sininen tai oranssi loppuu kaareen jonka uloin osa on juuri ennen toista akselia, mutta sen voi myöskin tulkita loppumaan juuri ennen takimmaista pyörästöä. Nivelbussissa toinen ja kolmas akseli on erillään, eli niiden tapauksessa loppuuko väri toiseen akseliin vai kolmanteen akseliin eli takimmaiseen pyörästöön?
> 
> Ketjussa on vanhentunut linkki HSL:n tilaajaväritysohje liikennöitsijöille, jossa olisi tähän varmaan vastaus, mutta materiaalipankki ei taida olla enää käytössä ja nykyisessä mediapankissa on pelkkiä kuvia. Myökään tyylioppaan tiedostoista ei löydy kuin viisi uusinta.


HSL:n kierroksen 51 kilpailumateriaaleista löytyy pari esimerkkikuvaa runkolinjasähkönivelestä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Geneven kaduilta voikin jo löytää esimakua tulevasta

https://www.flickr.com/photos/78631472@N03/48729804423/

----------


## Makke93

> HSL:n kierroksen 51 kilpailumateriaaleista löytyy pari esimerkkikuvaa runkolinjasähkönivelestä.


Noniin eli takarenkaalle astihan on väreissä. Oliko nää siis missä? Itse en ainakaan löytänyt Hilmasta, Tarjouspalvelut.fi:stä tai HSL:n päätösasiakirjoista. Vai tarvitaanko jotkin tunnukset noiden näkemiseen?

Noissa runkosähkönivelissä onkin sitten kolme kierrosta johdossa kyljen töpselin perässä kahden sijasta. Jos kierrosten määrä on sidottu akseleihin niin sittenhän syksyllä väliaikaisesti 562:lle tulevissa sähköteleissä on on sama määrä. Ja saa nyt sitten nähdä kuinka kauan noita sähköjohtoja bussin kylkeen teipataan, kun ei siitäkään ole enää brändäyshyötyä jos enemmistö kalustosta on sähköistä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Oliko nää siis missä?


Tarjouspalvelu.fi:ssä olevissa tarjousasiakirjoissa, jotka näkee vain kirjautumalla sisään sinne.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Eikö voisi samantien ottaa toisen kerroksenkin käyttöön. Kaksikerrossähkönivellinja-auto on niin kivalta kuulostava sana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikö voisi samantien ottaa toisen kerroksenkin käyttöön. Kaksikerrossähkönivellinja-auto on niin kivalta kuulostava sana.


Sehän on käytössä, ei tosin matkustajien vaan akkujen kuljettamiseen. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella taitaa usein isompi osa "kuormasta" muodostua akuista.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Sehän on käytössä, ei tosin matkustajien vaan akkujen kuljettamiseen. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella taitaa usein isompi osa "kuormasta" muodostua akuista.


Voi voi. Taitaa sitten tulla 4,5m liian lähelle.

----------


## volvojees

Omasta mielestä eli harrastajan tämä yhtenäinen väritys on aika tylsä, varsinkin kun näkee jo sinistä väriä ja vielä enemmän valkosta joka paikassa, kai se on vaan muotia. :/

----------


## Ivecomies

Osaako muuten kukaan sanoa että minkä takia Nobina on alkanut maalaamaan melko paljon vanhempia autoja HSL-tilaajaväreihin, kun taas Helb ja Pohjolan liikenne eivät ole ryhtyneet samaan, jota hieman ihmettelen?  jos myös PL jonain päivänä alkaa päivittämään vanhempien autojen väriasuja, niin omasta mielest Ivecosarja 736-760 voitaisiin maalata HSL-väreihin, kun yhtä autoa lukuunottamatta niihin teipattiin aikoinaan PL-logon tilalle PL:n pikavuoromainoksia, mut nyt kun PL ei enää aja pikavuoroja ja tuo sarja on nyt kokovalkoinen, niin olis aika loogista jos kyseinen sarja maalattais HSL:n tilaajaväreihin.

----------


## Salomaa

Linjalla 235 ajaa sekä oransseja että sinisiä busseja. Tämä on sitten yhdistelmälinja. Kun oranssi auto on kohdalla niin kuskista riippuen pääsee myös keskiovesta sisään. Sinisiin pitää mennä etuovesta, mutta eräs kuski ei päästänyt oranssiin autoon etuovesta.

Hyvää liikuntaahan tuo steppailu pysäkillä on. Ehkä jonain päivänä kaikki bussit oransseja ja ehkä sitten linjaa kutsutaan runkolinjaksi

----------


## bussiauto

> Ehkä jonain päivänä kaikki bussit oransseja ja ehkä sitten linjaa kutsutaan runkolinjaksi


Nimenomaan näitä on alettu muuntamaan oransseiksi syksyllä tulevaa linjaa 200 varten

----------

